# Critique the photo above you...



## Nubster

And since I started this thread, I'll start off with the first shot...










f/11
1/80 sec.
ISO 100
Focal length 30mm (Prime)
Spot metering
No flash


----------



## Da Plant Man

Wonderful picture! I love how you captured the cow butts. I like how your below them, also.










Unknown specs...I can't even remember which camera I shot it on!


----------



## Pooky125

I really love that photo. The shot is nice and sharp, but I think the picture could be brightened up a little and have a touch more contrast. Very minimal amounts would make your amano really stand out, I think.









Here's mine. 
F 2.8
ISO 200
90 mm prime
No flash


----------



## GraphicGr8s

You may not remember the camera but it's a decent shot. I like the shallow dof and the colors look good. They're not oversaturated as people seem to want to do these days.

Here's a shot of Tampa International Airport from a couple of years ago. I think there's 18 to 20 pictures to get the pano.


----------



## Nubster

Pano shots are really cool when done well. They are a bit trickier than a lot of folks think. Yours looks well done and the subject matter is cool, especially considering it took that many shots to make.

I also agree on the rose shot. I really like the deep almost muted color. I love shooting flowers but for some strange reason, I can't shoot roses to save my life.

Shot of my daughter. Light is natural from the window. Not sure if it detracts or enhances...thoughts?


----------



## GraphicGr8s

It's a good shot with the natural light. Just needs tweaking on your daughter though. Create adjustment layer and try to recover the highlight in the right side. It will require a layer mask so the adjustment only affects that side and a touch on her face to bring the color up a tad. And I mean a tad.
On the rose, I don't think the colors are muted. They pretty vibrant without being over saturated. I like it.

Your daughter has beautiful blue eyes. Is the shotgun ready?

Thanks for the compliment also. For anyone who wants to try panos I will say a bit of forethought is needed. Total manual on the camera and dont change anything. Shoot fairly fast. Overlap 50%. Take two shots and step towards the direction your moving the camera. (You will realize how important that is when stitching) Don't use a tripod.
I've got another I shot last year going down the Garden State Pkw in Jersey I still have to put together. Over 100 shots from each of the scenic stops along the Hudson. I figure about a weeks worth of work and I just haven't wanted to start on it.

I've got one more pano that is about 18 shots also of Croton Gorge in Westchester County NY (NYC water supply) that I'd like to put up if it's ok and you'll indulge me.


----------



## Nubster

Maybe muted was the wrong descriptor but I think you know what I mean...the color is deep and warm. I think that is more what I was trying to say. Similar to this tulip I grabbed last year.










And thanks for the advice on my last shot. I'll play with it some. I am not very good with PS honestly so I'll have to see what I can come up with.

And yeah...the 12 gauge is locked and loaded...lol


----------



## Nubster

GraphicGr8s said:


> I've got one more pano that is about 18 shots also of Croton Gorge in Westchester County NY (NYC water supply) that I'd like to put up if it's ok and you'll indulge me.


Absolutely...love to see it. The more pictures the merrier.


----------



## tetra73

Nubster said:


> Pano shots are really cool when done well. They are a bit trickier than a lot of folks think. Yours looks well done and the subject matter is cool, especially considering it took that many shots to make.
> 
> I also agree on the rose shot. I really like the deep almost muted color. I love shooting flowers but for some strange reason, I can't shoot roses to save my life.
> 
> Shot of my daughter. Light is natural from the window. Not sure if it detracts or enhances...thoughts?


You need to control the highlight on the side. Can you adjust the exposure in RAW to see if you can dial back down the highlight? Also, I think there are too much of the yellow in the shot. See if you can adjust the color balance a bit in photoshop.

Here is my 2 year-old niece riding her first bicycle with training wheels.




















Some cinematic effect:



















First major snow in NYC, Central Park.


----------



## Eldachleich

Those first two shots are lacking in a focus point. Well she is the focus point, but I feel as though the focus is in the wrong place. The emotion from her is amazing though. That smile and those eyes are just darling.
The door knob affect is just stunning. I feel as though I'm watching a scene in a movie where they are going to open the door to find something terrible.
Theres a sense of motion. Anticipation.
The next photo has amazing contrast. I struggle with contrast so this is really impressive to me. But again I feel as though the focus is off... Perhaps a little cropping could go along way.
I don't have much to say about these last two photos that I haven't already said. The contrast is so impressive to me. But the focus is a little off. I want everything in the building video to be slightly to the left. 
And with the final photo I want everything to be a little closer and a little to the left.


My photo's need alot of work and I want you guys to be as harsh as possible. The whole time I've been trying to get better at photography I wanted someone to really tell me how to improve myself. But I keep getting "looks great!". Which honestly isn't what I want.
I don't know the specs, but would love to hear what you guys would have done. Be HAAARSH!!!
This is one of the best photo's I have and theres alot that bothers me about it.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Eldachleich said:


> Those first two shots are lacking in a focus point. Well she is the focus point, but I feel as though the focus is in the wrong place. The emotion from her is amazing though. That smile and those eyes are just darling.
> The door knob affect is just stunning. I feel as though I'm watching a scene in a movie where they are going to open the door to find something terrible.
> Theres a sense of motion. Anticipation.
> The next photo has amazing contrast. I struggle with contrast so this is really impressive to me. But again I feel as though the focus is off... Perhaps a little cropping could go along way.
> I don't have much to say about these last two photos that I haven't already said. The contrast is so impressive to me. But the focus is a little off. I want everything in the building video to be slightly to the left.
> And with the final photo I want everything to be a little closer and a little to the left.
> 
> 
> My photo's need alot of work and I want you guys to be as harsh as possible. The whole time I've been trying to get better at photography I wanted someone to really tell me how to improve myself. But I keep getting "looks great!". Which honestly isn't what I want.
> I don't know the specs, but would love to hear what you guys would have done. Be HAAARSH!!!
> This is one of the best photo's I have and theres alot that bothers me about it.


That picture is okay, but could have been ten times better if you had moved up a few steps so that the dead grass was not in the picture, and if you had framed it horizontally instead of vertically.

The sky is really well captured, but everything on the ground is so far away that everything besides the sky lacks interest. The dead grass doesn't help because when people see dead grass they automatically thing "meh" and associate dead grass with "bad". The snow, trees, and deep blue sky are the main attention grabbers here, and it would have been a much better shot if you placed the emphasis on those three elements. 

Think how cool it would look from a closer distance, with a low angle looking up the barren tree trunks into the deep blue sky, with a snowy ground creating a rich sense of drama between the contrasting pure blue sky and the frozen foreground.

Take this shot for example, the grass was useless clutter, so I cut most of it out, but not too much to where it would just be a random tree growing out of nowhere. No useless clutter, but just enough to let the viewer know its a tree in grass, with the focus on the intricate bare tree branches and dramatic sky....


The Lonely Tree by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster

GREAT critiques!!! That's exactly what I was hoping for.

Your shot TickleMyElmo, while I know you just posted as an example, still deserves comment. I am not following my own rules by saying this, but Nice shot! There really isn't anything to critique, not in my eyes at least. Colors and awesome, contrast between the colorful sky and silhouetted tree is just fantastic. There is a point of interest and there really is nothing that distracts. To me, this is a GREAT shot.


----------



## Eldachleich

This is awesome!
I'll definitely be posting more pics on here in the future!!
Thanks TickleMyElmo!!
It's been so long since I took that photo, you made me remember what I was thinking and doing in that moment. Your totally right.
I need some better lenses for situations like that. I was too far away and my crappy lens couldnt get close enough. I should have ran up and gotten closer... 
I wonder why I didnt...


----------



## robbowal

Not much to say as the photo above is way above my skill level.
here are a couple of shots from london zoo shot on Eos350D and 24-105L at F4


----------



## TickleMyElmo

robbowal said:


> Not much to say as the photo above is way above my skill level.
> here are a couple of shots from london zoo shot on Eos350D and 24-105L at F4


Very nice shots! I'll say a few things that would make them even better, since I happen to love wildlife and nature photography. 

With both pictures, try to capture some sort of behavior. The number one rule of wildlife photography is to capture some kind of behavior, because when you do the interest of the picture increases greatly. Doesnt matter what it is, could be everything from an animal grooming themselves, to just walking, to hunting their prey, anything that tells a story about the animal really. Animals standing still are great, but when there's any kind of behavior the animal is performing in the picture, it draws the viewer in, and creates a sense of wonder.

For the snake picture, a flicking tongue would have been great to create some more interest, as the viewer would wonder why the snake was flicking its tongue and then that would create a sense of anticipation. Also, it would have been even better if it was shot from a lower angle, like the frog picture was. When you photograph animals from human eye-level, it doesnt help create interest as that's the way people always see animals. That even applies to anything above the eye level of the animal you're photographing. Basically, to really create interest and give the viewer a sense of being on the animals level in their environment, you have to be at the eye level of the animal. Additionally, by taking the picture froma lower angle, you would avoid the ground behind the snake being out of focus, and instead the sky/background would be out of focus, creating some nice seperation between the subject and the background...

For the second, you did capture it from the level of the frog, but the lack of behavior causes a lack of interest. Now image the same picture, but instead the frog was in the process of leaping, with its back legs on the ground and the front legs in the air. BAM! You just photographed the behavior, and in the process created interest and wonder in the eye of the viewer (Ex: Where is the frog leaping to? Is he hunting prey?!) which draws the viewer into the picture.

Now this first picture is just a snapshot and I know the background is distracting, which is why I blurred the background out at 24mm and f/1.4....but the point is to show the interest grabbing effect of photographing behavior....


Sometimes I feel so...BLAH! by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr

Here's another example. Not a particularly exciting behavior, the bird was just walking and looking directly at me, but even the simple behavior of walking adds interest, and combined with photographing the bird (White Ibis) from the bird eye level, it adds a sense of seeing the world from the bird's eyes. The bad thing about this photo is the harsh sunlight, a result of taking the picture around 1PM in the afternoon, but I didn't have much choice as this was taken on an uninhabited island off the coast of the southern United States, and I didn't have my choice of times where I would be able to get to the island (Tide, weather conditions, etc all aligned at 1PM) Nonetheless, it still has interest....


7542 - White Ibis Reflection by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr 

One last note, besides the behavior rule, the other biggest rule of wildlife and portrait/people photography is to focus on the eyes. By doing so, it makes the viewer feel as though they are connecting with the animal/person, and people are naturally wired to first look at someones/somethings eyes, so it only makes sense to focus on the eyes! 

:smile:


----------



## tetra73

TickleMyElmo said:


> Very nice shots! I'll say a few things that would make them even better, since I happen to love wildlife and nature photography.
> 
> 
> 7542 - White Ibis Reflection by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr
> 
> One last note, besides the behavior rule, the other biggest rule of wildlife and portrait/people photography is to focus on the eyes. By doing so, it makes the viewer feel as though they are connecting with the animal/person, and people are naturally wired to first look at someones/somethings eyes, so it only makes sense to focus on the eyes!
> 
> :smile:


For bird photography, don't shoot during a high noon. Always have the sun facing the subject. Morning and evening lights are the best. 

Here is my all time favorite shot of a tri-color heron. It is supposed to be a FL native bird. This was shot in NYC outer Brooklyn.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

tetra73 said:


> For bird photography, don't shoot during a high noon. Always have the sun facing the subject. Morning and evening lights are the best.
> 
> Here is my all time favorite shot of a tri-color heron. It is supposed to be a FL native bird. This was shot in NYC outer Brooklyn.
> 
> http://www.oneimagingphotography.co...23868_rNsHcr#!i=1616422564&k=K2jknRx&lb=1&s=A


Hehe, oh I know, I mentioned that too, just above the picture...

"The bad thing about this photo is the harsh sunlight, a result of taking the picture around 1PM in the afternoon, but I didn't have much choice as this was taken on an uninhabited island off the coast of the southern United States, and I didn't have my choice of times where I would be able to get to the island (Tide, weather conditions, etc all aligned at 1PM)"


----------



## robbowal

TickleMyElmo said:


> Very nice shots! I'll say a few things that would make them even better, since I happen to love wildlife and nature photography.
> 
> With both pictures, try to capture some sort of behavior. The number one rule of wildlife photography is to capture some kind of behavior, because when you do the interest of the picture increases greatly. Doesnt matter what it is, could be everything from an animal grooming themselves, to just walking, to hunting their prey, anything that tells a story about the animal really. Animals standing still are great, but when there's any kind of behavior the animal is performing in the picture, it draws the viewer in, and creates a sense of wonder.
> 
> For the snake picture, a flicking tongue would have been great to create some more interest, as the viewer would wonder why the snake was flicking its tongue and then that would create a sense of anticipation. Also, it would have been even better if it was shot from a lower angle, like the frog picture was. When you photograph animals from human eye-level, it doesnt help create interest as that's the way people always see animals. That even applies to anything above the eye level of the animal you're photographing. Basically, to really create interest and give the viewer a sense of being on the animals level in their environment, you have to be at the eye level of the animal. Additionally, by taking the picture froma lower angle, you would avoid the ground behind the snake being out of focus, and instead the sky/background would be out of focus, creating some nice seperation between the subject and the background...
> 
> For the second, you did capture it from the level of the frog, but the lack of behavior causes a lack of interest. Now image the same picture, but instead the frog was in the process of leaping, with its back legs on the ground and the front legs in the air. BAM! You just photographed the behavior, and in the process created interest and wonder in the eye of the viewer (Ex: Where is the frog leaping to? Is he hunting prey?!) which draws the viewer into the picture.
> 
> Now this first picture is just a snapshot and I know the background is distracting, which is why I blurred the background out at 24mm and f/1.4....but the point is to show the interest grabbing effect of photographing behavior....
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel so...BLAH! by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Here's another example. Not a particularly exciting behavior, the bird was just walking and looking directly at me, but even the simple behavior of walking adds interest, and combined with photographing the bird (White Ibis) from the bird eye level, it adds a sense of seeing the world from the bird's eyes. The bad thing about this photo is the harsh sunlight, a result of taking the picture around 1PM in the afternoon, but I didn't have much choice as this was taken on an uninhabited island off the coast of the southern United States, and I didn't have my choice of times where I would be able to get to the island (Tide, weather conditions, etc all aligned at 1PM) Nonetheless, it still has interest....
> 
> 
> 7542 - White Ibis Reflection by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr
> 
> One last note, besides the behavior rule, the other biggest rule of wildlife and portrait/people photography is to focus on the eyes. By doing so, it makes the viewer feel as though they are connecting with the animal/person, and people are naturally wired to first look at someones/somethings eyes, so it only makes sense to focus on the eyes!
> 
> :smile:


Love the blue tounge skink.
Thank you for the constructive feedback i know about the eye rule for portraits but i will try to put the rest into practice. I am planning another trip to the zoo in spring and will try to get some action shots then. That snake would just not stick out his tounge for love nor money the frogs were just sitting or walking but hey they were very cooperative. the same day i had a monkey flash a smile at me as i walked past his enclosure (it was a split second thing)tried to get a shot but i was laughing too hard to concentrate.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

No picture above me... 



This is Snickers. But we call him Mr. Snickers out of respect :hihi:


----------



## radioman

There isn't anyone above me to critique so I will just post my photos. Never mind one was posted. I love the dog pic especially how you set the picture up.a lot of times I see things that distract me in pictures but yours is just right and draws my eyes into the three things in the center of the photo.

I really like this shot and if there are any suggestions please let me know.









This shot is a favorite of mine but I hate how it is not very vibrant. It was taken in a very shaded area. Does anyone know how I could have made this shot not so dull colored.


----------



## zainey_04

radioman said:


> There isn't anyone above me to critique so I will just post my photos. Never mind one was posted. I love the dog pic especially how you set the picture up.a lot of times I see things that distract me in pictures but yours is just right and draws my eyes into the three things in the center of the photo.
> 
> I really like this shot and if there are any suggestions please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot is a favorite of mine but I hate how it is not very vibrant. It was taken in a very shaded area. Does anyone know how I could have made this shot not so dull colored.


The flower picture looks very generic, but also unique at the same time. I love the contrast between the orange and the green. I believe you should have zoomed in on the second picture. At first I could not tell if your focal point was the branch or the little bug type thing on it. If you don't already I would suggest you shoot in RAW and invest in a post processing programm like adobe Lightroom. If you're a student then you can get it for 80% off. In RAW format you can change every aspect of the image to get it to how you want including making the colors pop. 











- Zain


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hey RadioMan you ninja'd me! I need some feedback too! Lol


----------



## Nubster

radioman said:


> I really like this shot and if there are any suggestions please let me know.


The colors are nice on this one but it's kinda soft. The lack of sharpness has my eyes wondering around the photo searching for a point of focus.


----------



## radioman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hey RadioMan you ninja'd me! I need some feedback too! Lol


I edited my post right after. There should be some. :icon_smil


----------



## Jaguar

No pic above me!

Here's a few... I do animal portrait photography sometimes...










And weddings sometimes too.


----------



## zainey_04

No critique on mine either 

- Zain


----------



## xenxes

Jaguar said:


> No pic above me!
> 
> Here's a few... I do animal portrait photography sometimes...


I wish the focal point on the mouse was more to the flurry side, his nose/face, but I keep finding myself drawn to his huge rubbery furless tail, sucking all the cuteness out of it. The table cloth with the many thin horizontal stripes also feels very busy, but at the same time I really like the contrast with the subject.



Jaguar said:


> And weddings sometimes too.


In the second photo I find that the focal point is also a little off. Initially I'm drawn to the bouquet and the hands, the well manicured fingernails, and the rings -- loyalty, fidelity, purity -- but then my eyes wander to her revealing cleavage and dark prominent bust line, and the image shatters. Should have rotated the bouquet counterclockwise about 3 degrees. However I like the overall image and the blurring of the back, has a very nostalgic feel to it. 










Here's one I took of my 20g long from the top-down. Several things wrong with it but I'll wait for a critique


----------



## GraphicGr8s

One thing I see is the inconsistent exposure left to right. Also there is no real focal point.

Here's another pano. Not the original one I wanted to post though. Have at it.


----------



## Nubster

Neat store. Would have been nice to get the shot without the cars but I am sure during the day, that would be near impossible without closing off the lot. 

This is a shot I took yesterday. It is a no light shot, my first attempt at long exposure. It was in the basement of my photography teacher's studio. It was a lot of fun and really cool to see how you can get some good pictures in situations with very little to no light. Anyways, thinking about including this one in an exhibition that I will be hanging some of my pictures in....


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Thanks Nubster. It was a tough shot. Tourist season in Lancaster County PA. Amish Country. The original file has over 50 layers. Most are exposure adjustments especially under the overhangs. Taken with a Kodak Easyshare 5mp.

I like your shot because you got down with your subject. Most people would have shot from above. Wonder how it would look with a sepia tone to it.


----------



## Nubster

Pretty crazy. That's a lot of work. I'd like to try my hand at some panoramics someday. Here is the bike shot in sepia...it does look pretty cool.


----------



## Ibn

Here's another take of your sepia shot. Your edit on left, mine on right. 










Here's a set taken awhile back. 


















Sky intensifying and saw the mother/son combo (same as in first shot) and ran off to get behind them for this.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Whoa! Nice sunsets. Can't really see much wrong with them...









What do you guys think of my neighbors ass?


----------



## Nubster

Nice ass.

I think I would rather see more, or less of you ass. Either just a head and shoulder shot or the whole thing. For me, a little better lighting would have been nice too.

Not an ass, but here's a horse shot I took...


----------



## Chlorophile

Nubster said:


> Nice ass.
> 
> I think I would rather see more, or less of you ass. Either just a head and shoulder shot or the whole thing. For me, a little better lighting would have been nice too.
> 
> Not an ass, but here's a horse shot I took...


Doesn't stand out to me - The grass is pretty noisy, perhaps you cropped the photo a lot. 
It also feels very flat - you were probably standing on a hill, but I think I'd have liked the picture better if there were a bit of horizon or trees in the background, something to give them placement in their world.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Very cool, however I think its has a bit too much noise for my taste. Maybe it was just the black and white filter, or what, but it might have been much better in color.


----------



## Chlorophile

Da Plant Man said:


> Very cool, however I think its has a bit too much noise for my taste. Maybe it was just the black and white filter, or what, but it might have been much better in color.


Very nice - seems true to real life. 



You are right though - that picture I posted has too much contrast. 
It's actually the version that I had altered for printing.

Here is the color version uncropped and unedited.


----------



## Nubster

Chlorophile said:


> Doesn't stand out to me - The grass is pretty noisy, perhaps you cropped the photo a lot.
> It also feels very flat - you were probably standing on a hill, but I think I'd have liked the picture better if there were a bit of horizon or trees in the background, something to give them placement in their world.


I wish I could have gotten a better shot. It was taken as I was driving and I had to shoot across my vehicle and out the passenger window. There was a lot of cropping because the show was basically framed by my Jeep's window. I had to shoot quick because chances of seeing three horses in a row like that is pretty uncommon I would think.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Thats a much better photo when in color. roud:


What y'all think of my long exposure? Part of the C didn't come out. I'll try again tonight but not near that window.


----------



## Fishly

The 'N' is backwards. I'm not a very experienced photographer, so that's about all I can say. Sorry.

Empty tank:









Plant and shadow (cropped, so not very sharp):


----------



## Chlorophile

Fishly said:


> The 'N' is backwards. I'm not a very experienced photographer, so that's about all I can say. Sorry.
> 
> Empty tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plant and shadow (cropped, so not very sharp):


The second one is really nice.
Good composition. 











Anyone see the cute little bird?


----------



## aweeby

Chlorophile said:


> Anyone see the cute little bird?


Love the bird. I think it'd be pretty neat if you went a little closer to the base to take this pic. It feels like you can't make up your mind between the 'i'm-an-insignificant-human-effect' and the classic horizon shot. But very cool. here's mine. shoot em up. 










a friend of mine










aaand a gecko.


----------



## Chlorophile

aweeby said:


> Love the bird. I think it'd be pretty neat if you went a little closer to the base to take this pic. It feels like you can't make up your mind between the 'i'm-an-insignificant-human-effect' and the classic horizon shot. But very cool. here's mine. shoot em up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand a gecko.


Thanks, I have photos from closer and from further away, but they are all either too generic, or lacking detail. Any closer and then you can't tell what you are looking at, the angle of the camera has to be too steep to get anything good in the shot, any further away and you either get too much sky, too much of the top of the tower, and too much of the field and tourists. 

The gecko is cute!
And I wan't to eat that pear, badly. Does the desk say I am chuck?


----------



## aweeby

Chlorophile said:


> Thanks, I have photos from closer and from further away, but they are all either too generic, or lacking detail. Any closer and then you can't tell what you are looking at, the angle of the camera has to be too steep to get anything good in the shot, any further away and you either get too much sky, too much of the top of the tower, and too much of the field and tourists.
> 
> The gecko is cute!
> And I wan't to eat that pear, badly. Does the desk say I am chuck?



Yup. Chuck, whoever he is, has made his mark. And agreed, a good bosc can't be beat. White nectarines, though, are amazing things. 

You seem to travel a lot of really neat places. I've always wished to live in a house hanging right over these small canals. I assume that's in france? Only thing is that the water seems a little milky, but you can't help hyperactive duck bowels... so very neat!










Here's some Canadian pigeons. Everything seems cleaner there. the pigeons in HI are diseased little creeps.


----------



## wicca27

i saw all the cool pics and wanted to share one of mine


----------



## Da Plant Man

^^^Very nice! Its hard to see the head. I don't know where my eyes should go because its camouflaged so well. That might not be a bad thing though. 

Born just 30 mins ago and looking for teat to suck on. 










First time standing









Momma cleaning it up


----------



## Chlorophile

aweeby said:


> Yup. Chuck, whoever he is, has made his mark. And agreed, a good bosc can't be beat. White nectarines, though, are amazing things.
> 
> You seem to travel a lot of really neat places. I've always wished to live in a house hanging right over these small canals. I assume that's in france? Only thing is that the water seems a little milky, but you can't help hyperactive duck bowels... so very neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Canadian pigeons. Everything seems cleaner there. the pigeons in HI are diseased little creeps.


Yea the photo was actually in England where my mother's family live. 
And the water is very dark brown haha. 

Pigeons are gross everywhere, no idea how those ones look so clean!



Da Plant Man said:


> ^^^Very nice! Its hard to see the head. I don't know where my eyes should go because its camouflaged so well. That might not be a bad thing though.
> 
> Born just 30 mins ago and looking for teat to suck on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time standing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma cleaning it up


Very cute - Nothing beats baby animals. 


I'm gonna stop posting on here - so here are a few more just for anyone who wants to see!










Too much contrast =[ 










Trees are too dark =[


----------



## Nubster

Chlorophile said:


> Too much contrast =[


I like the contrast though. I am one of those that shoots/processes to make me happy, not others. I wouldn't be a good pro photographer or chef because I like it my way and a lot of time that means over the top.


----------



## Chlorophile

Nubster said:


> I like the contrast though. I am one of those that shoots/processes to make me happy, not others. I wouldn't be a good pro photographer or chef because I like it my way and a lot of time that means over the top.


Don't get me wrong I love the picture, but I went overboard on brightening the whites just a hair and lost some of the tonality. 

I would love to be a pro chef... Dang I'm hungry.


----------



## karatekid14

No photo above me, I would have been happy to get those shots Clorophile, really nice.









Probably need to crop it.


----------



## swissian

I like the photo. I just wish that you were more above the building so that I could see more of the water.

Here is one I took hiking last week:


----------



## [email protected]

Now that is a place i would like to visit. As of the photo if the peak in the background was in focus a bit more it would look great.



Heres my Sunset Pic.


----------



## Nubster

Has potential but I think because the sky is uninteresting it needs a closer crop. The colors also need a little more to make them pop. Otherwise, it's a nice shot. 

This is from Blackwater Fall, Davis West Virginia. One of my favorite places to visit....


----------



## swissian

Seems like a longer exposure that makes the water look unreal. I like it!

Here is one I took of a tight-rope walker on a cloudy day:


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Chlorophile personally I like the high key effect you have in that shot making it almost orthochromatic. As for the second shots the trees are ok dark. To me the focal point is the ruins and the sky with the sky the main focal point. Both well done.

Nubster, your flowing water is nice I just think you oversaturated the color a bit.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## orchidman

very cool picture! i wouldve lightened it up just a tiny bit and cropped it on from the left a smidgen. i would have also removed whatever is in the top right hand corner. if it was all black there it would be more dynamic. great shot overall!


final by orchidman10, on Flickr

taken with a nikon D90 using an 18-200. no flash.

focal length-200mm
f/5.4
aperture 1/160
iso-400

thanks!


----------



## swissian

[email protected]: I like the way that you can see the water. The left side seems to be out of focus.

orchidman: I love how you can see the light on the water drops. Very well done!

Here is a nice church in Brazil. It started raining and I got a water drop on the lens


----------



## orchidman

i like the angle you shot it at and the intensity of the colors!only things that bother me are the water drops (wouldve taken me a long time to figure out if you didnt say what it was!) and also how the photo is tilted, making the top and bottom right of the building merge with the edge of the photo.



DSC_0116.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

shot against a white wall, with an sb-600 bounced off the ceiling on TTL +2.7. added the vignette on lightroom

Camera Nikon D90
Exposure 0.005 sec (1/200)
Aperture f/5.3
Focal Length 90 mm
ISO Speed 100


----------



## swissian

The white background really shows how vibrant of a white the orchids are. Really lovely!

Here is a picture of a Brazilian town. I was trying out my new telephoto lens:


----------



## Nubster

I love how this shot cuts the picture in half on the diagonal. Really cool perspective. If I had to say anything negative, I'd like to see the colors a little more vibrant just because there is so many great colors in the shot.Just a tad though as it would be easy to over power the overall shot.


----------



## swissian

Seriously creepy photo! I really like how you can still see the hair in the spider. I also like how you can kind of see the bug that the spider is eating.

Another Brazilian town:


----------



## Chlorophile

Nubster said:


> I love how this shot cuts the picture in half on the diagonal. Really cool perspective. If I had to say anything negative, I'd like to see the colors a little more vibrant just because there is so many great colors in the shot.Just a tad though as it would be easy to over power the overall shot.


Methinks she may be eating her baby daddy...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Very cool town! I love the clay roofs. However I don't really like that big tower right in the middle of the picture. Other than that, its really good!










Little washed out, I was still trying to figure out manual mode.


----------



## swissian

The photo seems to be focused on the barn. It looks like it was a slightly overcast day which probably makes it more washed out. I would love to see this photo from a sunny day!

Beautiful cat:


----------



## TickleMyElmo

swissian said:


> The photo seems to be focused on the barn. It looks like it was a slightly overcast day which probably makes it more washed out. I would love to see this photo from a sunny day!
> 
> Beautiful cat:


I like the lighting, seems to add drama...

And now for something completely different! Shot a roller hockey game...horrible lighting though so it was shot at 3200 ISO and through the plexiglass so quality isn't as good as it could be...


JamesHockey-68 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


----------



## swissian

I think the picture turned out very nice. I like how the colors really stand out.

My other cat:


----------



## Eldachleich

The photo is beautiful (you have beautiful cats) but I feel something is off.
I feel as though there is a light that is missing. The black are competing with the whites, making both disappear,
And despite the great contrast on the nose and under the eye, the rest doesnt seem to have enough. I feel as though it all disappears in a sea of grey.
The main focal point is the eyes and I can see why.
I feel that theres and inner glow that is missing. I have no idea how to capture that or even what to look for. But theres and intensity and life to good photos of eyes. And I feel its almost there.. but not quite.
The composition seems a little off for me.
I think next time a more interesting angle is something too look for. Go in closer. If you really want to focus on the eyes go for the eyes. Right now they feel like an afterthought almost.
I'm not exactly sure how to word what I feel when I look at it.
It lacks oomph... 
Ok... heres some of my shots..
The kitten is Kenai...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Cat pic is good, but I think the eye is a little too washed out. 

The bloom shot is good, but I am drawn to the branch on the left side, but its out of focus, maybe its just me though. 










Last lamb shot. I promise.


----------



## Nubster

Ligthing...it works and it doesn't. I think the way the lamb is illuminated kinda isolates it as the focal point but at the same time the shadows are kinda distracting. But I also understand this is more of a shot of opportunity and not so much something that you can setup proper lighting.

Here is my cat shot to go along with the ones above...


----------



## crowconor

Awesome cat picture! Did you shoot it black and white?


----------



## Nubster

No, but the color version is almost exactly the same. 

Original color version










B&W conversion


----------



## karatekid14

Personally I like the color photo better, the hint of pink is a nice contrast to the gray fur.


----------



## swissian

I love the butterfly. I feel like the focus is more on the leaves of the plant rather than the beautiful butterfly.


----------



## ridewake210




----------



## shinycard255

ridewake210 said:


>


I feel as if #1 and #3 are really good shots, nice composition, good contrast, and I like the motion blur in the 3rd one.

#2 is a little dark. You could either make your exposure longer in camera or you can just brighten up the image in Photoshop.

#4 is a little too washed out. Your best bet is to increase shutter shutter speed or close your f/stop a bit.



So here is my shot at this now. I do photography for a living, but that doesn't mean I know everything there is to know about photography. This is a shot that I used as a "concept shot" to strike up a new idea for my company. We'll see what comes of it... but anyway... onto the pic

Skyscrapers of staples


----------



## Nubster

I think this is a very cool shot. DOF works great with this shot and the subject matter is interestingly setup. The background color also works very well. This would look great printed and hung in a office.

Here is a landscape/sunset shot from a week or so ago. I just started getting interested in landscapes and this was my first semi-serious attempt. Be honest and brutal...I'd like to start printing some of these to hang in local shops and galleries along with some of my other stuff.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92

i like the contrast in colour on the skyline


----------



## Nubster

Good focus on the nose and face. I'd like to see the eyes a little better. Animals and people, the eyes being sharp and clear is really important, IMO anyways.

Don't mind the white border...I was messing around with adding canvas...this is my first attempt at focus stacking...


----------



## swissian

I love how luminous the flower seems. I also like how the entire flower is in such clear focus. How do you go about doing the focus stacking?


----------



## Nubster

Used a free program called CombineZM. You can also do it in PS CS4 or newer.


----------



## sketch804

I like this cat pic, but personally I would have cropped out the blurry black thing because I feel that it takes away from the focal point. And would darken it just a tad due to the brightness of the sunlight. But crazy crystal blue eyes I do like that!

Also guy with the up close fish no one commented on, I really like it but I would just brighten it up a little bit, not much, just a bit to bring out the colors a little more. I like how you can see the teeth also that's nice! I have been trying to get a shot like that for some time now, with no avail.

And Nubster, that cat pic you had was my fav cat pic here, but in color not black and white..the fur on the nose to the middle of the face has such nice contrast to the rest of the picture!

WOW there are a lot of great pix here I am loving this!!! 

Okay here's a few of mine:


















~Both No flash
~Yes the 2nd one is just a little blurry along the horizon line, but it all happened in less than 3mins..I am not the best with longer exposure times ha









~Tiger Lotus








~Night Blooming Cirrus
~No flash, just a FLASHLIGHT haha!

All taken with Nikion L22 (except last on, I think). I use no editing tools all raw.


----------



## duff

Sketch: I love #1 and #2 but more for the water. I'd like to see the more of the sky cropped out, just above the tree line in both. Especially in #2, the colors /textures in it look very abstract and a very nice play on the colors just above the tree line. #3 and #4 are pretty but a bit flat. I like the depth better in #3. #4 is interesting when you look at it, it looks flat but then when you stare at it - it almost looks like feathers of a bird. 












Amazing photos everyone - I've learned quite a bit so far from this thread - very cool!


----------



## Nubster

I love the old truck. I am looking for one very similar to try an HDR treatment with. So far, no luck. B&W is great, I bet it would look cool in sepia as well.

Here's is my first attempt at a sunset...I am trying to learn landscape shots now...never had much interest in them until recently. Honest C&C appreciated.










I just realized I already posted this shot...I'll leave it though since it's a different edit.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Nubster said:


> I love the old truck. I am looking for one very similar to try an HDR treatment with. So far, no luck. B&W is great, I bet it would look cool in sepia as well.
> 
> Here's is my first attempt at a sunset...I am trying to learn landscape shots now...never had much interest in them until recently. Honest C&C appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I already posted this shot...I'll leave it though since it's a different edit.


I love landscape photography, so I feel I can give you honest, real feedback and I know you'll take it seriously and value it over the "Ooh pretty I love teh clouds omgz!" type comments...

It looks amateur. That's the exact type of "landscape" shot that someone who got their first DSLR the day before goes out and takes the next night because they saw the "omg the clouds are so pretty!1one!!"

It doesnt have a real focus point. I know you probably though the sky was the focal point, but the sky should never be the focal point in landscape photography. It can certainly be one of the top factors, however it should never be the focus, it should only enhance the shot. For example, it should have an element on the ground that is the focus, with a dramatic sky enhancing the foreground, but never the other way around. The sky is too vast and common to hold viewer interest. Nobody ever looks at a spectacular landscape shot of the sloping hills of Ireland and says "Oh wow, the sky is so cool!" Landscapes are called landscapes for a reason  

The foreground in the picture is silhouettes of a distant tree line. First mistake is the distance, its too far away for the viewer to care about it. Second is the silhouette. While silhouette can be an important part of an amazing photo, if its not up close and personal and easily recognizable, it loses all interest and just becomes useless background data that gets filtered out in the viewers mind. 

While the sky is indeed cool looking, its nothing nobody hasn't seen before just by being out around sunset, and without any other details to keep interest, loses the eyes attention in just another shot of a orange sky, with some clouds *yawn*.....

Understand what I'm getting at? Not meant to be harsh, just honest....roud:

The sky is always important, however it should only be half the battle, not the dominating force 


Sandy Hook Series by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


Sandy Hook Series by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


0634 ~ Allaire State Park by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


Sandy Hook Series by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GraphicGr8s

As I threatened a few pages ago here is the pano. I's another 18 shot pano. 

And of course the obligatory sunset.

A little hint if the sky isn't impressive towards the sun look back. I've saved many a shoot looking back at some awesome color even though the sunset was mediocre at best.


----------



## Chlorophile

I just had to comment about your picture, Ridewake210!
Look at the rear tires on that car. 
Rippled and distorted from the stress of that launch!
Really awesome and something you should try to maybe get a shot of by itself next time you're at the strip.


----------



## silvawispa

GraphicGr8s said:


> As I threatened a few pages ago here is the pano. I's another 18 shot pano.
> 
> And of course the obligatory sunset.
> 
> A little hint if the sky isn't impressive towards the sun look back. I've saved many a shoot looking back at some awesome color even though the sunset was mediocre at best.


Good hint on the look behind you for sunsets! More than that though, anytime you are out shooting you should check behind you.

My tip for the day is: Always, always look where you are going before moving to frame a shot. Take the camera from your eye. 

At the least you will sometimes save yourself the embarrasment of treading on someones toes and in a serious case you can save yourself falling under a bus or off a cliff. (As happened to my wifes aquaintance.)

Righty-ho, feedback time.
I get paid for doing this and have a hell of a good mentor.
In general, most of the photos posted here have no real consideration for light, GraphicGr8s' panorama above is a prime example. It's flat and dull lighting, giving a flat and dull photo.(semi-overcast, in the middle of the day, late-summer, I think) Obviously a big subject like that is awkward to light, but you can choose your time of day and season to go and shoot it. That might take time and patience! Imagine that structure lit by the full moon with the stars trailing above it...
If it's a once in a lifetime visit, you have your, i was there, 'record' shot. If you 'need' a good photo of it, then a local photographer will have shot it better and will always sell you a copy!

And thanks GraphicGr8s for illustrating another photographic faux pas in your sunset shot. That horizon is a little wonky. I feel a little drunk looking at the image, also the water feels like it should be pouring from the frame.

What I really like about the photo is the mood of calm and the lush colours. You could emphasise both aspects of this by losing the distracting silhouetted vegetation from the foreground and thus isolating the figure. Also maybe just pushing the blues/purples in the bottom of the image and the contrast in the clouds for the top half of the image could bring it out a little more.

A couple from me:

An out and about snapshot...










..and this what I get paid for.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

silvawispa said:


> I get paid for doing this and have a hell of a good mentor.
> In general, most of the photos posted here have no real consideration for light, GraphicGr8s' panorama above is a prime example. It's flat and dull lighting, giving a flat and dull photo.(semi-overcast, in the middle of the day, late-summer, I think) Obviously a big subject like that is awkward to light, but you can choose your time of day and season to go and shoot it. That might take time and patience! Imagine that structure lit by the full moon with the stars trailing above it...
> If it's a once in a lifetime visit, you have your, i was there, 'record' shot. If you 'need' a good photo of it, then a local photographer will have shot it better and will always sell you a copy!
> 
> And thanks GraphicGr8s for illustrating another photographic faux pas in your sunset shot. That horizon is a little wonky. I feel a little drunk looking at the image, also the water feels like it should be pouring from the frame.
> 
> What I really like about the photo is the mood of calm and the lush colours. You could emphasise both aspects of this by losing the distracting silhouetted vegetation from the foreground and thus isolating the figure. Also maybe just pushing the blues/purples in the bottom of the image and the contrast in the clouds for the top half of the image could bring it out a little more.
> 
> A couple from me:


We were on vacation in the week before Labor Day back home in NY. It was pouring rain and I took that pano in a break between downpours. In fact I had to fix a couple of waterspots. (Thank God the Pentax is weather resistant and a sealed camera.) I was there for a one shot deal. I've shot in this gorge many times as a teen though and had some awesome film shots. But again, when I lived there I could choose the time and the day for the weather conditions. I had some outrageous shots I took in the winter that I sold for a period of time.
Both shots are pretty much straight out of the camera. The only thing done in PP was to put the pano together and even it out. The sunset had nothing done except a resize. The money shot actually had a boat with a nice wake. I don't post shots I can/have make/made money with online. Ever. 
P.S. Do you know how long it took me to find that shot? That's the first thing to correct while cropping. But I do have to admit my camera leans to the right a lot of the time. (chuckle, chuckle)

I know of one pro photog that shoots for a magazine. Well known mag actually. To me all of his lighting always washes out the photo. Yet he gets paid good money for them. And his shots are on the cover most months. I just don't get what these people think is good. A washed out photo on the cover? And they pay him for it?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Me!!!


----------



## crowconor

Is that a glass table or something?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah my desk is glass. When I put it down to take the picture with the timer it made a cool, out of focus reflection


----------



## crowconor

That is a really cool effect, what do you shoot with?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

T2i w/ Canon 55-250 mm telephoto. Didn't keep track of exact aperture, etc. Sorry


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Use a program like Opanda IExif to look at the exif data.


----------



## orchidman

on my PC, you just right click the image, go to properties, click on the details tab, and scroll down and there is all your exif data roud:

_DSC0122.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0100.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## GraphicGr8s

On mine it's the Summary tab and you have to click advanced. 
I just got so use to using PhotoMe. It gives a bit more info including how many shutter actuations the camera had up until that photo was taken. BTW you have a spot on your sensor.


It was shot at F-4, Shutter Speed 1/83 sec. Canon EOS Rebel T21 FL 55mm Exposure time 1/80 ISO 3200 2/22/2012 3:16 am (Up early or to bed late?)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Where's the spot on my sensor? Also it was taken at 4 PM. We talking about the same photo? lol


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Where's the spot on my sensor? Also it was taken at 4 PM. We talking about the same photo? lol


You need to set the time on your camera then. The spot isn't on yours.


----------



## orchidman

the spots on mine? where is it?


----------



## GraphicGr8s

At first I was kidding around and was going to say never mind the spot is on my screen. Then I looked closer and this spot seems to be on both of your shots.


----------



## orchidman

i think it might be a watermark on the lens or on the glass of the tank. because it not there now. thanks for letting me know though!!!


----------



## GraphicGr8s

It's on both of your posted shots.


----------



## orchidman

i see, that. maybe it was a spot. its gone now though, thanks for pointing it out!!


----------



## Da Plant Man

I had a bug on the mirror for the viewfinder once. It was squished when I took a picture 


Here is a shot of the fire I took just now:


----------



## Kworker

ahh i love fire, personally i feel fire is a living thing, requires oxygen and has a life to it too me. almost seems every fire is different in its own nature. anyway..
few of my pictures of my favourite vaca spot. PS i like taking pictures of the sun lol
































^Picture taken at night, first time figuring out how to take pictures at night like that and i freaken love doing it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ The turtle photo is amazing! It looks like something you would find in the National Geographic magazine. Very nice composition on all photos, do you try to follow the golden rule or does it come naturally?


----------



## 150EH

The turtle is just awesome so critique is difficult but in a wild life photo the eye should always be in focus. I got that from the Nature channel

More Fire


----------



## orchidman

Kworker- just something to think about, the sun in all of your sun shots is dead center. Try moving I to the right or the left next time you shoot roud:


----------



## Kworker

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ The turtle photo is amazing! It looks like something you would find in the National Geographic magazine. Very nice composition on all photos, do you try to follow the golden rule or does it come naturally?


i dont know of any golden rules lol, thanks for the compliment. I just got the Canon rebel xs for my girlfriend for her birthday than a few months later we went on vaca with her family and I would wake up at sunrise every day and i would just walk around take a few pics and relax.. how i wish i could go back lol


----------



## Kworker

orchidman said:


> Kworker- just something to think about, the sun in all of your sun shots is dead center. Try moving I to the right or the left next time you shoot roud:


thanks for suggestion. i see how it could look nicer!




150EH said:


> The turtle is just awesome so critique is difficult but in a wild life photo the eye should always be in focus. I got that from the Nature channel


yeah good point, if i knew i probably would have tried.. only problem was they would not stop moving despite the way it looks in the picture lol they were just trying to go, one of them started to go to the path to the timeshares opposite of the ocean.. i facepalmed and said good thing we're here


----------



## orchidman

the rule of thirds, it applies in aquascaping as well.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Kworker, just wonder if those would work better as a landscape instead of portrait. Of course I am assuming you cropped it that way yet shot it horizontal.

This is a scan from a photo that was underwater for a while. It's the shrimp docks in Tampa. The boat's name just caught my eye.


----------



## Kworker

GraphicGr8s said:


> Kworker, just wonder if those would work better as a landscape instead of portrait. Of course I am assuming you cropped it that way yet shot it horizontal.
> 
> This is a scan from a photo that was underwater for a while. It's the shrimp docks in Tampa. The boat's name just caught my eye.


You mean have camera in landscape setting? And no I didn't crop the vertical ones I shot vertically like camera on side. I really don't know much about cameras


----------



## Ibn

LOL...nice naming boat. What kind of film was that taken on? Also, what's the history w/the underwater bit? 

On the subject of fire, here's one from a couple of years back, taken during vacation 200mm out.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Kworker said:


> You mean have camera in landscape setting? And no I didn't crop the vertical ones I shot vertically like camera on side. I really don't know much about cameras


I mean shoot with the camera held normally.

Ibn. that shot was around 1987. I must have wiped the exif data at some point. As for the underwater bit the last house I owned flooded in 95 and again in 98. Most of the pictures I had were under 2 feet of water. Every so often I rewet some of them and pull them apart then scan and repair the ones I like. Sold the house in 99 and it's never flooded again. Guess someone wanted me out of there. I loved that house. Had a 90 I built into the family room and enough wall space for a load of tanks. The house we built has no real ideal tank walls. But I still have 4 in the house.


----------



## Kworker

GraphicGr8s said:


> I mean shoot with the camera held normally.



Oh :hihi:


----------



## Nubster

Ibn said:


> LOL...nice naming boat. What kind of film was that taken on? Also, what's the history w/the underwater bit?
> 
> On the subject of fire, here's one from a couple of years back, taken during vacation 200mm out.


Great shot. I love the subject and the play of light from the flame against his face and upper body is perfect.

Keeping with the fire theme...this was shot during a working fire. I was working and responded to assist one of the local fire companies and was able to grab some shots while on scene...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Freaking epic. Seems a little blurry, but that prolly couldn't be helped 

Anybody got a pet bird? Mine is a rose-bellied conure. She is 18 years old.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Nubster said:


> Great shot. I love the subject and the play of light from the flame against his face and upper body is perfect.
> 
> Keeping with the fire theme...this was shot during a working fire. I was working and responded to assist one of the local fire companies and was able to grab some shots while on scene...


Dude! How you get a shot like that? There must be some kind of crazy story behind this firefighter picture?


----------



## Nubster

No crazy story. I used to work as a deputy sheriff so I was able to get up close to incidents like this without being restricted. Of course I stayed at a safe distance. The picture is of a late night car fire at a residence while I was on duty. I am also a vol. fire fighter so I have occasion to get very up close and personal once in awhile.

Here is a shot I grabbed today. I was driving down a secondary road on the way home from the doctors office and saw it parked at the edge of the road. Jumped out and grabbed 5 shots and when I got home did an HDR treatment. Not great but a quick shot of opportunity.


----------



## sketch804

That is a nice little shot. I love the old truck, seems archaic almost with the paint peeling off and everything. I really don't know what to say about the pic. but either way it looks good. 

Here's a random picture I shot last year while trying to ID this Japanese Maple. 









Also, here is another picture from last year that I took of the war memorial in Richmond, Va (my city)..I liked how the sun was shining through the glass showing off some of the names with the statue in the back ground.









WOW these are all some GREAT pix, whatever be the critique..


----------



## Da Plant Man

That leaf pic is amazing! The memorial one isn't my style, but I like how the clouds are also in the reflection continuing on.










Took this yesterday in Seattle. A storm is brewing


----------



## karatekid14

I really like the contrast of the Public Market sign to the storm clouds. The only thing is my eye keeps jumping to the fish sign, even though it is clearly not the focal point. Very nice photo.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Kid, doggone nice photo. The eyes are tack sharp. Nice capture.
Nubster, like your fire shot too. 

Seems we have quite a few pretty good photogs here. Must be the equipment.

This shot is from a period when I was using lenses that I had rarely taken out. Each lens had aspects I don't like an I forced myself to use only that lens that day. This one has a soft focus I don't care for.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Very nice! I feel like it was cropped a tad much, but it's a great shot! What lens did you use?

Edit: I am using my bro's iPad and I think it enlarged it, so it's me, not you that made it seem it cropped to much. Great shot!


I like airplanes too. I took this and it was under the space needle. Cropped the needle out as it didn't work With the photo. notice also the jet in the back. Didn't even see that when I took the pic.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

It was a Tamron 70-210 I had just bought. Wound up sending it back to Tamron since it was so soft. Turned out defective and they sent me a replacement for it.

Your shot is nice but I'd like to see it with just the chopper. And maybe a sky replacement. (We never do those things now do we?!!)


----------



## Da Plant Man

Here is it without the plane, ignore the slight change in color, I just used 'pinch' on photobucket and pinched it till it was gone than used the 'smooth' tool.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Now you're cooking with gas!


----------



## Da Plant Man

(I need to straighten it on Picasa, but my computer crashes when I use it)




GraphicGr8s said:


> Now you're cooking with gas!


Psst, your supposed to upload a photo every time you post on this thread.


----------



## Nubster

Not sure about this one. I think it lacks some visual interest. Not a bad shot, but the colors are kinda drab since it's still winter and I'm not really getting a focal point. 

Here is my flying machine contribution...it's Trooper 5, one of the MD State Police helicopters. They fly all types of missions, mostly working as medivacs but they also assist in searches, vehicle pursuits, insertion of trained personnel for rescue or tactical jobs, ect. This particular shot was taken during a search for a missing person.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Da Plant Man said:


> Psst, your supposed to upload a photo every time you post on this thread.


Yeah yeah. Here's your picture


----------



## sketch804

HAHA well I really don't know what to say about this but it makes me hungry that is for sure! That first pic is nice because it looks like it was taken for a company and it has a background on it with the sandwich mirrored on the bottom as opposed to the other one that just kinda seems to be a picture of something you ate ha!

Here is a picture I took last week when I went up to Humpback Rocks in Virginia off the Blue Ridge Parkway..one of my favorite places!








And another one from the same place









Keep the pix coming I am loving this thread!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

I like the first one more, looks like an awesome area to spend a day taking some landscape pics!



Here's one from a recent wedding...(Who doesn't love cupcakes?!)


----------



## LB79

I'm by no means professional (although I'd like to be and am considering it), so I can't say anything about other people's photos except that they are all pretty great ones.


Bee. This one's my favorite.











Ant.











Saguaro crown.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

The bee shot is nice. Just enough DOF to make it a good shot.

Someday I'll start using some of the really nice border templates I created. Today ain't the day.


----------



## teah

Hi, just my honest and most humble opinion, the picture above is a little pale, I think the contrast could be a little more as the black is not quite black yet. And I also would love to see a more crop on a right or left hand side.

My Pentax ones


The fly by Tea.H, on Flickr


The fly by Tea.H, on Flickr


----------



## Little Bob

So clear! made me reach for the swatter. Did you do anything to enhance the eyes? That red is wonderful.


My progress in learning to do great pix is moving along at a snail's pace.


----------



## LB79

I love the flies!!! Here some more.

Spider. This thing was tiny, and I think the focus is a bit off.











Moss flowers.











Flies.











More flies.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I love bug photos, but I really like your moss flower the best - I like the soft edges creating a dreamy feel, and the way my eye is led into the distance, as if I'm in a sci-fi landscape. The only thing I would have done differently is that I would have removed the stick entering from the right...

I hope it's ok to post 4 pics? I know it's piggy, but I may not get anther chance!


Do you think borders are tacky? Do they distract from a photo?










Heavy crop of reflections in a creek - going for abstract...










Black and white of forest cinnamon ferns - blew out the highlights? Hard to get a high contrast without HDR, which I haven't learned to do.










Lots of noise, because I cropped so heavily - I need to take the time to get as close as I can to the subject. I didn't realize there was an bug on the milkweed until I cropped it.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

teah said:


> Hi, just my honest and most humble opinion, the picture above is a little pale, I think the contrast could be a little more as the black is not quite black yet. And I also would love to see a more crop on a right or left hand side.
> 
> My Pentax ones
> 
> [


Glad to see some other Pentax shooters here. Nice, sharp photos. Me like.

You're right about my shot. What good is posting shots where there is little to critique though? Ethically I can't post the actual shot I sold in that series though. Nor a "corrected" version of this since it will be too much like the commissioned one.

DWH, borders actually "finish" a photo. Any marketing collateral I design with photos gets a border. Even if it's a simple 1 point rule.


----------



## LB79

I love the bug on the milkweed! I think the border's fine. The stick in my above picture......oh well. It would be near perfect if it wasn't there, and it would have a great sense of scale. What I do is walk through the forest and take a bunch of pictures, filtering the best out afterward.


----------



## teah

Little Bob said:


> So clear! made me reach for the swatter. Did you do anything to enhance the eyes? That red is wonderful.
> 
> 
> My progress in learning to do great pix is moving along at a snail's pace.


Hi, I shot it on a tele lens 70-200 with a Raynox 250 to focus at close distant, around 20~25cm I think. Manual flash YN 560 from left/right top.

Then with post process, I use vibrant to pump up the pale color ones, finally with some sharpen.



GraphicGr8s said:


> Glad to see some other Pentax shooters here. Nice, sharp photos. Me like.
> 
> You're right about my shot. What good is posting shots where there is little to critique though? Ethically I can't post the actual shot I sold in that series though. Nor a "corrected" version of this since it will be too much like the commissioned one.
> 
> DWH, borders actually "finish" a photo. Any marketing collateral I design with photos gets a border. Even if it's a simple 1 point rule.


Thank you  That's is what this topic for. And I always love to have critiques to improve my photography too


----------



## Da Plant Man

Interesting...I'm not sensing a focal point. 

Wheat field bordered by a Orange grove in Central CA. 30 second exposure, flash, 5.6 aperture


----------



## Da Plant Man

Oh, and yeah...I know its out of focus. I got this new remote and I am going to do a 10 minute with a higher aperture.


----------



## Chafire

I'll Bite:









Camera:Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XS
F-Stop: f/7.1
Exposure time: 1/100 sec.
ISO: 100
Focal Length: 55mm


----------



## Da Plant Man

Critique my photo por favor!

Great shot, I can't quite find anything wrong with it.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Da Plant Man said:


> Interesting...I'm not sensing a focal point.
> 
> Wheat field bordered by a Orange grove in Central CA. 30 second exposure, flash, 5.6 aperture





Da Plant Man said:


> Oh, and yeah...I know its out of focus. I got this new remote and I am going to do a 10 minute with a higher aperture.


Not bad! As you mentioned, the only thing that would be better is if it was more in focus...since you're planning on going back, allow me to give you one crucial tip, although you may have done it already....

*Make sure you set your focus to infinity*

It also helps if you use the widest focal length possible, like you did here at 18mm, since that way the depth of field is increased and more things will be in focus. If you don't know how to set your focus to infinity, the easiest way is to focus on something as far away as possible, like the sky or stars. Just raising the aperture will not make everything in focus, you actually have to focus at infinity as well.


----------



## Da Plant Man

TickleMyElmo said:


> Not bad! As you mentioned, the only thing that would be better is if it was more in focus...since you're planning on going back, allow me to give you one crucial tip, although you may have done it already....
> 
> *Make sure you set your focus to infinity*
> 
> It also helps if you use the widest focal length possible, like you did here at 18mm, since that way the depth of field is increased and more things will be in focus. If you don't know how to set your focus to infinity, the easiest way is to focus on something as far away as possible, like the sky or stars. Just raising the aperture will not make everything in focus, you actually have to focus at infinity as well.


I'm no longer in california, but I plan on taking some other night shots. Manual focus turned all the way to the right is infinity, right? By right I mean clockwise. Standard nikon 18mm-55mm kit lens.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Da Plant Man said:


> I'm no longer in california, but I plan on taking some other night shots. Manual focus turned all the way to the right is infinity, right? By right I mean clockwise. Standard nikon 18mm-55mm kit lens.


You know, I'm not so sure with the kit lens. It's hard since it doesn't have a depth of field scale. I know most of the newer Nikon lenses don't have a hard infinity focus stop, meaning if you turn too far to the right, it actually goes out of focus slightly as its just beyond the actual infinity setting. If thats true for the kit lens, you might actually be putting your shots out of focus.

The easiest way to overcome that is to focus on the stars or anything really far away, even the treeline in that picture would work...


----------



## Da Plant Man

It does go a little to far.. I will figure it out and come back later  Its cloudy and a full moon right now though


----------



## Da Plant Man

To keep it going. 

My favorite macro shot of mine so far...


----------



## Da Plant Man

With a little editing I got this...which is better?


----------



## Chafire

Sorry about that. I think the dragonfly photo is great! Especially once you pulled the colors a bit it makes it pop! The field photo possibly try going vertically looking more towards the stars.


----------



## Eden Marel

EXIF data available here: http://razzi.me/photos/507356-img_0644


----------



## FlyingGiraffes

Eden Marel said:


> EXIF data available here: http://razzi.me/photos/507356-img_0644


Like the little biotope. The bright, out of focus leaf, however is kinda distracting.












Can anyone tell what this is?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Aurora borealis. Wish there was a focus point, but I cant complain, its an awesome photo.










Found this flower above the treeline on a glacier last year. Wish I knew the species name, only about this big ---


----------



## swissian

I wish that the shot were taken from a bit more above and the the flower in the back was not cut out.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes

Da Plant Man said:


> Aurora borealis. Wish there was a focus point, but I cant complain, its an awesome photo.


It's actually the sunset reflecting on the surface of a pond. :icon_wink


----------



## Da Plant Man

Cool shot, wish it wasn't so in the center. 













FlyingGiraffes said:


> It's actually the sunset reflecting on the surface of a pond. :icon_wink


I thought Canadians lived with extra terrestrial light. Eh? :bounce:


----------



## FlyingGiraffes

Da Plant Man said:


> I thought Canadians lived with extra terrestrial light. Eh? :bounce:


CA is actually California. :wink: We don't get much aliens around these parts.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Well then. Now I am totally looking like an idiot, not northern lights, and apparently, there is a state abbreviated 'CA'. CA CA CA! Sounds like a bird.


----------



## Nubster

I like the composition but for my eyes, the sun reflection and sunspots are a little distracting. I think that would be a great spot to get a well lit landscape shot though.

Here's a flower shot from today. I love this time of year, I love to take flower macros, probably one of my favorite subjects...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Pretty flower. I kinda wish all the flower was in focus, but thats just me. Great photo!


----------



## zachary908

Nice picture, Caton. I wish the Mule on the right side of the picture was in it a bit more, but other than that I like it!

Here's one of mine It's a coco worm.


----------



## teah

WOW, I love the color, it is so mystery. But it is a bit in center and too blank at the border. I think a tighter crop would make this one really pop.


Portrait with friends and more friends by Tea.H, on Flickr


----------



## mmccarthy781

It looks really great, but I think it would look even better with some sort of border around the edge.


----------



## LB79

Guinea pigs rock!


----------



## Nubster

Nice shot...has a look on it's face like you caught him/her doing something it wasn't supposed to be doing. Nice details too.

This is a cellphone pic, not great quality but I love the subject. The caption that goes with it....



*You know it's going to be a good day when you're driving down the road in the early morning hours, look out your window and see this....*


----------



## sketch804

yes i agree with that caption 100%!!


----------



## evgeney96

only wish I hadnt had a crappy camera when taking this picture

Verrazano bridge NYC


----------



## TickleMyElmo

evgeney96 said:


> only wish I hadnt had a crappy camera when taking this picture
> 
> Verrazano bridge NYC


Quite good, only thing that would make it better is if you had a better camera like you said! Really good composition though and interesting light with the sunset!


Here's one from a recent engagement photoshoot, I'll post more over in the Nikon thread:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyerexpectationsphotography/6936351938/


----------



## Jhoncotrino

robbowal said:


> Not much to say as the photo above is way above my skill level.
> here are a couple of shots from london zoo shot on Eos350D and 24-105L at F4


 That is a Phillobates terribillis, a liitle frog of colombian pacific is the mos dangerous vertebrade


----------



## Eden Marel

Very nice engagement photo, sharp and crisp IQ, but my eyes keep getting drawn towards the distance, following the river towards the pink trees and the the building. I dunno, maybe if the picture was cropped a little on the right so there is a little more room on the left. I like how the ducks are in the photo as well, adds nice touch.... to bad they weren't swans! Now that's be something!


----------



## [email protected]

To me this photo seem a little dull in colour, But great Photo nonetheless.


Heres one i took Yesterday..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Awesome picture -- one of those pictures that is unique for its composition as well as its spur-of-the-moment subject(s). I personally think it would have made a slightly better photo to use a smaller aperture so that background weren't so blurred, but I know when shooting things that may only last a few seconds it's hard to remember :hihi:

Last night after washing dad's car:


----------



## Nubster

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Awesome picture -- one of those pictures that is unique for its composition as well as its spur-of-the-moment subject(s). I personally think it would have made a slightly better photo to use a smaller aperture so that background weren't so blurred, but I know when shooting things that may only last a few seconds it's hard to remember :hihi:


I would disagree, respectfully...just because it looks like the background could be distracting and you want the whole focus of the shot on the praying mantis. I feel that if the background doesn't add something to the subject of the photo, it's best to blur it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nubster said:


> I would disagree, respectfully...just because it looks like the background could be distracting and you want the whole focus of the shot on the praying mantis. I feel that if the background doesn't add something to the subject of the photo, it's best to blur it.


Okay, maybe I should rephrase: I agree with that, obviously a fully focused background could be distracting. However, 2 this pop out at me, 1.) Even just the back of the wooden post the mantis is on is out of focus. And 2.) I just think that the background could have been a little less blurred -- because to me, a blur of splotches and colors in the background just seems unrealistic to me. Yeah, I guess that's just it, realism. But, to each his own. Either way, it's a great shot.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Nubster said:


> I would disagree, respectfully...just because it looks like the background could be distracting and you want the whole focus of the shot on the praying mantis. I feel that if the background doesn't add something to the subject of the photo, it's best to blur it.


In this instance I'd have to agree with you. If the background were in focus the subject stands a great chance of getting lost.


----------



## Algae Beater

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Awesome picture -- one of those pictures that is unique for its composition as well as its spur-of-the-moment subject(s). I personally think it would have made a slightly better photo to use a smaller aperture so that background weren't so blurred, but I know when shooting things that may only last a few seconds it's hard to remember :hihi:
> 
> Last night after washing dad's car:


I can't hear the engine or drive the car -1 ... good shot but it doesn't capture the essence of the car


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha thanks. Yeah, we were washing it and he was like, "You htake so many good pictures but none of my cars." So I did a 35 minute sunset Bimmer shoot :hihi:

The starfish shot looks great. One thing that jumps out at me is how colorful the starfish is and how dull it makes the sand/coral around it look so dull. If I were you at that moment I probably would have tried to capitalize on this by stepping back a bit and showing how beautiful the colors contrast against the dullness of the seafloor around it. Doubt the starfish was fast enough to go anywhere :hihi:. Beautiful shot!

One more of the 650i:









I know it's centered, I know it's perfectly straight, I know it's cliche, but what could I have done to make it better? Car photography is something of a weak point for me :hihi:


----------



## zainey_04

Geniusdudekiran said:


> One more of the 650i:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's centered, I know it's perfectly straight, I know it's cliche, but what could I have done to make it better? Car photography is something of a weak point for me :hihi:


I actually like this picture, but you've pretty much nailed everything i was going to say about the picture. what you could have done better, was to take a picture of it from an angle we don't normally look at cars. also car pictures don't have to focus entirely on the car as a whole, but you can also chose a small aspect of it and focus on that ie. Rims, light, mirrors etc. 

Here's an HRD picture I took at Ocean City, MD.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

zainey_04 said:


> I actually like this picture, but you've pretty much nailed everything i was going to say about the picture. what you could have done better, was to take a picture of it from an angle we don't normally look at cars. also car pictures don't have to focus entirely on the car as a whole, but you can also chose a small aspect of it and focus on that ie. Rims, light, mirrors etc.
> 
> Here's an HRD picture I took at Ocean City, MD.


Not bad at all! I like the frame and the composition(especially the water part), the HDR is a little overcooked, but nothing unbearable. Nice job!


What do you guys think of this watermark? I know the image is crap, but I want feedback on the watermark. I wanted something that matched my website logo exactly, and this does, except the website logo is different colors since it has a color background behind it.

Does it look professional enough? I can move it anywhere, but felt it worked best in the center for this particular image...




-


----------



## zachary908

I like that watermark, Elmo. Now that I'm actually getting halfway shots I need to work on a better one.

Here's a picture of a Target Mandarin Dragonet I took at work.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Erick, it works just fine in the center of the shot. Well if you want your signature to be the focal point. A watermark should be faint not at full strength. The idea of a watermark is to keep people from pilfering your images. Now if you mean you want to use it as your signature mark than that's fine. But it should be in the lower left or right. Not in the center. Again, unless that signature is your focal point.


----------



## stewardwildcat

Erick as an ad, I love the image and where the logo is. If you are using it as a watermark move it to a less conspicuous spot. Awesome picture. The contrast of the entire image drives you to the two in-focus subjects and mutes the rest.

Zach: Those are incredible colors. Focus isnt perfect (mine seems to never be right when it matters) but awesome pic.

My image: Storm over Tucson


----------



## Little Bob

I like the way the shot has the violence of the lightning topped with the very tranquil starry sky.

I shot 3 rolls of film walking up and down Scarborough Beach and have narrowed down those 72 to 10 that I really like. Here's some of them.


----------



## teah

I love the 2nd photo very much. What film did you use? However, I think the rocks in front are too much and take away the focus of the wall, which should be the main focus of this photo... Sorry, just my 2 cents

This is a photo I shot, handhelded with slow shutter speed

Ha Noi Theater by Tea.H, on Flickr


----------



## TickleMyElmo

GraphicGr8s said:


> Erick, it works just fine in the center of the shot. Well if you want your signature to be the focal point. A watermark should be faint not at full strength. The idea of a watermark is to keep people from pilfering your images. Now if you mean you want to use it as your signature mark than that's fine. But it should be in the lower left or right. Not in the center. Again, unless that signature is your focal point.


Thanks!

Yeah you're right, its not so much a watermark, just a signature. But most regular people think of it as a "watermark", so I called it that. I was using that one as more of an advertisement, but I do have two presets, one in the center for ads or where the bottom left is blocked, and one in the bottom left for 99% of the images I'll add the signature to. 



stewardwildcat said:


> Erick as an ad, I love the image and where the logo is. If you are using it as a watermark move it to a less conspicuous spot. Awesome picture. The contrast of the entire image drives you to the two in-focus subjects and mutes the rest.
> 
> Zach: Those are incredible colors. Focus isnt perfect (mine seems to never be right when it matters) but awesome pic.
> 
> My image:


Thanks! I do admit, I like the picture a lot. I have a color version as well, but I think the black and white edit has so much more punch and impact like you mentioned.



teah said:


> I love the 2nd photo very much. What film did you use? However, I think the rocks in front are too much and take away the focus of the wall, which should be the main focus of this photo... Sorry, just my 2 cents
> 
> This is a photo I shot, handhelded with slow shutter speed



Very nice! I honestly can't find anything wrong with it, and if I could, I would mention it. But I see it as a great image :thumbsup:



Here's another one from the same E-session, the signature/watermark is in the center again, mostly because I want to use it for display/branding.





-


----------



## shinycard255

You've got an eye for portrait photography, something I could never really grasp my hands around. The shot is great, the only thing is I can't see your watermark too well (especially Photography). I'd suggest moving it, maybe down and to the right so it's in the water

Here's one I did last week at work while concepting for new ideas


----------



## JCoxRocks

Just havin a little fun with these...

Girlfriend's eye










Long exposure of parking lot with moon (no HDR or retouching)


----------



## teah

shinycard255 said:


> You've got an eye for portrait photography, something I could never really grasp my hands around. The shot is great, the only thing is I can't see your watermark too well (especially Photography). I'd suggest moving it, maybe down and to the right so it's in the water
> 
> Here's one I did last week at work while concepting for new ideas


WOW, amazing product shot. The lighting is very nice. It punches the 3D effect for the box.



JCoxRocks said:


> Just havin a little fun with these...
> 
> Long exposure of parking lot with moon (no HDR or retouching)


Lovely long exposure. And I am amazed by this photo not going through a retouch. I think it would look a lot better after a HDR post process!

My girlfriend, working (or facebooking, I don't know LOL) at the coffee shop

ID cafe by Tea.H, on Flickr


----------



## zainey_04

teah said:


> My girlfriend, working (or facebooking, I don't know LOL) at the coffee shop
> 
> ID cafe by Tea.H, on Flickr


That's really interesting picture. I love how you can see the light pouring in through the back. It adds a nice affect to the picture. 

Here's another HRD I took at Skyline Drive in Virginia. The affect of probably over done, but I like it.


----------



## takadi

teah said:


> WOW, amazing product shot. The lighting is very nice. It punches the 3D effect for the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely long exposure. And I am amazed by this photo not going through a retouch. I think it would look a lot better after a HDR post process!
> 
> My girlfriend, working (or facebooking, I don't know LOL) at the coffee shop
> 
> ID cafe by Tea.H, on Flickr



OMG I was at that cafe during winter break!


----------



## Nubster

zainey_04 said:


> Here's another HRD I took at Skyline Drive in Virginia. The affect of probably over done, but I like it.
> 
> View attachment 46614


Yeah, it's a bit over the top but the effect is cool. Looks like a great place to shoot, I need to get down that way sometime.

Here's a 5 shot HDR of my own, Blackwater Falls in Davis, WV....


----------



## teah

zainey_04 said:


> That's really interesting picture. I love how you can see the light pouring in through the back. It adds a nice affect to the picture.
> 
> Here's another HRD I took at Skyline Drive in Virginia. The affect of probably over done, but I like it.
> 
> View attachment 46614


It was actually my hand blocking the sun to see her face through the reflection on the window hehe. You can see the shape of my hands hehe



takadi said:


> OMG I was at that cafe during winter break!


OMG, come back and we can hang out


----------



## teah

Nubster said:


> Yeah, it's a bit over the top but the effect is cool. Looks like a great place to shoot, I need to get down that way sometime.
> 
> Here's a 5 shot HDR of my own, Blackwater Falls in Davis, WV....


Interesting post processed photo. I would love this as a long over exposure more, just my opinion


----------



## Nubster

From last year in the summer...


----------



## teah

Nubster said:


> From last year in the summer...


BEAUTIFUL! I think I know how my next tank looks like


----------



## shinycard255

Nubster said:


> From last year in the summer...


I think that long exposures of water really make the shot look great. Not that short exposures are bad, but especially for this photo, the waterfall looks a lot better with the long exposure


----------



## TickleMyElmo

I like the slow shutter shot better too!



Looks like we're in for nasty weather.




Not one of my better shots, but I was bored and going through some shots that didn't make the grade.
-


----------



## Da Plant Man

That photo is great! As always... JEALOUS. I just wish it was of something more interesting. Like a bird on the log. 


Apple Blossom. I wish I had taken the photo following the rule of thirds more...


----------



## GraphicGr8s

TickleMyElmo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah you're right, its not so much a watermark, just a signature. But most regular people think of it as a "watermark", so I called it that. I was using that one as more of an advertisement, but I do have two presets, one in the center for ads or where the bottom left is blocked, and one in the bottom left for 99% of the images I'll add the signature to.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I do admit, I like the picture a lot. I have a color version as well, but I think the black and white edit has so much more punch and impact like you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I honestly can't find anything wrong with it, and if I could, I would mention it. But I see it as a great image :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one from the same E-session, the signature/watermark is in the center again, mostly because I want to use it for display/branding.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyerexpectationsphotography/6971490550/
> 
> 
> 
> -


Erik, one other thing. You need to make the word Photography larger. Remember, scripts run smaller than their counterparts. What looks good in Helvetica at 14pts is way to small for Nuptial or Shelley Allegro.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Since nobody critiqued my blossom photo, I figured I get this started again. 

Pikes place market:


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Well since you insist. 

I see no real focal point here. My eyes kept wandering trying to see what the foto was about. Finally realized it was a flying fish. I think. Possibly. Maybe. I'm not sure.

Your apple blossom shot is pretty good but too much is in the shadows. I'd have tryed a little fill flash or actually used a reflector to block the light so it was a little more even. Also a larger aperture so that DOF would have been shallower.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

GraphicGr8s said:


> Erik, one other thing. You need to make the word Photography larger. Remember, scripts run smaller than their counterparts. What looks good in Helvetica at 14pts is way to small for Nuptial or Shelley Allegro.


Very true, I just have to keep it the way it is so that it matches my website, otherwise its not very effective branding...I totally get your point though!



Anyways, here's one from a recent engagement. Keep in mind that this is one of many, so of course you would see the groom-to-be-'s face in the others...critique away! Tell me how horrible I am at photography, steal my lunch money, whatever  ...





-


----------



## Da Plant Man

As always, your photos look amazing. One thing I noticed. It looks like an owl was carved into the bark of the tree. Also. I will glady take your lunch money. 

My camera was going NUTS at this point. I did a hard reset afterwards. Anyways, it came out with this cool photo. No editing done whatsoever. Just came out this way, unfortunately. 










-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man

LOL, just noticed the people are blue. 'twas a sad day.


----------



## doncityz

The people spoils the main subject of the photo, which is the horse and its carriage.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Caton, of course there was editing. There hasn't been a digital picture taken that's hasn't been edited. Presumably you posted the jpeg straight out of your camera. If that's so then it was edited by whatever settings you chose when you set up the camera. If you didn't change the factory defaults then you think Nikon (or Canon) knows better than you as to what constitutes good color.

@Erick, so change the logo on the website so it is consistent. . That one should be a no brainer. Your not doing a total redesign. Just enlarging the font of one word. It's done all the time and no press release is necessary.

Caton, that is a pretty cool shot.


----------



## Dollface

doncityz: I think it could be cropped more effectively to center on the fish. 









Resized and cropped, saturation bumped up a tad, otherwise untouched.


----------



## LB79

I posted an unedited version of this a while back... Can anyone tell where I retouched it?


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Dollface said:


> doncityz: I think it could be cropped more effectively to center on the fish.
> 
> 
> Resized and cropped, saturation bumped up a tad, otherwise untouched.


The heck is that?!? Anyways, the only critique I have is to wait for less harsh sunlight, and to use the rule of thirds/dont place the subject smack in the middle of the frame. Nice plants though! (I think those are plants, lol!)



LB79 said:


> I posted an unedited version of this a while back... Can anyone tell where I retouched it?


I never saw the unedited version, but I'm going to guess you upped the saturation of the reds and a little contrast? Anyways, the picture is underexposed a little bit, but not a bad picture at all!

Here's one where I was setting the scene for a wedding...







.


----------



## manualfocus

TickleMyElmo said:


> Here's one where I was setting the scene for a wedding...


I like how you laid out the three photos. The one on the right is pretty awesome. I would've warmed up the top left photo though. It looks a little too "cold" IMO. But then again, if you warmed it up too much, then it might not work out too well with the other two photos. 

Here's my bike:


----------



## speedie408

manualfocus said:


> Here's my bike:


Tuan, 

Sick bike bro! I like your composition and the overall feel of the photo. It feels like you've just came back from a long ride and it's almost dawn and your bike is ready to sleep in the garage. :hihi: Maybe try a shot with the garage open with your tools everywhere and a shop light on (night shot/long exposure). 

Here's a hummingbird shot I just did.


----------



## Bettatail

Nick, you make me want to steal your picture,


----------



## etane

speedie408 said:


> Tuan,
> 
> Here's a hummingbird shot I just did.


The highlights on the petals and on the bird's feather looks great. Shutter speed is right on. If I must change something, I'd move the composition to show a bit more of the plant's stem for some extra altitude perspective.

At work now, so don't have a lot of pics with me but here's one...


----------



## skmdmasud

Original Image only resized.
Location: India-Shimla
camera: Nikon - D5000
ISO:200
F-Number: f/8
Focal Length: 18mm
Exposure: 1/80 sec

I am new to photography. advice and comments are welcome. I feel like the images of my previous camera Nikon D40 was better, my wife agrees with me. Please share.
Regards.


----------



## CL

I like it! The people in black near the bottom remind me of the "crows" from Game of Thrones! 
Here's a picture I took with the ex girlfriends canon at the arboretum- not too sure on the specs. Makes me wish I had a professional camera too :hihi:


----------



## skmdmasud

CL said:


> I like it! The people in black near the bottom remind me of the "crows" from Game of Thrones!
> Here's a picture I took with the ex girlfriends canon at the arboretum- not too sure on the specs. Makes me wish I had a professional camera too :hihi:


Thanks. Your pic looks good, its hard to say it was taken from a point and shoot camera. Looks like the macro worked really well.:thumbsup: 

I believe in photography 80% is skill and 20% depends on equipments.


----------



## CL

skmdmasud said:


> Thanks. Your pic looks good, its hard to say it was taken from a point and shoot camera. Looks like the macro worked really well.:thumbsup:
> 
> I believe in photography 80% is skill and 20% depends on equipments.


Oh no, she definitely has a professional camera haha.
This is one I took with a point and shoot, however


----------



## orchidman

CL said:


> Oh no, she definitely has a professional camera haha.
> This is one I took with a point and shoot, however


did you make the far right black using lightroom or some editing software? i think the pure black really draws your eye to the top right corner, and away from the subject. its just too dark and distracting, compared to the lighting on the subject and the green leaf. composition wise, i think the shrimp is too close to the edge of the image, my eye is led off the image because the shrimphead is facing the closest edge. great clarity though! especially for a point and shoot1 and the lightning is nice, its not washed out!


DSC_0033.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

this was shot with a nikond d90, i was using my 18-200 lens and my sb600 for lighting. the sb600 was used on ttl mode at +.3 power, it was bounced off a white ceiling directly above my head. 

shutter speed 1/200
f-stop f8.0
iso 100


----------



## CL

orchidman said:


> did you make the far right black using lightroom or some editing software? i think the pure black really draws your eye to the top right corner, and away from the subject. its just too dark and distracting, compared to the lighting on the subject and the green leaf. composition wise, i think the shrimp is too close to the edge of the image, my eye is led off the image because the shrimphead is facing the closest edge. great clarity though! especially for a point and shoot1 and the lightning is nice, its not washed out!
> 
> 
> DSC_0033.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> this was shot with a nikond d90, i was using my 18-200 lens and my sb600 for lighting. the sb600 was used on ttl mode at +.3 power, it was bounced off a white ceiling directly above my head.
> 
> shutter speed 1/200
> f-stop f8.0
> iso 100


Yeah I did, I was originally going to put a logo of some sort there, like this








I like the orchids, though. The only thing that I would do differently is taken it at an angle so you could see the yellow inside part of the flower (not sure about what it's called)

Here's another one I took just messing around








I took the above photo inside a greenhouse/ flower shop when the sun was starting to set, so the glass room was saturated in that very yellow light
and








I took these whenever I would go help a friend with a photo project and I was bored with sitting around :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

gotcha! it makes sense with the logo there!

good idea! i think i was trying to capture the flatest angle (flatter is better "form") in the orchid world.


----------



## CL

orchidman said:


> gotcha! it makes sense with the logo there!
> 
> good idea! i think i was trying to capture the flatest angle (flatter is better "form") in the orchid world.


Ah, I've taken photos of my orchids too, but I had no idea about form in orchid photography haha


----------



## orchidman

CL said:


> Ah, I've taken photos of my orchids too, but I had no idea about form in orchid photography haha


when i take orchid photos, its usually for documentation sake first, then art second.i wanted to showcase the good form that it had, so i took it at the best angle to highlight that. if anyone is wondering, its phal. timothy christopher


----------



## Dollface

I think this guy got skipped...



etane said:


> At work now, so don't have a lot of pics with me but here's one...


It'd be awesome if it weren't mostly in shadow. The long exposure with the interior lights is a neat effect, but it'd be better served if it were completely dark.



CL said:


> Here's another one I took just messing around
> 
> 
> I took the above photo inside a greenhouse/ flower shop when the sun was starting to set, so the glass room was saturated in that very yellow light


You got photobombed by a flower in the first one. 

The second one is nice but there's no real focal point. They eye just kind of wanders all over.

here's mine, there was some color editing for tumblr


----------



## ptr

I like the depth of field, unfortunately it is a little bit too small and therefore, the (otherwise wonderfully crisp) subject in the foreground gets a little bit blurry along its left edge.

Personally I think I would also have rotated the principal object a little bit to the left. Its overall shape is, basically, a cube (with stuff around it), with one of the sides facing us. Turning it a bit would have shown more of its right side (which in your photograph, is pretty much shadowed), and maybe given a little bit more dynamics to the picture.

The coloring is perfect.


----------



## etane

ptr said:


>


If it were me, I'd have a hard time resisting from playing with this photo more on PS. But, the more I look at it, the more it has a certain charm. The photo isn't particularly sharp nor is the color dynamic. But, the photo is fun to look at. The composition is full. Sort of have a playfulness like asking viewers to try to count how many crickets are within the portrait (I count 1 but think I am missing a few). So, it's hard to say whether there's anything I'd like to change other than being able to see more crickets. 

Here's another of mine:


----------



## GraphicGr8s

etane, did you have any kind of filter on the lens?


----------



## etane

GraphicGr8s said:


> etane, did you have any kind of filter on the lens?


Just a Hoya PRO1 Clear Protector. It doesn't do anything other than providing protection for the lens. Well, it might add it bit of glare.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

etane said:


> Just a Hoya PRO1 Clear Protector. It doesn't do anything other than providing protection for the lens. Well, it might add it bit of glare.


It night shots in digital it also may add an effect similar to the blue dot you have going on in that photo.
There's a thread about it someplace here. At least I think it was this forum. Could have been one of the photo forums I'm also on. Mad Cow hitting again.


----------



## H82LOS3

etane said:


> If it were me, I'd have a hard time resisting from playing with this photo more on PS. But, the more I look at it, the more it has a certain charm. The photo isn't particularly sharp nor is the color dynamic. But, the photo is fun to look at. The composition is full. Sort of have a playfulness like asking viewers to try to count how many crickets are within the portrait (I count 1 but think I am missing a few). So, it's hard to say whether there's anything I'd like to change other than being able to see more crickets.
> 
> Here's another of mine:


I wish the picture would be not as dark and show more of skylight/stars, other than that great shot!
Here is mine:


----------



## karatekid14

Hmm it seems like a perfect photo to me. I especially like the contrast of textures of the squirrel's fur and the bark. It would be a bit nicer without the out of focus twigs on the right, but you can't change that.


----------



## 150EH

Well it's a nice photo of grass or a bed of day lilys but it lacks a point of interest IMO, if one leaf just had a bug or something, however if you were writing an article discribing grass this would do the trick.

Your turn, so let me have it!


----------



## GraphicGr8s

It's been a while. Here goes

150 I see the selective color but no real focal point. Plus it seems really flat.


----------



## Little Bob

I like the flame job coming out of the bowl(?) of the flower. I don't think the colors are as crisp as they could be. Nice shot overall.

My new nerites ignoring their mission!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I like the photo of the Nerites, but the image quality simply is not the best. That's a cool green algae covered rock though!

Here's an iguana on Saint Thomas, US Virgin Islands during a recent vacation.


----------



## 150EH

I think it's a nice tight shot of the Iguana and the only problem I see is I'm not next to him with a Margarita.

As long as we are on Lizards here's an oldie from a Fujifilm Camera.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha thanks man. I think that yours is great, love the absence of the distracting background. I like that it's centered as it seems to fit the photo well. If I were the one taking it, I would get closer/zoom/crop to get a tighter shot. Only other thing I see is the blurriness towards the eyes. I do t know if he moved, or of it was just a _really_ wide aperture that caused it but it's just a tiny bit distracting.

This was a shot that I didn't even realized I'd taken until I got home. It makes a really fantastic desktop background.


----------



## swissian

Very nice! I love the texture of the clouds. I wish that the center o the palm was a bit more clear but with the sun behind it, I'm not sure it us possible.

Texas Canyon:


----------



## TickleMyElmo

swissian said:


> Very nice! I love the texture of the clouds. I wish that the center o the palm was a bit more clear but with the sun behind it, I'm not sure it us possible.
> 
> Texas Canyon:


Hmmm, looks like it could use a bit wider of a perspective, but closer....like super wide angle...say 14mm on full frame...


Here's one from a photoshoot I did today. I'm backlogged on posting anything, but I was skimming through the shots after I got home and I really like this one, because this is exactly the vision I had in mind when I was setting it up


----------



## etane

TickleMyElmo said:


> Hmmm, looks like it could use a bit wider of a perspective, but closer....like super wide angle...say 14mm on full frame...
> 
> 
> Here's one from a photoshoot I did today. I'm backlogged on posting anything, but I was skimming through the shots after I got home and I really like this one, because this is exactly the vision I had in mind when I was setting it up


It looks like a good capture of both nature and human expression. I don't think I can offer anything in terms of possible improvements. Just curious what the shot would look like had you use a slightly wider angle lens or had you lowered the tripod (sort of speak) by a foot or two while angling the lens up a few degrees to compensate. edit: One more thing, try cropping out all the dark clouds basically somewhere above the line that sits in between the horizon and your logo. Sorry, took liberty to do so with ms paint (don't have ps on my work laptop).

Removed

Here's a street shot in NYC after the rain:


----------



## sketch804

I actually really like this picture! The filter on it is something different that you don't see much but it works very well in this instance. Usually a filter of that type seems to take away from the picture and distorts it too much to really look good, but this is NOT the case in your picture. Well what draws my eye, and that is the guy in the middle that to me looks a little crazy, don't ask me why! Now the only constructive criticism I have is I wish parts of the picture like the edges or above the stand were a little brighter. But over all I enjoy it, good job!

Here's one of mine that I took here this past weekend. Also, please remember this is a cell phone shot, but I did adjust it a very little with Paint Shop Pro 7. It is a picture from the James River in Richmond, Va.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

etane said:


> It looks like a good capture of both nature and human expression. I don't think I can offer anything in terms of possible improvements. Just curious what the shot would look like had you use a slightly wider angle lens or had you lowered the tripod (sort of speak) by a foot or two while angling the lens up a few degrees to compensate. edit: One more thing, try cropping out all the dark clouds basically somewhere above the line that sits in between the horizon and your logo. Sorry, took liberty to do so with ms paint (don't have ps on my work laptop).
> 
> Here's a street shot in NYC after the rain:


Yeah, I have some similar shots that are a little different, and I just found one I like even better! The dark clouds were put in on purpose though  Would you mind taking down your edit? Reason being I want the watermark on there, I know anyone could easily remove it or crop it out, but I don't want another version without it floating around, lets not make it that easy for them lol!


----------



## dannylill1981

no picture above me but here are mine i offer for critique,





































Eos 450D with 18/55mm kit lens.

i need to learn how to take pictures in raw and process them, anyone have any good guides?


----------



## sketch804

I am above you but eh, oh well


----------



## dannylill1981

sketch804 said:


> I am above you but eh, oh well


sorry bud wasnt paying attention, its good for a cell phone shot, which phone you use? Beautiful shot, a little under exposed, but to be expected for a cell phone. wish there were places like this near me.........


----------



## sketch804

ha thanks much, well I am actually using a Nokia E71 for that one, it was a photo of opportunity. But I had to edit it very slightly to try and correct the over exposure. I appreciate it!!

But I also got to say I really like the picture of the car from your pix. It is so crisp, clean and there is an obvious clear focus in it..the lights in the background are my favorite part of the picture!


----------



## dannylill1981

sketch804 said:


> ha thanks much, well I am actually using a Nokia E71 for that one, it was a photo of opportunity. But I had to edit it very slightly to try and correct the over exposure. I appreciate it!!
> 
> But I also got to say I really like the picture of the car from your pix. It is so crisp, clean and there is an obvious clear focus in it..the lights in the background are my favorite part of the picture!


thanks man, its was my mates car, photo was taken with a tripod, longish exposure and timer so no camera shake, was so pleased with the star effect considering there was no filter on my camera......


----------



## TickleMyElmo

dannylill1981 said:


> thanks man, its was my mates car, photo was taken with a tripod, longish exposure and timer so no camera shake, was so pleased with the star effect considering there was no filter on my camera......


It's because it was taken at f/7.1 and your FinePix S6500fd has a 7 bladed aperture diaphram, FYI...

Also, I had some more time to sift through the pictures from the engagement session I previously posted, and THIS is my favorite shot! I posted the other one when I was just going through them real quick, but this is my real favorite!...


----------



## Eden Marel

Very cool, love the waves crashing on to the rocks while the couple kiss. Crisp, color is cool. But feel the watermark should be somewhere else or a little different.


----------



## dannylill1981

TickleMyElmo said:


> It's because it was taken at f/7.1 and your FinePix S6500fd has a 7 bladed aperture diaphram, FYI...
> 
> Also, I had some more time to sift through the pictures from the engagement session I previously posted, and THIS is my favorite shot! I posted the other one when I was just going through them real quick, but this is my real favorite!...


Thanks man, yeah the one of my cat and the car were taken with my old camera, I have an Eos 450d now and its taking some getting used too..... Nice pic btw love the composition, although i kinda agree about the watermark being moved, its distracting.


----------



## 150EH

I'm commenting on EM's bird, I love the subject it couldn't be more interesting I want to see more so a larger photo would be nice.

This is my dog as the Thinker? I've always liked this one but lets see what you think.


----------



## 2in10

I like the look. Were you going for the depth of field you got?

Here is one of my first landscape attempts.


----------



## Yo-han

The focus point is too much in the middle (the wood below, the river) try to look into the golden rule and shift your camera al little to the left or right. And unfortunate it is not that sharp, maybe use a tripod or faster shutterspeed...

Talking about slow shutterspeeds, this one was intented, any critiques!


----------



## 2in10

Yo-han said:


> The focus point is too much in the middle (the wood below, the river) try to look into the golden rule and shift your camera al little to the left or right. And unfortunate it is not that sharp, maybe use a tripod or faster shutterspeed...
> 
> Talking about slow shutterspeeds, this one was intented, any critiques!


Looks good, I take you were showing them competing. Very beautiful fish.

Actually my photo was taken with a 1/8 shutter speed hand held and the focus was in the center of the picture. I was looking to blur the water. It was also windy that day.


----------



## 2in10

Yo-han thanks for getting me to look at the photo again. There was quality loss in the conversion to JPEG and the resize of the file from the RAW format. Looks like I am going to have to remember to convert and resize the file and then go back and correct the data loss.


----------



## 2in10

Here is my photo after the assistance from Yo-han.










Hopefully a lesson learned.

May not have gotten a good crop to the golden rule.


----------



## foley803

1)Shot this from about 40ft away, just messing around.









2)This is one of my early attempts at a high saturation HDR image. Something bugs me about this picture.


----------



## teah

foley803, both are my fav. 

The first one has very very nice bokeh, may I know what lens. But I guess it isn't a canon/nikon lens?

The 2nd one very very nice HDR process. Not too much and not too little. Just about right!


Mai - A colleague by Tea.H, on Flickr


----------



## shinycard255

teah,

Very nice portrait there. Focus is nice and I liked how you used a little bit of foliage in the front left corner. My only thing would be the photo is too centered. If she was more to the left side, I think it would have a bigger impact... but then again... I'm not a portrait photographer



Here's one from the carnival in town for the 4th of July


----------



## dubels

I like the photo and understand why the framing is tilted but every time I look at the people in front I want to tilt my head to match. 

Fish related









Non Fish Related


----------



## TickleMyElmo

The fish shot is okay, but the background is distracting and the fish isnt close enough or doing anything interesting with the surroudings to warrant including it, but I'm aware that's probably as close as you could focus with that particular lens.

The car shot is nicer, gives a good sense of environment, but I feel like a different angle might have been beneficial, but cars are hard to do...


Here's one from a semi-recent engagement session (I'm backlogged on editing, been too busy with different photoshoots)...



-


----------



## Ganyon

I think the photo is nice. I like how you put it in the grass.
Recent pic of my car.


----------



## sketch804

I have to say, I do like this picture, but it makes my neck hurt no joke. This reminds me of my aunts place and they have the same car! I think the color balance is on point as well.

Here's a random shot I took today of my Chinese Hillstream Loach right next to Cryptocoryne Nurii.


----------



## Little Bob

Great shot. Given the pale color of the rock he's on, you did a great job of getting enough contrast to see his opaque fins. The colors on the leaf are somewhat eerie!

Here's an old drive up bait shop in the Pettaquamscutt R. in Narragansett. I took this with my film camera and I think I was lucky to get an old photo look.


----------



## LB79

Spur-of-the-moment shot.


----------



## oldpunk78

Alright guys, how could these have come out better:


----------



## 150EH

I like all three, the reflections in the river are nice, number 2 held the least interest but I'm sure it was awesome in person, and the wagon held it's own.


----------



## xenxes

Morbid! The gravestones are somewhat overexposed, I would tone down the highlights and slightly up the contrast, i.e.:


----------



## 150EH

If your going to critique, you gotta post a photo!!

BTW that's Arlington Cemetery in VA., those are all the graves of soldiers that died for our country.


----------



## xenxes

Yeah I figured it was a military cemetary. I edited yours  but okay:


----------



## crf529

I think a bit too much dead space to the right past the cocktails, maybe a tad more foreground (then the person opposite won't be missing just a head), little les DoF and mwah!



34272 by crf529, on Flickr


----------



## LB79

Maybe a little too exposed, but I love that picture the way it is. Perfect timing!

Here's mum and the kids. There's something wrong with the photo, but I can't find out what it is exactly...


----------



## Nate McFin

Very cool shot. I think what may have really made it though is zooming a little more on the fish. The rock is almost a distraction in a way. Get closer on the fish and put the eye at one of the "rule of thirds" intersections. The eye should be one of the main points of interest (or the main point of interest) and it is almost in the center. The main subject should not USUALLY be dead center. It does still have alot of interesting bits going for it though!

Something missing in this one for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Great contrast between the between the sky and the grass, with the feature tree. Maybe if the picture was taken a a slightly different angle it... there is just some thing about this picture thats off.


Here's a pic of a butterfly i took when i was in the Amazon A few weeks ago.


----------



## LB79

Beautiful little critter. Next time you go to the Amazon, call me up! (okay, I'm joking, but I REALLY want to go there).

Here's a bug shot of my own.


----------



## kribkeeper888

Well its a little out of focus but I like the idea  I took this tonight and just had to share it the color was so amazing.


----------



## izabella87

I do some fotography also. Here are some of my favs


----------



## dannylc

Lovely pics but the effect on the bottom one makes it very overexposed, perhaps tone down the effect a little.

A couple I took yesterday,


----------



## Nubster

Remember folks...title of the thread is "Critique the photo above you." Offer some critique to help others with their photography, even tips and tricks if you know any, or just a couple nice words. Anyone that takes pictures knows it feels nice to hear a little positive about their work and appreciate when someone points out (tactfully) flaws and helps to help correct them.


----------



## izabella87

Lovely pets!... You live in a zoo?


----------



## kribkeeper888

izabella87 said:


> Lovely pets!... You live in a zoo?


Remember to post a picture if your going to comment.


----------



## zainey_04

dannylc said:


> Lovely pics but the effect on the bottom one makes it very overexposed, perhaps tone down the effect a little.
> 
> A couple I took yesterday,


Nice pictures. They all look great. Especially the meerkat and tiger ones. The lighting on the tiger just makes it look that much more menacing. 

Here's a meerkat picture I took a whole back and I decided to have some fun with it. I think it turned out great. 







(uploaded from phone so quality might not be the best)


----------



## LB79

I love those! Always wanted a meerkat as a pet...

Random picture of the clouds with no effects, cropping, or retouching.


----------



## kubalik

LB79 said:


> I love those! Always wanted a meerkat as a pet...
> 
> Random picture of the clouds with no effects, cropping, or retouching.


very dreamy looking sky !

Just came back from the park , while baby wasn't posing much , the squirrel surely was


----------



## Da Plant Man

I love how clear the photos are. Very sharp. That squirrel looks like it was really enjoying that nut. 

Here is when I went spelunking.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Da Plant Man said:


> I love how clear the photos are. Very sharp. That squirrel looks like it was really enjoying that nut.
> 
> Here is when I went spelunking.


I like it. Nice lighting effect, shadows and highlights are both well handled and exposed for 

Here's one from a few days ago, rather nice view lol...(not an HDR, HDR makes me puke lol)


----------



## ony

Inspiring photo, the colours and the composition are great. Also love the high shutter speed on the waves. I have nothing bad to say about this photo!










Fullsize image: warning massive file

edit: In case anyone doesn't recognize it from the TV, its the Olympic Park in London.


----------



## kubalik

I like how you put these 3 together , makes it much more interesting then a single one 

couple of crops from my 28-300 ( trying to do some macro with that)


----------



## [email protected]

You have captured the neon in a great position, pity about it not being fully in focus. You have done great with the lens for that shrimp shot. and the last picture is a cool photo has no real focus point.


Here are a few more from my Amazon Trip:


----------



## amygirl11

Great shots!!! My only suggestion would be to crop out the leaf with the gauge in it in your butterfly pic and position the butterfly in the lower right hand corner. IMO, your focal point is too dead center on that one and the pic would look much better using the rules of thirds.



Just playing again. Nikon D5000, 85mm micro lens, auto macro setting, and on camera flash.


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful macro shot

Here is an attempt at a landscape shot.


----------



## karatekid14

The colors seem nice and accurate but the building is distracting. The river points directly to it so thats all I see. 

This was my unintentional attempt at Bokeh


----------



## 2in10

Love unintentional success. Gorgeous shot.


----------



## izabella87

2in10 said:


> Beautiful macro shot
> 
> Here is an attempt at a landscape shot.


its a successful shot for landscape, i like the blue of the water


----------



## [email protected]

izabella87 said:


> its a successful shot for landscape, i like the blue of the water


OK, I'll play.<g> Good attempt at slowing down the speed to catch "creamy" water over the little fall. But the whole scene is a bit chaotic. Try to isolate the little stream better from another angle. You might also want to try to move the big stick.


----------



## Robotponys

Really love the dragonfly! It's very clear and the single color background makes it pop. The city shot is great, love the reflection. The last fish is sharp and really well done. 

Some of mine 
Edit: taken with iPhone 4S. Some have effects added with instagram.


----------



## Ganyon

Wow those pictures are super clear. They look great.
Random shot


----------



## swissian

I like the lighting in the shot but I feel that of the photo were taken at more of an angle to see part of the side of the car, it would be a bit more interesting.

Here is my beautiful Persephone:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Love the cat shot. Nice and sharp. I like how the right side looks more mysterious. 

Took this shot at my local aquarium store here.


----------



## rainbuilder

Awesome photo, you really captured that clownfish at a good angle. Very clear, it almost looks like he glows.

Took these a while back, they are actually a cactus flower.


----------



## orchidman

those cactus are really nice! they seem a bit too centered though.


here is mine, its neofinetia falcata.


Neofinetia falcata 'Setsuzan' by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0075 by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## PaulG

Great shots. Possibly lacking in sharpness a little, something to make them really leap out at you! If that makes sense.

Boat in Sozopol, Bulgaria,










Chairlift in Bulgaria.










Another boat harboured in Sozopol, Bulgaria.


----------



## Da Plant Man

They all look great! The first one is a little too centered for my taste though...










I think I might edit it a little more and make it lighter. Seems a little dark...


----------



## oscarsx

Looks very good, well captured moment.. I'm not a big fan of cats, but this looks good 

- Oz


----------



## orchidman

PaulG said:


> Great shots. Possibly lacking in sharpness a little, something to make them really leap out at you! If that makes sense.


i understand what you mean. maybe more contrast?



Da Plant Man said:


> They all look great! The first one is a little too centered for my taste though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might edit it a little more and make it lighter. Seems a little dark...



CUTEEE! its a little blurry though



oscarsx said:


> Looks very good, well captured moment.. I'm not a big fan of cats, but this looks good
> 
> - Oz


i like how you captured two fish in the same photos. the horizon line is crooked though and its a little blurry. try shooting at a higher shutter speed next time


this is a little unfocused around the stigma, but i took alot of images and coulndt get it tack sharp in that area..


Phalaenopsis Angdi Kolopaking by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Da Plant Man

Great shot. But maybe try and get the leaves in focus too? I wish it was all in focus.


----------



## izabella87

I really like the tree in the dark sky 
Here's a foggy night of Montreal


----------



## [email protected]

Cool Photo ilike the foggy effect, i think if the lamp or tree was in focus it would look Great.

Heres my attempt at alandscape shot..


----------



## tokpaler

The landscape looks amazing but I feel it lacks a focal point or emphasis, rather, on one element. The foreground, subject and background are all composed equally in the frame. 

When you're framing a shot like the one above me, ask yourself whether you want to show the vast expanse of emptiness that leads to the mountains or would you like to show the relationship between the mountain and the sky? I would personally like to see more of the foreground and place the horizon on the upper third of the frame since that little plateau already leads your eye into the frame. 

A little cropping would do wonders with the photo above me. 

Hope that wasn't too much =b

here's mine subject for your criticism:










Tasteless pun =b


----------



## PaulG

The sun looks great but it's a little blinding! I'd really love to see the sun directly behind the fish. Yellowfin tuna?

Mine:

Try and ignore the dirty lens!


----------



## Plant keeper

^ nice pic


----------



## LB79

OK. Could someone please explain to me how a little guy like that could carry, or even lift, that brute tuna?


----------



## Adri.

Plant keeper said:


> ^ nice pic
> 
> View attachment 53450


 
This is cute, but as I'm sure you know it's out of focus...Also, the subject is a bit too centered for my liking.

I'm just starting to get into the photography hobby. Be harsh, I need to learn.


----------



## PaulG

I like them both! The angel fish is cut off at the bottom which spoils the shot just a little.


----------



## Adri.

PaulG said:


> I like them both! The angel fish is cut off at the bottom which spoils the shot just a little.


Thanks for the feedback! For some reason your second picture doesn't appeal to me. Maybe it's the angle? I think the giraffe picture is really good, but the shadows across the face don't look very good. Shot later/earlier in the day it could look really good, I think!


Something feels really off about this picture, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## jarury

Adri. said:


> Thanks for the feedback! For some reason your second picture doesn't appeal to me. Maybe it's the angle? I think the giraffe picture is really good, but the shadows across the face don't look very good. Shot later/earlier in the day it could look really good, I think!
> 
> 
> Something feels really off about this picture, but I don't know what it is.


Love how focused the dog is! 

here is my shot of a monkey I took and he/she just looked sad so I had to pet it after which made it mad


----------



## [email protected]

I think this photo would look better if the body of the monkey was cropped out which would focus your attention to its face.


__________________________________________________
When it rains in the amazon.. It Really Rains!


----------



## Chafire

Hey [email protected], nice shot! my critiques are that I think the sky could be less washed out and the image seems like it has white speckles throughout.

And here is mine










~Graham


----------



## speedie408

Can't really go wrong with flowers . Very nice exposure on that shot. I had the same problem you have with your watermark before I fixed mine... you should try lowering the opacity to blend it more so it's less noticeable. Otherwise, good shot.

Here's mine: Big Sur, CA


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Can't really go wrong with flowers . Very nice exposure on that shot. I had the same problem you have with your watermark before I fixed mine... you should try lowering the opacity to blend it more so it's less noticeable. Otherwise, good shot.
> 
> Here's mine: Big Sur, CA


Nice shot, Nick. Love the subject, I've stood right there on that little recess off the road. Only thing I'd have suggested would have been a landscape view, like, with a view of the ocean off to the left so you could see the dramatic dropoff (also, isn't there a bridge to the left of the frame? Or is that a different spot on the same road?). I don't know how wide a shot you could have gotten with the lenses you had at the time, though. Other than that, it seems sort of flat and could benefit from some bumped-up contrast/slightly higher saturation, esp. in the water. I do absolutely love the gradient of the sky color, though. Just feel like it could have benefited from a wider view.

Here's mine, taken weekend before last in my pool. I had to lean with my waist just over the edge of the pool deck (so my entire upper body was above the water) to get the shot how I wanted it to turn out; my parents would've killed me if they saw it! lol


----------



## 8foot6inchRod

Chafire said:


> Hey [email protected], nice shot! my critiques are that I think the sky could be less washed out and the image seems like it has white speckles throughout.
> 
> ~Graham


Sorry, I'm not posting a photo critique or photo. I just wanted to point out that I believe the white speckles are actually raindrops from a cloudburst. I'm inferring that from him posting "When it rains in the Amazon...it really rains!" right above it.


----------



## speedie408

Kiran - Thanks for the critique! yes there is a bridge off to the left lol. It didn't quite fit what I was looking for so I cropped what I had out. I think I shot a landscape shot too, let me find it. About the color bumping/saturation, if I overdid it, it wouldn't look real. I'm not a fan of that type of photography lol.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Thats a great shot! Lovely blue color, great texture on the frog. My only complaint is I wish it was on a more natural floatation device. Like a log or rock, but I know most people don't throw mazanita into their pool. :hihi: Great shot roud:

My cat had 7 kittens and they are finally at the cute stage.


----------



## Chafire

Hey Caton, Great Shot! The Kitten is extremely cute. My critique would be that the focus appears to be on the boot strap opposed to the kitten itself unless it was planned. Again Great Shot!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I find the photo to be overexposed and oversaturated. Maybe that's the look you were going for, though. Nice composition either way. The only suggestion I would have made on the composition would to have some extra space on the left side.










Taken in Charleston, SC.


----------



## orchidman

the lighting is good kiran, but it seems to lack a main subject. the lines in the photo from the tile and railing lead my eye up and off the page.


here is a photo of a bald eagle. i wish there was something i could do to make it POP against the leaves


336422_10151857233760506_323540398_o by orchidman10, on Flickr


169383_10151857236535506_1951221198_o by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## TheBigSleep

*Orchidman* - Love the shots. Maybe you could crop some of the borders so the eagle appears bigger causing it to "pop" a little more? I'm awful at this kind of thing, but love the shots anyway!









Clouds during sunset on Lake Winnisquam in Laconia, NH sometime in summer 2010


----------



## Da Plant Man

Lovely. Nothing to fix really. If you did a slightly longer exposure, you could perhaps gotten a little more color, including the green from the trees. 

Took this shot while visiting Seattle for the Christel Kasslemann meeting. 

Calypte anna


----------



## orchidman

looks good caton! its not easy to photography animals! composition wise, i think the bird is too close to the right and top edges. the motion of the photo i going from right to left, so the subject should be on the right side of the photo. but i would give it a little extra room on the top and right sides, so it doesnt feel cramped. if you cant re-crop, i would just crop some of the bottom and left of a little then, just to even is up a little bit. but it will still feel a little cramped. also the whites are a little blown out and distractiong (especially in the top right) but that you should be able to fix easily with the burn tool in photoshop

here is a sunset.


278263_371171366294072_123529625_o by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## kubalik

Great sunset , really have nothing to criticize ... maybe should try to HDR it ...
Just got my d600 , took it out to the park for the test with 50mm 1.8g 
got this guy , wish i had my 28-300mm with me ...








and a crop from it :


----------



## orchidman

haha i hate most/all HDRs haha! i just dont like the way they look.

cool photo! looks looks pretty good cropped all the way in too. 

how about a Senior portrait i did a while ago (nothing else is uploaded and i dont feel like uploading more.)

DSC_0316 by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster

Not bad. I think the shadows are a little strong though.

Here's my first attempt at focus stacking....


----------



## speedie408

Stacking looks good bro. What software did you use?


----------



## orchidman

yeah the stacking is really cool!

here is a photo i just took. its an orchid, Philodata imbricata. the flowers are TINY! or should i say tiny between the size of pellet shaped betta food and an airsoft pellet


DSC_0217 a by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Adri.

orchidman said:


> yeah the stacking is really cool!
> 
> here is a photo i just took. its an orchid, Philodata imbricata. the flowers are TINY! or should i say tiny between the size of pellet shaped betta food and an airsoft pellet


That is great! I love it. I don't really know how/if it could be improved, but then again I'm just starting out in photography, so I may not be the best person to critique this!

Like I said, just starting out, so be harsh...Need to learn.. 

I just took this today at the wildlife preserve behind my house. There was a really bright sunset, and a fast shutter turned my dog into a silhouette.


----------



## orchidman

that looks great! i like it! i love how the light captures the fur around the dog. there are a few things i wouldve change though. first off, i think the top is cropped too close, if there was a little bit more space between the dog and the top of the picture it would be better. and also, i would have the dog towards the center a TINY bit more. the left side feels a little cramped that would open it up

here is a japanese iris.. i was just playing around with a new umbrella i got


DSC_0015.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I want to play! lol

I really like the tilted angle of the flower, it gives movement to a still object. The lower petal to the left gives weight to the composition and anchors the subject. I think the whole composition is really nice. I would have liked to see the value a bit darker so the color was a bit richer. That little bit of red in the stem ties in beautifully with the amber colors in the petals!

Here's one from me; I like to take close-ups of classic cars to do oil paintings of, I'm interested in the reflections in the chrome. This is a 1931 Ford, reflecting another '31 ford with the same color rims. I always try to get people (usually me, taking the photo) in the reflections. I wish the color had better clarity, it was a strange shade of yellow, but it still looks muddy to me. I suppose it's some kind of authentic paint color...I will probably do a painting of it. The highlights in the upper chrome are burned out, but I will paint a summer blue sky color there anyhow, to compliment the yellow & help it "pop".










haha - there I am in a crop...


----------



## sketch804

I really like these two pictures you have posted here. I like the first on better than the second for sure. The first one displays two points of interest which makes you stop and look at the picture for a second to take it all in. Now the second one sort of lacks that due to (IMO) half or more of the picture being the reflection off the chrome. Otherwise both looked great in contrast and color management, not too much but just enough. Oh and PS, those are some beautiful looking cars right there, I love the old classics, they just don't make Ford's like they used to! 


Here's a picture I took last weekend or two up in the Shenandoah National Park in Va. This picture is of one of the many falls at Dark Hallow Falls. This one I thought was nice because it was able to showcase the power of water, which given time will always win against other forces of nature. I just couldn't get this picture to look like I wanted but oh well..









Also this is another random one, that I took of a river micro climate.









Now mind you ALL of these shots are my cell phone, I was surprised at how some turned out truth be told. But I did do just a little editing for light/dark and saturation.


----------



## kubalik

not bad for a cell picture , but now we exactly know why we carry cameras ....and some of them are heavy too...
here is the moon from last night ...handheld ...


----------



## Adri.

kubalik said:


> not bad for a cell picture , but now we exactly know why we carry cameras ....and some of them are heavy too...
> here is the moon from last night ...handheld ...


That's a nice picture - you might try cropping it in a little bit..But to be honest it seems very generic to me.


Here's Nelly yesterday, herding the ducks at the wildlife preserve. I wasn't sure which of these is better.


----------



## kubalik

I like first one much better . It grabs attention , while second one is kind of the opposite.

Here is my little angel :









and a 100% crop from above :


----------



## Robotponys

Wow SOOO cute!!! ❤❤ I love her expression! Her eyes look really good cropped too. Sad. I honestly dot know what you could fix about that picture. 
Here's mine, gorgeous snail! Took it with the macro lenses I just got for my iPhone (4S).  which do you think is better? Also, that is a ramshorn right?































Tank journal, please visit and give advise 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187460
-Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman

thsoe are cool snails! i would make them brighter though, and maybe increadse the depth of field.

i took these in harrisburg while walking to my car


DSC_0278.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0282.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0261.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Adri.

orchidman said:


> thsoe are cool snails! i would make them brighter though, and maybe increadse the depth of field.
> 
> i took these in harrisburg while walking to my car


 
Those are gorgeous. I especially love the last one...With the first one, though, I took me a second to realize the main focus point was big building.

Here's today, my gorgeous little sister. I already know the picture is noisy, didn't realize my freaking ISO was at 800!!


----------



## plamski

*some pictures*

Nice shots around!!!!!!!!!!!! 
here are some from me.


----------



## Robotponys

LOVE the 2nd one! So wild and perfect for a kid! The 1st is a bit color-wise flat. Not sure how to fix that since I don't edit photos beyond turning and adding effects...  The shrimp are very good, but some are a little fuzzy. Otherwise great job! 

Here's mine 




























Thats me in the stripes.  It was the end of the night. Friend's dog looking funny with deer ears. 











Tank journal, please visit and give advise 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187460
-Tapatalk


----------



## Adri.

Robotponys said:


> LOVE the 2nd one! So wild and perfect for a kid! The 1st is a bit color-wise flat. Not sure how to fix that since I don't edit photos beyond turning and adding effects...  The shrimp are very good, but some are a little fuzzy. Otherwise great job!
> 
> Here's mine...


 
I don't really understand what the first and fourth pictures even are...The third one seems just like a snapshot to me, and it's blurry. I do like the second one, though the fish could definately be brighter.

I only have the standard 18/55mm zoom lens...I crawled on my hands and knees on tiny jagged rocks verrryy slowly to get close enough to get this shot. These freakin frogs always see me coming from a mile away and go bury themselves in the mud. I so wish I could afford a good zoom lens.









And here's today with my current foster dog, Levi.


----------



## plamski

the first one is high key portrait.The third one is Cardinal shrimps.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Both great photos! Great photo of the frog! I know how hard it is to get near them. 

The portrait is also great. Very clear and sharp.


----------



## plamski

*Great photo*

Nice shot. Is it Orlando resort?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Da Plant Man

Gaysport, OH, actually. 

The name of the town is weird. :hihi:


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome Picture DPM, It just seems a little bit out of focus.

Heres a portrait shot of my Black Lab..


----------



## bitFUUL

Droopy paws, solid eye contact, shiny coat, tagged & certified; the all around best friend. :smile:









_Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates (2008)_


----------



## mechtec

Nice picture of some buildings, but my eye is drawn to the people in the foreground.

Here one, of the basketball hall of frame, well under it looking up


----------



## Adri.

mechtec said:


> Nice picture of some buildings, but my eye is drawn to the people in the foreground.
> 
> Here one, of the basketball hall of frame, well under it looking up


I don't know why but I really like this, it's very unique!

Here's are my first two attempts at being creative. Don't know how well they turned out...


----------



## shinycard255

The first shot of the dog with the ducks look a little dark to me, and I feel as if composition could we worked on a bit. I really like the 2nd shot of the dog walking down the road. Nice exposure and composition, seems to tell a story as well. Maybe playing with the f-stop could make it a little more dramatic, feels like it was shot around f8. Dropping it down to possibly f4 or f2.8 could have made the background fall out of focus more and really made your eye go to the dog

So I'm not really a fan of doing portraits, it's not my thing. I like being in the studio working with products that don't move and I like having control of lighting. But I had a friend ask me to do their engagement photos and I couldn't say no to them. He was the best man in my wedding so he's a good friend so I figured I would give it a try. First time doing portraits so be nice :hihi:



















*Edit (Adding more photos from the shoot):*


----------



## gardennub

Great photos especially if you are not into portraits much! The only thing I think I could critique is that in the 3rd photo I see a lot of open space to the right of the couple, but the way they are oriented makes me want to look to the left of them. Just feels a little awkward or something...i cant quite figure it out lol.

Here are some pics I took at the Masai Mara last summer.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

gardennub said:


> Great photos especially if you are not into portraits much! The only thing I think I could critique is that in the 3rd photo I see a lot of open space to the right of the couple, but the way they are oriented makes me want to look to the left of them. Just feels a little awkward or something...i cant quite figure it out lol.
> 
> Here are some pics I took at the Masai Mara last summer.


Wow, I've really been itching to go to Africa with some family friends. They went a couple of years ago on a great two-week trip through the Sahara and camped out with four guards around the tents with assault rifles to protect from animals. I'd love to go with a huge telephoto, it would be amazing.

Anyway, I really love the second photo. I think that the DOF is just perfect, though I wish it had been line up so that the water buffalo (?) we're closer towards it so a better crop would have been permissible. Also, all of he photos could use a little saturation and contrast bump. Overall, those are some great shots!

I took the time this morning to make a and eat a relaxing breakfast and then do some photography lol. Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## kubalik

Nice colors and everything , but I dont know what I should be looking at. After a minute of looking it made me hungry.....
Here couple of test shots of newly acquired nikkor 85 1.8G original and cropped , no other editing done :


----------



## Adri.

kubalik said:


> Nice colors and everything , but I dont know what I should be looking at. After a minute of looking it made me hungry.....
> Here couple of test shots of newly acquired nikkor 85 1.8G original and cropped , no other editing done


 
I think these could have been much better at a different time of day, or with fill flash. The best time of day to take pictures of dogs is in the evening. It feels like the spotted shade washes out some areas of the pictures while making the shade look underexposed. Also, getting a dog to look at the camera does a lot for the picture. "The eyes are the window to the soul" With most of my pictures of my foster dogs, I try to have them looking at the camera so that potential adopters can connect with them.


This was my first time photographing horses, could use some tips from anyone who's done it before! I have no idea why the quality on these first two seems so bad.









Sticking his tongue out!









"Just give me the frickin carrot"










Here was my first ever decent shot of a shrimp. I use a standard kit lens with my D50, so getting sharp shots of shrimp is really difficult.


----------



## SMB

*First Post.*

Just started my new tank so I though I would post an image of the first fish added :icon_roll


----------



## orchidman

haha...


DSC_0036.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## concepts88

Very odd to see planted tanks overlap with my (and your) photography hobby

Here are some of my random shots, I picked some plant shots from last year orchid show at Botanical Garden NY. Check exif, shots except for maybe the first one is how it came out of the camera.

Nikon Shooter here


----------



## concepts88

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha thanks. Yeah, we were washing it and he was like, "You htake so many good pictures but none of my cars." So I did a 35 minute sunset Bimmer shoot :hihi:
> 
> The starfish shot looks great. One thing that jumps out at me is how colorful the starfish is and how dull it makes the sand/coral around it look so dull. If I were you at that moment I probably would have tried to capitalize on this by stepping back a bit and showing how beautiful the colors contrast against the dullness of the seafloor around it. Doubt the starfish was fast enough to go anywhere :hihi:. Beautiful shot!
> 
> One more of the 650i:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's centered, I know it's perfectly straight, I know it's cliche, but what could I have done to make it better? Car photography is something of a weak point for me :hihi:



Here are some of my car shots, random stuff for work


----------



## Adri.

Erm...was anyone going to critique my photos?


----------



## Robotponys

I'll do Adri and concepts... 



Adri. said:


> I think these could have been much better at a different time of day, or with fill flash. The best time of day to take pictures of dogs is in the evening. It feels like the spotted shade washes out some areas of the pictures while making the shade look underexposed. Also, getting a dog to look at the camera does a lot for the picture. "The eyes are the window to the soul" With most of my pictures of my foster dogs, I try to have them looking at the camera so that potential adopters can connect with them.
> 
> 
> This was my first time photographing horses, could use some tips from anyone who's done it before! I have no idea why the quality on these first two seems so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking his tongue out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just give me the frickin carrot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my first ever decent shot of a shrimp. I use a standard kit lens with my D50, so getting sharp shots of shrimp is really difficult.


Love the first one a lot. The other horse photos are great too. Not sure what to say about fixing stuff.  That shrimp photo is great! I didn't know they coul have eyes like that! 



concepts88 said:


> Very odd to see planted tanks overlap with my (and your) photography hobby
> 
> Here are some of my random shots, I picked some plant shots from last year orchid show at Botanical Garden NY. Check exif, shots except for maybe the first one is how it came out of the camera.
> 
> Nikon Shooter here


Wow! Such crisp and vibrant photos! Love it! Love the flamingos, but I think you might be a bit too close. Love the close-ups. I need your camera and skills! 

Here's my photos (too many, sorry! 

























Fall is my new fav season. The lights nf leaves!

























A res and yes.









Excuse dirty glass... 









Stan Lee!









Fat cat in Harlem









My reddest shrimp









This area of the tank gets perfect lighting.









Kind of interesting focused on the glass









Oh, all taken with iPhone 4S, un-edited. Suggestions for editing would be great!


----------



## orchidman

to make it easier for everyone, lets stick to only posting one or two pics at a time..

robotponys- your photos are pretty good! i liek the nature ones, especially the flower on the brown leaves, very striking. the fish photos could be a little clearer, but its hard to photograph them without proper equipment


and since this one never got critiqued either, ill just bump it and not add a new one


orchidman said:


> haha...
> 
> 
> DSC_0036.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## hgfx

orchidman said:


> to make it easier for everyone, lets stick to only posting one or two pics at a time..
> 
> robotponys- your photos are pretty good! i liek the nature ones, especially the flower on the brown leaves, very striking. the fish photos could be a little clearer, but its hard to photograph them without proper equipment
> 
> 
> and since this one never got critiqued either, ill just bump it and not add a new one


I really like this shot. The plant seems an abstract for something else: 1st look seems like a tree of ballet dancers....

Here's Hairy Larry a few years back:


----------



## Adri.

Gorgeous shot of the spider, very sharp. I just wish that I could see his eyes/face.

I always wanted to try the picture where everything is b/w except one point.









And here's another of the current foster dog.


----------



## kubalik

I always liked that B/W with one color , I think your photo is great , I would maybe use little more contrast between black and white , but I'm not sure.
The dogs eyes are very hypnotizing.

Here is couple of shots from a vacation in Dominican Rep.
Gone swimming :









they dont waste time nor resources over there , they were cutting those dry branches off the trees and another crew was using them already for roofing:


----------



## Nubster

Remember the topic of this thread is 'Critique the photo above you'. To post a photo you need to critique a photo. Try to be constructive, not just a "Nice shot". There's another thread for just posting pictures. Also, it does make it easier to post one shot at a time.


----------



## Nubster

kubalik said:


> I always liked that B/W with one color , I think your photo is great , I would maybe use little more contrast between black and white , but I'm not sure.
> The dogs eyes are very hypnotizing.
> 
> Here is couple of shots from a vacation in Dominican Rep.
> Gone swimming :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they dont waste time nor resources over there , they were cutting those dry branches off the trees and another crew was using them already for roofing:


On the first shot, it's not bad, the colors are pretty good but it's very busy with the palm trees. I get that the focus is the empty chairs, but I can't get my eyes to stay on that point.

Second shot, I like this one. The color is fantastic and subject is neat. I really like candid shots. It's pretty cool that the guy is building/repairing the roof with dried leaves.

Here is one of my selective color shots from a few years ago. Not staged, it was taken during a real working structure fire....(the grain is on purpose to give a news print feel)....


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nubster said:


> Here is one of my selective color shots from a few years ago. Not staged, it was taken during a real working structure fire....(the grain is on purpose to give a news print feel)....


I really like this, it's very interesting. The use of selective color in this case is a little unusual to me, I feel like it would have looked better in full color or a very low saturation on everything other than the fire. I like the grain, too, but maybe it could have been done a little less. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, though, so nice shot!

Here're my shots:


----------



## karatekid14

They are both nice but the second is fantastic. If you could lighten the bonsai just a tad and maybe add a thin vignette I think it would be perfect. The roots on it are amazing, you will need to post more pics when it has leaves.

Two I took last week, no photoshoping on these.


----------



## manik

^ Nice shots! I love how descriptive the spider is. Contrast, shadow... it really enhances the idea of "the widow". Second one.. while I love the depth of field.. reminds me of a dreamstate, I feel like I want to see the top of the leaves... or the leaves not being so flat I guess. But great on both! 

Here's what I got fur now. Some moss I found in Mexico. Wish I would have some on hand now. No editing done... just a light setting in the camera.


----------



## hgfx

^: cool moss, almost looks underwater, (is it?), but I would have cropped the left side, all the way to half the trunk. Sometimes less is more...

...and since a lot of us are posting about the nature around us, I'd post about us into nature...


----------



## manik

hgfx said:


> ^: cool moss, almost looks underwater, (is it?)



Not underwater... but nearly 100% humidity if that counts


----------



## Nubster

hgfx said:


> ^: cool moss, almost looks underwater, (is it?), but I would have cropped the left side, all the way to half the trunk. Sometimes less is more...
> 
> ...and since a lot of us are posting about the nature around us, I'd post about us into nature...


Subject matter is great but IMO something like this would do really well if the colors were a bit more saturated. Not over the top, but a little bit more, warmer. The colors of the metal and the rust look so awesome when they pop a little more. Otherwise, I like the shot.

Something like this...










Here's one I grabbed the other day...thought it was kinda cool...I messed with it a little in processing, I kinda like the effect. It might be a little over done and not everyone's taste, but sometimes I like to break away from the standard stuff....










Or....


----------



## Da Plant Man

While I love the shot in general, I am not loving the grain. While this may be the style you were looking for, perhaps editing it to have brighter colors?


----------



## tetra73

A Mamiya c330f with a Mamiya sekor 80mm f2.8 lens. This model was manufactured during the late 70s.











Shot from my other older medium format film body, Yashica Mat, which I sold it few days ago. Kodak portra v400 expired 1 year ago.


----------



## Nubster

tetra73 said:


> A Mamiya c330f with a Mamiya sekor 80mm f2.8 lens. This model was manufactured during the late 70s.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8468/8114664834_32e476b335_b.jpg
> 
> 
> Shot from my other older medium format film body, Yashica Mat, which I sold it few days ago. Kodak portra v400 expired 1 year ago.
> 
> [img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8094596014_4ba0542c98_b.jpg
> 
> 
> [img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8053/8094592843_e37dc6a5d1_b.jpg
> 
> 
> [img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8331/8094591233_6595a3ca62_b.jpg][/QUOTE]
> 
> Remember the topic of this thread is 'Critique the photo above you'. To post a photo you need to critique a photo. Try to be constructive, not just a "Nice shot". There's another thread for just posting pictures. Also, it does make it easier to post one shot at a time.


----------



## Da Plant Man

So...Don't everybody go skipping my picture. I wanna know what y'all think


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Da Plant Man said:


> So...Don't everybody go skipping my picture. I wanna know what y'all think


Personally I think the saturation is punched up way too much. So much so that it looks fake.

Nubster, the photo you punched up also has the same problem. Look at the type of day it is. The colors don't match the conditions. The original looks a lot better. IMEO


----------



## Da Plant Man

DSC_0111.jpg by DaPlantMan, on Flickr


Better?


----------



## tetra73

Da Plant Man said:


> While I love the shot in general, I am not loving the grain. While this may be the style you were looking for, perhaps editing it to have brighter colors?


Da Plant Man, try to correct the distortion through Photoshop. The vertical line on the building should be straight. Of course, this would crop the shot a bit but people like to see straight looking building if possible.


----------



## tetra73

I edited the shot a bit if you don't mind. I straightened the building. Lightening up your mid tone since the original shot looks a bit dark or underexposed.


----------



## tetra73

Da Plant Man said:


> DSC_0111.jpg by DaPlantMan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Better?



Negative. Too much like selective coloring...something most photographers would consider a fad. If the weather condition isn't good. you just have to accept it is what it is. Or don't shoot and put your camera away.


----------



## Amandas tank

Adri. said:


> Gorgeous shot of the spider, very sharp. I just wish that I could see his eyes/face.
> 
> I always wanted to try the picture where everything is b/w except one point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another of the current foster dog.


I love your picture of the dog. Being at ground level and shooting just over the tops of the grass really bring in the feeling of the dog and play. The dogs intense gaze towards the pink toy with the dark green of the grass just makes this photo pop IMO. I would love to paint something like this! Job well done! Your black and white pic with the red lips is pretty cool. I think the woman would really pop out if there was a touch more contrast between her and the background which would = Stunning 

My 3 pics were all taken with my cell phone and then tweaked online with Picasa Web Albums. I hope 3 isn't too many. It was hard to choose which pictures to share.

Here's a pic of our past Pit Bull Ozzy. I wanted a shot to show the details of his face and the kindness in his eyes.









The next pic is out youngest daughter. It is highly saturated pic. I was trying to achieve the feeling of the sweltering sun, the scratchy sand and the sunburned skin.









and here is our youngest son with his 2X Great Grandmother who is 102 in this picture. It was taken in a caffeteria with a lot of clutter. I tried to eliminate the background completely.


----------



## concepts88

Amandas tank said:


> The next pic is out youngest daughter. It is highly saturated pic. I was trying to achieve the feeling of the sweltering sun, the scratchy sand and the sunburned skin.


Some crisp shots, the above shot looks overexposed a bit. I am not sure if you did this in post processing. Also, it would have benefited if your subject was off center, following the 3rds rule.


----------



## etane

tetra73 said:


> I edited the shot a bit if you don't mind. I straightened the building. Lightening up your mid tone since the original shot looks a bit dark or underexposed.


This can become a photoshop meme. Here's my intepretation.










And, here's my submission.










Oh, and no complaints about Tetra's pics from me. It's crazy good.

(Crap someone submitted something above me while I was photoshopping... ahwellz.)


----------



## concepts88

Da Plant Man said:


> DSC_0111.jpg by DaPlantMan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Better?


This doesnt work because there are still too many colors after isolation.


----------



## Amandas tank

Sorry all. I completely got lost in all of the pages of pictures and critiques and didn't follow the directions when it was my turn! And I posted 3 pics instead of only ONE! :icon_redf Sorry! 

Tetra73, Your first picture is like the pics my Uncle takes. He is a photographer with older models of cameras. So, I found it quite interesting since I've never seen this done by anyone else besides him.I really like the angle you took picture #2. It makes me want to walk around the corner to see whats there. The 3rd picture is missing something. When I first saw it, my eyes automatically scanned the photo looking for something more, then realize it's the red leaf tree. I would say that the foreground should be shortened, eliminating the bottom section with the lighter colored grass which will bring the trees more into the line of view at first glance. The 4th shot is intriguing. I would like to be on a small paddle boat floating through the green. Of course, looks like boats aren't allowed on that water. Nice picture.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

etane, I really like the saturated darks in your pic - it brings a mysterious mood to the shot. However there is some kind of post just left of center that gets in my way, and the light shining through under the left door fights for being a focal point. I would have stepped closer to the doorway and framed it tighter, eliminating the distractions - other than those two small things, I think it's a great image! It makes me want to know more about the people in the room, like a story.

Just had to add my two cents on amandas tank pic of the child on the beach. I feel just the opposite of the critique; I grew up in a beach front home on Long Island Sound, and this image captures perfectly for me a nostalgic feeling of what the bright noon sun was like on the beach. I think the overexposure and the candy colors are what make this a very appealing image (and memory!) for me : ) Oh, I do agree about the need for the focal point to be off center though!

Here's my pic, it's of my 13 yr old cat, Zazu. I don't like the bit of amber color behind her head (it looks like a weird ear, in fact it's part of the cat tree behind her) but trying to blend it out just made it more obvious and distracting to me...


----------



## Nubster

Amandas tank said:


> Sorry all. I completely got lost in all of the pages of pictures and critiques and didn't follow the directions when it was my turn! And I posted 3 pics instead of only ONE! :icon_redf Sorry!


No biggie. The main idea is to critique the other photos. Even if sometimes you don't like to hear what's said, the feedback can be valuable in helping you make better pictures. I know for a fact, I certainly need all the help I can get...lol


----------



## Nubster

driftwoodhunter said:


> Here's my pic, it's of my 13 yr old cat, Zazu. I don't like the bit of amber color behind her head (it looks like a weird ear, in fact it's part of the cat tree behind her) but trying to blend it out just made it more obvious and distracting to me...


I like the profile shot and the fact that the cat isn't looking at the camera...just kinda doing her own thing. The eye is nice and in focus and there is decent separation in the fur around the focal point which seems to be hard to capture in black animals. 

Here is a cat submission of my own...


----------



## Amandas tank

Nubster said:


> I like the profile shot and the fact that the cat isn't looking at the camera...just kinda doing her own thing. The eye is nice and in focus and there is decent separation in the fur around the focal point which seems to be hard to capture in black animals.
> 
> Here is a cat submission of my own...


Beautiful. The texture and details of the fur is touchable. I like the little bit of pink that shows below the nose. Very nice photograph.

I love cats, and thought I'd jump in here and put a picture of one of my cats.


----------



## ZLogic

I love the gold frog above me. I've been reading about starting a habitat for some sort of dart or tree frog in my 40 hex that sprung a leak. The snake has a seriously smug look on his face. I bet he flexes in front of the mirror :-D


----------



## mechtec

I love cats, and thought I'd jump in here and put a picture of one of my cats.







[/QUOTE]

very good capture, crisp and sharp details, all you need now is a good background.


here's one i did awhile ago... really didn't like it much, but it's been growing on me.










gary


----------



## Amandas tank

Looks like we're at a stand still so I'm going to jump in again! I enjoy this thread and don't want it to end yet!
I thought the rose was a bit too dark the first time I saw the picture, but now looking at it again I love it. The picture being on the darker side allows the viewer to "see" the velvety texture of the petals. I think if the photo had been brighter it would have added a crispness to the rose taking away from the true feeling. Good shot!

Here's another picture from my cell phone. My 1 year old son smelling a flower.


----------



## Nubster

Amandas tank said:


> Looks like we're at a stand still so I'm going to jump in again! I enjoy this thread and don't want it to end yet!
> I thought the rose was a bit too dark the first time I saw the picture, but now looking at it again I love it. The picture being on the darker side allows the viewer to "see" the velvety texture of the petals. I think if the photo had been brighter it would have added a crispness to the rose taking away from the true feeling. Good shot!


This thread goes quite now and then but picks back up. It's a good thread I think and whoever started it is awesome for doing so....hahaha :wink::hihi::biggrin:

Seriously though, on the rose, yeah, it is kinda odd that at quick glance it's just kinda mah....but then it really kinda grows on you. It's almost Valentines Day card kinda stuff. I do like it, the darkness adds in this case more than detracts.


----------



## Nubster

Amandas tank said:


> Here's another picture from my cell phone. My 1 year old son smelling a flower.
> View attachment 56136


Really neat shot. Love the perspective and it came out looking pretty darn good for a cell phone shot. Any processing done to it? Only thing I would have liked to see is maybe his eye being in focus, but that's certainly not anything that ruins this shot. I like it alot.

Here's a shot a from walk about I did last week...


----------



## VicSkimmr

I hope y'all don't mind if I butt in even though I'm new 

I like the subject, it's interesting and has great detail. The shot looks in focus and the exposure is on point. The editing looks a little over baked to me though, is it an HDR? I wish there weren't so many distracting elements as well (the reflections).

I doubt anyone wants to see car pictures, so I'll go with one from our vacation this year:









I always second guess my editing so I'd love to here some criticism.


----------



## Amandas tank

Nubster said:


> Really neat shot. Love the perspective and it came out looking pretty darn good for a cell phone shot. Any processing done to it? Only thing I would have liked to see is maybe his eye being in focus, but that's certainly not anything that ruins this shot. I like it alot.
> 
> Here's a shot a from walk about I did last week...


Thank you. It is one of my favorites and is framed. I too wish the eye could have been in better focus, especially since the petals are visible in the eye. I edited it by cropping the picture just a tad to bring attention to the "sniffing" of the flower. The original had all the petals and a bunch of leaves that caught attention.
Your photo is interesting. I like that you took it from a slight angle instead of the usual straight on. It would be neat to see this same shot at night when the windows are not lit up by the sun (careful the flash doesn't light them up tho!) I have to look to see your locations now, as I'm curious where the Masonic Temple is.


----------



## Nubster

Thanks to both of you. To answer the question, it is not HDR but I did process it using a Topaz plugin through photoshop.

I'd love to get back there at night. Might try to do that soon, maybe once Christmas lights start going up so I can shoot some of those as well. The temple is located in Winchester, VA.


----------



## Da Plant Man

VicSkimmr said:


> I hope y'all don't mind if I butt in even though I'm new
> 
> I like the subject, it's interesting and has great detail. The shot looks in focus and the exposure is on point. The editing looks a little over baked to me though, is it an HDR? I wish there weren't so many distracting elements as well (the reflections).
> 
> I doubt anyone wants to see car pictures, so I'll go with one from our vacation this year:
> 
> I always second guess my editing so I'd love to here some criticism.


I absolutely love this shot. It could totally be framed and everything. The only difference I would do is perhaps tone down the sky once it reaches the inner 'third' of the photo to not be so white. And thats more personal preference more than anything. Excellent shot. 


Here is my entry. Found this lil' guy on a leaf at the St. Louis Botanical gardens while on a tour with a group of plant nerds with the AGA convention. 










-Caton


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Da Plant Man said:


> I absolutely love this shot. It could totally be framed and everything. The only difference I would do is perhaps tone down the sky once it reaches the inner 'third' of the photo to not be so white. And thats more personal preference more than anything. Excellent shot.
> 
> 
> Here is my entry. Found this lil' guy on a leaf at the St. Louis Botanical gardens while on a tour with a group of plant nerds with the AGA convention.
> 
> Pic
> 
> -Caton


Caton I've been noticing and keeping an eye on the pics you've been posting lately and studying your pictures from afar for a few months now. I just wanted to say you have "it". I don't say that often to people at all, in fact you're like the 3rd person I've ever said that to. By "it", I mean you have the innate talent to shoot professionally or very seriously as an amateur. Photography may not be your career goal, but I can tell you have "it". Even if you don't shoot in manual mode, you have the predisposition to be able to create interesting compositions. I can tell it wasn't by accident with any of your pictures. It doesn't matter what lens you used or the depth of field. It's there.

You still have much to learn and I encourage you to continue to develop your photography skills, but you have the underlying framework to become successful in photography. 

Anybody can learn the technical side of photography and create technically decent photos, but some people just cant and never will develop "it". Its subconscious, and I don't think it can be taught, you either have it or you don't.

You have it. Use it wisely, continue to grow.


You can all call me crazy, but I can tell...


----------



## amphirion

in reference to the photo above, sweet composition, and vibrant color capture. focus is awesome- right in the face. great perspective too.

mind if i join in the fray?










shot was taken during our day in the caves of the nuban mountain region in Sudan, this one is one of my favorites out of the whole trip.


----------



## Algae Beater

Da Plant Man said:


> I absolutely love this shot. It could totally be framed and everything. The only difference I would do is perhaps tone down the sky once it reaches the inner 'third' of the photo to not be so white. And thats more personal preference more than anything. Excellent shot.
> 
> 
> Here is my entry. Found this lil' guy on a leaf at the St. Louis Botanical gardens while on a tour with a group of plant nerds with the AGA convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Caton


wow they have Phelsuma madagarensis grandis running around freely?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Yep. I had to keep a few school kids there were from trying to catch it. Thanks for ID'ing it.


----------



## Da Plant Man

@ticklemyelmo


I am absolutely honored for such an experienced and well respected photographer to say such a thing. And I do plan to continue on with photography as a way to help pay for some things (as in, semi-pro). I am going to Israel for 8 weeks in two months and I hope to have saved enough to either get a D600 and if that doesn't work out, at least a better lens and speedlight. But at least I have a DSLR and a kit lens rather than a point n' shoot. Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

amphirion said:


> in reference to the photo above, sweet composition, and vibrant color capture. focus is awesome- right in the face. great perspective too.
> 
> mind if i join in the fray?
> 
> 
> shot was taken during our day in the caves of the nuban mountain region in Sudan, this one is one of my favorites out of the whole trip.


Not horrible, but its compositionally weak. It would have been better for the person on the right to be farther into the frame, or perhaps a slightly different angle and perhaps just a tad shallower depth of field to add a little bit of storytelling to the picture. 


Here's a self portrait I call: "As far back as I can remember, I always wanted to be a [photography] gangster." lol!


----------



## Da Plant Man

I really like this photo. Its dark and mysterious and gives the feel like something is going to jump into the frame and take you. Lighting is very creative and the watermark actually adds to the drama IMO. Well done, Sir.

This is another photo I took while in St. louis at the botanical gardens. Its missing something and I can't decide what. Help me out?


----------



## daitran89

one of my favorite engagement photo i took last winter! 

http://500px.com/photo/3546120

canon 5d mark ii w/ canon 35 1.4 L lense  f1.8 | iso 1250 | 1/80 sec


----------



## fplata

Da Plant Man said:


> This is another photo I took while in St. louis at the botanical gardens. Its missing something and I can't decide what. Help me out?


Great depth of field, and feel of motion, I love it and will love to see it in B&W. (it might look good in B&W heavy on the red filter) I do not think is missing anything at all


----------



## Da Plant Man

daitran89 said:


> one of my favorite engagement photo i took last winter!
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/3546120
> 
> canon 5d mark ii w/ canon 35 1.4 L lense  f1.8 | iso 1250 | 1/80 sec


Just as a reminder, in order to post a photo you have to critique somebody else's.


----------



## Da Plant Man

daitran89 said:


> one of my favorite engagement photo i took last winter!
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/3546120
> 
> canon 5d mark ii w/ canon 35 1.4 L lense  f1.8 | iso 1250 | 1/80 sec


Pretty good. Although not as sharp as I would like. I would have gone with a deeper depth of field. While the angle is very creative, I would have gone a little bit more head on by a few degrees. Love how you kept some color in the hat.


(just a quick link to my previous photo in B&W) http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8177038132_bc890860c7_k.jpg



And now the real photo: 









Photo was taken at St. Louis zoo.


----------



## tetra73

Shots from 2 weeks ago. Mamiya c330. Fuji Reala 100 120 color film































Who should I critique??? Maybe Vicskimmr shot since I like it. However, the glare from the sun is just a bit too much. High lights are blown out without any details. Maybe crop out the glare and the sun??? Or should have taken 2 or more exposures. One for the sky and the other for the ground. Then, you merged both shots together.


----------



## [email protected]

Three Great photos Tetra. The 1st one looks slightly over exposed IMO. 



Here is a pic of the eclipse that happened yesterday, the moon going in front of the sun. Pic hasn't been edited.


----------



## Adri.

This thread seems to have died!

The picture seems to be a bit..boring. If it was mayble a closer crop, it might be more appealing to me.

Here's my Nelly today, up in the mountains.


----------



## DannyDapper

Aww Nelly looks great! Nice rim light and focus and very interesting bokeh 

I just shot a wedding so let me throw one of those =p


----------



## marioman72

very nice pic super sharp!

messing around with my new 50mm 1.8 the other night


_DSC5659 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC5645 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## plamski

DannyDapper said:


> Aww Nelly looks great! Nice rim light and focus and very interesting bokeh
> 
> I just shot a wedding so let me throw one of those =p


Nice lighting. Only girl's hair is cut a little bit.


----------



## plamski

marioman72 said:


> very nice pic super sharp!
> 
> messing around with my new 50mm 1.8 the other night
> 
> 
> _DSC5659 by marioman72, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC5645 by marioman72, on Flickr


 Is it Nikon 50/1.8?
Sometime I like it better than 50mm/1.4.Crystal sharp.


----------



## plamski

*A n g u u u u u u u u u u s*

Here are 2 shots from AC/DC consert in Miami.Great moment.


----------



## shinycard255

Plamski...

The first shot doesn't really peak my interest. I like his silhouette against the big screen though... composition feels off. I really like the 2nd shot though. That really caught my interest. I like the lighting on him a lot. Did you blur out the bottom of his "stage" he was up on? That drew in my eye for some reason



So I got bored tonight and decided to do a new self-portrait for facebook/linkedin/my photography website. Using 1 light with an umbrella and a fill card on the left side of my face. Minor retouching to eyes and face (maybe 10 minutes tops spent retouching).


----------



## marioman72

plamski said:


> Is it Nikon 50/1.8?
> Sometime I like it better than 50mm/1.4.Crystal sharp.


yes sir, i got it over the 1.4, i personally like it better love this lens


----------



## plamski

I blur it a little bit because there are too many metal rails under. Probably not the best post processing but we are learning.


----------



## plamski

shinycard255

Portraits are very hard objects for me and I have to read a lot of books to understand basics but isn't a light too much?


----------



## TickleMyElmo

shinycard255 said:


> So I got bored tonight and decided to do a new self-portrait for facebook/linkedin/my photography website. Using 1 light with an umbrella and a fill card on the left side of my face. Minor retouching to eyes and face (maybe 10 minutes tops spent retouching).


Not bad at all! My only critique is the lower left corner is a little dark as a result of only using 1 light....use two! :icon_lol:


...I'll continue on with the self portrait theme


----------



## shinycard255

TickleMyElmo said:


> Not bad at all! My only critique is the lower left corner is a little dark as a result of only using 1 light....use two! :icon_lol:


This, I know, but am limited on space in my house and didn't feel like busting out a 2nd light. Plus, since the 2nd light would be a fill anyway, I'd still probably get the gradient going against the wall anyway unless I came 6-10' away and used 2 lights to light the wall evenly...

Also, neat looking self portrait!


----------



## plamski

*Some more*

here are some more.
1.Florida sky
2.Before thunderstorm
3.The old tree
4.Popkorn


----------



## mechtec

love the Fla sky, almost looks like...looking through water
not fond of the tree colors
popcorn made me want to go pop some! 

Here's one i took at a camp grounds some time ago










gary


----------



## orchidman

nice photo technically, although i find the subject matter to be a little boring. maybe paly with the angles some next time


DSC_0052.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


----------



## Amandas tank

I don't have a pic to add right now, but I just had to jump in on Gary's photo because I really dig it! 

Wow I don't find the subject matter boring at all. I love it! This would look fabulous in a forest themed bathroom on the wall or in a den or library of some sort. The old grey stump looks like a beaver had knawed on that...and those red maple leaves climbing into the pic from the left give a nice pop of color. Great picture IMO. I would enjoy making a pastel painting of this. Lovely


----------



## tetra73

For Mechtec, yeah, the subject is OK. Is like nothing is going there.


Some BW shots taken with Kodak tmax 400 120 and developed and scanned them myself.  

Mamiya c330f. 































These are taken with Fuji Reala 100 120. 

"Coney Island After Sandy."


----------



## tetra73

orchidman said:


> nice photo technically, although i find the subject matter to be a little boring. maybe paly with the angles some next time
> 
> 
> DSC_0052.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr



I thought your shot is interesting. It reminds me of a painting with a white background. Something is not even about this shot. The green leaves there....too much of them to the left and leaving out some empty space by the right. Maybe if you can have the other 2 orchids facing the camera as well???


----------



## Adri.

Kay guys, lets remember to not post a hundred pictures at once...one or two at a time.

I like your last picture, but I would maybe crop out a bit of the sky and darken it just a little to put emphasis on the clouds. I also think it might have been a bit better if you had used the rule of thirds for the land/sky on that one.

Here is one, I was experimenting a bit with breaking the rules of exposure.










And one of my foster dog.










I put up the 500px version so that you can see the whole picture without having to scroll the page...If you care about seeing it larger, just go here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/adripendletonphotography/8233927308/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## tetra73

Adri. said:


> Kay guys, lets remember to not post a hundred pictures at once...one or two at a time.
> 
> I like your last picture, but I would maybe crop out a bit of the sky and darken it just a little to put emphasis on the clouds. I also think it might have been a bit better if you had used the rule of thirds for the land/sky on that one.
> 
> Here is one, I was experimenting a bit with breaking the rules of exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my foster dog.
> 
> 
> 
> I put up the 500px version so that you can see the whole picture without having to scroll the page...If you care about seeing it larger, just go here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/adripendletonphotography/8233927308/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Your highlight on her face is blown out. Try to reduce the contrast. I am not sure if you can even retrieve highlight. 

I try to minimize my post processing as much as possible because these are films. No excessive cropping. No crazy contrast or effects unless the film actually captures them.


----------



## Adri.

tetra73 said:


> Your highlight on her face is blown out. Try to reduce the contrast. I am not sure if you can even retrieve highlight.
> 
> I try to minimize my post processing as much as possible because these are films. No excessive cropping. No crazy contrast or effects unless the film actually captures them.


That was done on purpose..with the camera, not an editing program.


----------



## secuono

No new pics for me. =p
So I'll add my own and mention the obvious oppsies.
Clean the glass [both sides] before taking photos, duh! That's what is causing that weird white wash on the body of the angel...


----------



## tetra73

Adri. said:


> That was done on purpose..with the camera, not an editing program.



Hehehe....I hope so because with a white cup and the sun shinning at her face on her left...that's usually ending up with a blown out highlight. Really, there's no way around it unless you can underexpose her right side of her face while preventing her left side highlight from clipping....


----------



## Turtledance

secuono said:


> No new pics for me. =p
> So I'll add my own and mention the obvious oppsies.
> Clean the glass [both sides] before taking photos, duh! That's what is causing that weird white wash on the body of the angel...


Beautiful Angel speciman you have there!!

I feel that the fish needs to somehow be sharper as it seems to sort of "melt" into the background (Im sorry, I havent had any coffee yet so cant think of a better word). The fish has lovely colours but I feel they too get a bit lost because of the similar coloured plants. I'm not that experienced with editing so I'm not sure of what processes you would have to employ to fix it. Hopefully someone far more skilled than me can give you some imput


----------



## Turtledance

Here is a photo I took earlier in the week. I volunteer at a turtle hospital/rehab center. This is one of the healthier ones...he should be released very soon


----------



## bbrackeen

Some pics with a new lens (Nikon 1 Nikkor 18.5mm f/1.8, 50mm equivalent in 35mm speak)


Silver Pearl by bbrackeen, on Flickr

and playing around with a close-up filter on same lens.


20121208-DSC_1129.jpg by bbrackeen, on Flickr


----------



## amphirion

@brackeen: i like the ideas behind each of the photos. the first photo seems to be a little bit overexposed and the subject (bubble) is not in focus. the second photo also seems a little off focus--the focus point seems to be located below left of the bug rather than being on the bug itself.

keep experimenting with the lens. would be cool to see the progress as you master using it. 

here's my contribution...feel free to rip it apart.


----------



## orchidman

amphirion said:


> here's my contribution...feel free to rip it apart.


great subject! usually i dont like the border like you have, but for this photo it works! i will say that the focus seems to be more on the roundest part of the flower, id like to see the whole flower in focus. i would also have the flower more on the right hand of the frame, so that there is some more space sepals (especially that dorsal sepal). it feels constricted the way it is..

is that a Masdevallia? which species?

here is one..critique away..im posting two, which do you prefer, with or without the leaf?


DSC_0048.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


DSC_0050.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


----------



## amphirion

thanks. it's masdevalia nidifica...

personally, i like the leaf in the photo, though the hard water stain is a slight distraction. i hear using a solution of 50% fat free milk, and 50% water can buff those leaves to a shine. 

the 2nd photo is slightly different as well, if it were moved to the right a little more, you would have balanced out that "awkward" negative space. if you square cropped it, it would make a nice instagram photo.  

which orchid is that btw?


----------



## orchidman

amphirion said:


> thanks. it's masdevalia nidifica...
> 
> personally, i like the leaf in the photo, though the hard water stain is a slight distraction. i hear using a solution of 50% fat free milk, and 50% water can buff those leaves to a shine.
> 
> the 2nd photo is slightly different as well, if it were moved to the right a little more, you would have balanced out that "awkward" negative space. if you square cropped it, it would make a nice instagram photo.
> 
> which orchid is that btw?


very nice!!

thats what i was thinking. not sure if i like it without or not. but it is almost too much negative space without the leaf, but when i was editing it, any closer cropped on the left side didnt look right, it looked unbalanced. 

it is encyclia vitellina


here is another photo (since we are supposed to keep adding them each post) 

its a noid phal, the photo is a little awkward to look at. but it makes it hard to look away


DSC_0003.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

All i can say is.. Perfect Photo!roud:



Yesterdays Sun Set. (HDR)









Non-HDR


----------



## sumer

Horizon should have been a bit down in the frame. Else, the colors are awesome.

Here's a Dawn I captured in India-


----------



## @[email protected]

no complaints about the picture, it looks awesome.
the only thing i can say is that the sky looks a little pixilated (almost invisible) but thats likely from saving the image in a size that fits for internet upload.

my 'ember' leopard gecko:


----------



## sumer

Aww...Your Gecko looks so cute. Awesome.
Its just that the DOF is too shallow. But again, it maybe the side effect of macro. If the BG would've been darker, the yellow color of your cute gecko would have came up more 'brightly'. I'd love to know more about your gecko. Any links !!

Here's the proof of my closest encounter with a lioness. Lens is 18-55. I can never ever forget that moment. Place was Banergatta National Park, India. (Full Image view recommended and sorry for the watermark)-


----------



## plamski

@[email protected] said:


> no complaints about the picture, it looks awesome.
> the only thing i can say is that the sky looks a little pixilated (almost invisible) but thats likely from saving the image in a size that fits for internet upload.
> 
> my 'ember' leopard gecko:


 -1.3-2 EV in this shot will darken the colors and contrast whole photo.


----------



## plamski

Sumer, nice shot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plamski

Some macros.


----------



## sumer

Plamski- WOW. A big WOW. 
What chameleon is that in the second pic ?
And the bigger one is looking so awesome. Are they your pet ?


----------



## plamski

They are my wife nephew pets. On picture 2 is an adult chameleon - don’t know the name.
I only know that it is the smallest on in the world. He was able to breed both of them.


----------



## sumer

To keep the thread going, here's my next one-
*"King of Camouflage"* || Indian Scops Owl (Full View recommended).


----------



## orchidman

That's really cool! the only thing I would say is that there seems to be a lot of negative space on the left. I would crop it in on both sides. From the left all the way in so that stick isn't included. And from the right just a tiny bit.....And my 10 year old brother just came in, and said "WOAHHH that's so cool! Except I don't like the white part" guess he agrees with me, haha!


DSC_0164.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


----------



## sumer

That's a cool orchid. 
How did you burst the flash ? 

Thanks for the critique 
I didnt crop because the bigger frame was showing how well it was camouflaged in it's surroundings. Anyways, here's another one-









And here's an orchid for you from India. It was growing on a tree at "Western Ghats" in Southern India. Humidity was around 60%-


----------



## orchidman

Thanks! What do you mean by how did I burst the flash? Like how was my lighting set up? 

I used an Sb-600 mounted directly on the camera on TTL mode, set at +3.0. I bounced the flash off the ceiling and the wall behind me. 

I really like that second owl a lot too! I would up the exposure a tiny bit though....Cool orchid! 


DSC_0170.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


----------



## RobMc

I really like how much the orchid stands out against the black background, and the fill flash gives it a soft touch.

Moss - PowerShot SD790 IS


----------



## sumer

Yeah I meant the same. Thanks for the info.

Here's a photo I took a long back when I used to play with those macro rings-
***** me I'm Famous ; <Stigma of Lilium Sp. waiting to receive pollens> -*


----------



## sumer

Moss is looking very healthy. Cool capture.


----------



## ony

Nice sharp picture but looks a bit rude tbh


----------



## crf529

Nice sharp shot. But I think it's underexposed and could either be cropped tighter on the water, or given more headroom over the top drop.


4552 by crf529, on Flickr


----------



## sumer

Lion's expressions are like someone hit on her girlfriend  LOL Beautiful photo.

Here's an asian spotted deer. "The Bigger the antlers, the better the girlfriend "-









cheers !


----------



## Scars

Loving the color and how well the focus and dof is used. I think maybe crop it just a hair differently, but I still really enjoyed the shot. 

Canon 350D, Sigma 105mm Macro EX DG, f11, ISO 100, 1/200sec


----------



## plamski

Nice shot. What was the distance from lens to the fish?
I have sigma 150mm and the focus is not consistent unfortunately.


----------



## Scars

Thanks, That shot was maybe 2-3 feet away. Put the flash up on top of the tank and set the aperture down a few steps to darken up the area outside the flash and give the flashed area more depth of field. Im still dialing in my lighting setup, but I like how its working so far.


----------



## RD3557

*Stl*

2 year old shot I took at dusk w/ my old D3000.


----------



## plamski

"Dream in blue" :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Some ND filters and EV +1.5 will do the magic.


----------



## sumer

Scars- One of the most venomous creature on this earth is looking so so cute. 
RD 3557 Cool Blue shot 

Here's a pic from my recent prroject-

makersLED kit. "Absolutely wife/ girlfriend approved"


----------



## tetra73

sumer said:


> Lion's expressions are like someone hit on her girlfriend  LOL Beautiful photo.
> 
> Here's an asian spotted deer. "The Bigger the antlers, the better the girlfriend "-
> 
> 
> cheers !



The photo is soft. Maybe you didn't nail the focus. Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is one. Everybody seems to love this shot. Yes, it was shot with a medium format film body with BW film, Kodak tmax 400. And developed the film myself and scanned.


----------



## plamski

Nice classic B&W art!


----------



## tetra73

plamski said:


> Nice classic B&W art!



Thanks.  I am addicted to film right now.  Here is my Flickr account:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vracing/


----------



## 8foot6inchRod

RD3557 said:


> 2 year old shot I took at dusk w/ my old D3000.


I just gotta give you props on this shot for being brave enough to shoot from East St. Louis!


----------



## plamski

*B&w*

OK,Let it be B&W


----------



## OVT

Sorry, I butted in out of order.


----------



## waterwookiee

*Something from underwater*

Love the black and white. I've started to dabble with it for marine photography but you've really exemplified it with the hands and baby foot. Texture is perfect!


----------



## Mojo31

8foot6inchRod said:


> I just gotta give you props on this shot for being brave enough to shoot from East St. Louis!


Don't you know that!


----------



## Mojo31

waterwookiee said:


> Love the black and white. I've started to dabble with it for marine photography but you've really exemplified it with the hands and baby foot. Texture is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 71433


Interesting image, but I'm not sure what my eye should be drawn to. The exposure and processing are good.


----------



## swissian

Mojo31 said:


>


I think that if you took this at a less steep angle it would have a better feel. I also think that it seems a bit cloudy and makes things seem too hazy. I love all of the people you managed to capture! So many nice colors!


----------



## orchidman

Cute cat! The focus is a tad off though. the lighting is good, maybe next time play with the angle a little to add more interest.

Here is a photo of my ne lens! Shot with a 50mm at f1.8 with a speedlight


DSC_0014.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0009.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## plamski

70-200 VRII?.Congrats.


----------



## orchidman

plamski said:


> 70-200 VRII?.Congrats.


VR 70-200mm f/2.8G IF-ED.. Not the VRII it's the older model.


----------



## ayy lmao

swissian said:


> I think that if you took this at a less steep angle it would have a better feel. I also think that it seems a bit cloudy and makes things seem too hazy. I love all of the people you managed to capture! So many nice colors!


those are really nice eyes can i be friends with this cat?


----------



## Nubster

Nice looking Betta. It's a bit soft and being in a bare tank makes it a little uninteresting honestly.

Here's a shot of my new dog...


----------



## plamski

Nice dog.It's hard to get right dark color isn't it?

Here is my betta.


----------



## houseofcards

Very nice Betta shots, especially the close-up one 


Here's one from my backyard last summer.


----------



## sumer

A bit softer light on the bee would have made it a perfect shot. But anyways it's awesome 

I saw someone posting a betta shot in earlier posts and i remembered the good old days when I was doing my undergrad and had a plenty of time to breed and raise bettas. I used to have like 6-7 spawns going on simultaneously. Good old days. Well.. here's a picture of my HM male getting angry at me when he was busy with her gf making love and I tried to catch them in action. The tank was dark but as he moved towards me in anger his face came in a beam of light and I fired the shutter. And this is how I got this shot


----------



## Snowflake311

sumer said:


> A bit softer light on the bee would have made it a perfect shot. But anyways it's awesome
> 
> I saw someone posting a betta shot in earlier posts and i remembered the good old days when I was doing my undergrad and had a plenty of time to breed and raise bettas. I used to have like 6-7 spawns going on simultaneously. Good old days. Well.. here's a picture of my HM male getting angry at me when he was busy with her gf making love and I tried to catch them in action. The tank was dark but as he moved towards me in anger his face came in a beam of light and I fired the shutter. And this is how I got this shot


I love this photo but it looks a bit out of focus. I love the black background and just seeing the face. It's a great shot. wish it was more in focus. The color is great the contrast and light is all good. 

Here is my photo. 

indyeye by snowflake311, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster

I like the perspective and the shot is nice and sharp.

I'll throw a dog shot up too...this is from my new camera which I'm still trying to get the hang of....


----------



## orchidman

Nice lighting perfect focus, great job! That blue tag is distracting though! And my eyes are drawn to the brightness of the area to the left of the dog's head.

Took these in the studio this past fall.


DSC_0175-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0229-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## polukoff

Some of the fish I breed, any ideas on how to improve my macro skill with Cannon Power Shot G12?


----------



## plamski

They are almost perfect.
More light -2 source stick to the glass to prevent reflection. Speed 1/250.EV-1-2-to give more dramatic colors. PhotoShop. Glass aquarium. Practice with settings.


----------



## houseofcards

Please delete, double post


----------



## houseofcards

You should be critiquing the photo above you ^^^^^^^ as is the idea behind this thread. 



polukoff said:


> Some of the fish I breed, any ideas on how to improve my macro skill with Cannon Power Shot G12?


Your betta shots are framed nicely, but they look a little soft and the backgrounds are too bright and they take away from the fish.


----------



## polukoff

houseofcards said:


> You should be critiquing the photo above you ^^^^^^^ as is the idea behind this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Your betta shots are framed nicely, but they look a little soft and the backgrounds are too bright and they take away from the fish.


Sorry I cannot critique, I would make myself look like the noob I am. This monkey just presses the button all fancy.:icon_smil

Love the dark contrasting background, very colorful fish!


----------



## Adri.

houseofcards said:


> You should be critiquing the photo above you ^^^^^^^ as is the idea behind this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Your betta shots are framed nicely, but they look a little soft and the backgrounds are too bright and they take away from the fish.


I like the picture but it seems a bit out of focus, and too dark.

Here's a Golden Eagle...


----------



## Nubster

I like the bokeh on this one. Is it a crop? I wish the eye was sharp but otherwise, nice shot.

Here's a grab I made tonight at a local cafe...guy in the pic is a friend and owner of the cafe...I was playing with a new legacy lens I got today...


----------



## stevenjohn21

Taken maybe a few steps to the left (at an angle) or elevated may have been a better shot.

Taken a while ago of my rescued Red devil


----------



## Adri.

stevenjohn21 said:


> Taken maybe a few steps to the left (at an angle) or elevated may have been a better shot.
> 
> Taken a while ago of my rescued Red devil


I like the lighting, however he seems pretty out of focus.

My girl Nelly <3


----------



## norg

Adri. said:


> I like the lighting, however he seems pretty out of focus.
> 
> My girl Nelly <3


I really like the expression of the dogs face. Captured very well, pretty much as if you werent even there. My dogs act confused by my cameras so Im not as lucky as you when it comes to shooting a canine subject. The lighting is very nice as well. Overall a great shot.


----------



## norg

Nubster said:


> Kinda the effect I was going for. I didn't want a tack sharp shot because I knew I was going to process it in BW and leave some noise in the final pic.


I personally think it works for this shot with the depth of field being so narrow and the background so dark. Nice fish man!


----------



## houseofcards

That's a nice capture of the flame. Reminds me of a subliminal ad where your mind can see different things. 

Here's a pic I took at a small beach near my house last summer. Kinda has a comical twist to it.


----------



## Nubster

I like the twist. The shot is well composed and exposure is good. Nice shot.

Here's one I grabbed last night with my EVIL little camera and new lens that came in the mail yesterday...shot with a Sony NEX-6 and a Oly PEN-F 38mm f/1.8....


----------



## orchidman

Looks dramatic and daunting! I would have liked to see the statue be the main focus for the lighting though.

These never got a critique, so I'll repost..

Took these in the studio this past fall.


DSC_0175-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0229-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'll try my best, people photography isn't my thing 
The B&W adds an interesting view for the top image, yet for the bottom image, it feels like a mystery....

This is my ever dramatic Super Pug


----------



## Nubster

Cool pup. It's hard to tell if the focus is good because his/her eyes are closed, but to me it looks good. Only complaint would be composition...the dog's head is really lost in the trunk of that tree.

I've started really trying to learn how to process stuff in B&W and with mixed results. If someone can give a good critique of this, what's good, what's bad, how to fix it...I'd greatly appreciate it. The shot was RAW and processed in LR4 incase you want to know...also, the sky in the corner is black because this was a night shot, pretty much dark so it was a longish exposure. I may go back and do a daytime shot soon so I can get some clouds in the shot.


----------



## houseofcards

I'm certainly not an expert, but I like the building in B/W. Really contrasts well between brick and mortar and the detail in the window shade. I know you gave it a certain prospective, but the angle of the building noticeable more where the a/c unit meets the side of the pic seems a little odd, but again I'm not an expert. 

This is Hogwarts Castle in Universal.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh that is so cool. Is that the one in Orlando? My husband sold and mixed some of the paint used there.

Anywho, I love the use of Sabic setting. It makes the picture appear antique and more medieval like. The sky being straight white is so striking against everything. If you didn't say it was from Universal and for the lighting fixture, I would of thought it was a real castle somewhere.

This is one of the older photographs I took from a dog park visit on my deviantART account.


----------



## Adri.

FishyFishy89 said:


> Oh that is so cool. Is that the one in Orlando? My husband sold and mixed some of the paint used there.
> 
> Anywho, I love the use of Sabic setting. It makes the picture appear antique and more medieval like. The sky being straight white is so striking against everything. If you didn't say it was from Universal and for the lighting fixture, I would of thought it was a real castle somewhere.
> 
> This is one of the older photographs I took from a dog park visit on my deviantART account.


I would like this a lot more if the dogs were facing the camera..

A Lorikeet at the Turtle Bay Bird Sanctuary...


----------



## houseofcards

FishyFishy89 said:


> Oh that is so cool. Is that the one in Orlando? My husband sold and mixed some of the paint used there.


Thanks much, forgot about the lighting fixture. And yes it's the one in Orlando.


Beautiful bird. Probably a nicer shot if the person wasn't in the background and the bird wasn't cut off.

Shot taking at the St. Louis Zoo.


----------



## amphirion

it's a decent shot. my personal preference, but the chimp is a bit too centered. if it was moved slightly more over to the right, it would balance the image out. the lighting is also a bit harsh--contrast and brightness really stand out in this photo... guessing the sky was overcast?


----------



## Adri.

Really nice picture, not even sure what to say... I think I might like it better without the brown thing in the background. But either way, good picture. 

An attempt at a self-portrait...


----------



## sumer

Wow.. That's a cool self portrait. Light falling on your hair gave it a magical touch. Pose is nice and the "Ranch" background is also awesome. Harsh sunlight is tough to conquer. But yeah, overall, an awesome shot.

Here are some photos from my visit to Butterfly Pavillion-


----------



## plamski

Nice butterfly!!!. I love them early morning when leaves are still wed and sunlight comes from small angle.

Here is test shot with D7000 and 105 macro lens.


----------



## Nubster

Focus is good, nice and sharp. Seems a little over saturated, on my screen at least.

This is a quick shot I took the other day when I got a new lens in the mail. I was just testing it out to see if it was a sharp as people say...I'm happy with it, especially considering it was MF and the first try with it.


----------



## ADJAquariums

Must say that is a nice photo! i'm not much for photography so i might not be the best critic but i like it a lot.

Heres a photo i took of my dog, she's currently my avatar picture, i think it came out nicely.


----------



## houseofcards

That's a cute dog pic, show's a lot of expression. Not bad if that was taken with a GoPro.

This is just a pic I took from my hotel room in Binghamton, NY:


----------



## sumer

Nice colors  I think the bushes are intentionally added in the frame. Bushes are more illuminated than the building though. Overall a good shot 

Here's a shot of a Squirrel. Pretty warm colors but I still like it -


----------



## FishyFishy89

That is a very cute squirrel. But where's his tail?! LOL I think the blue sky compliments the squirrel's coloring well.

I've been playing around with my new FujiFilm S4200


----------



## ADJAquariums

houseofcards said:


> That's a cute dog pic, show's a lot of expression. Not bad if that was taken with a GoPro.
> 
> This is just a pic I took from my hotel room in Binghamton, NY:


 Nice picture, know it's not technically above me and I don't have another picture but that picture was with a Nikon, the name escapes me at the moment... Lost in luggage coming back from break, it was a good camera, as for the gopro that's also gone now, lost skiing, I've driven past this spot nearly a thousand times to and from tournaments, great setting. The one tree right in the front i think takes away from the church in the back, only thing I don't like about it


----------



## Adri.

FishyFishy89 said:


> That is a very cute squirrel. But where's his tail?! LOL I think the blue sky compliments the squirrel's coloring well.
> 
> I've been playing around with my new FujiFilm S4200


Cute dog, but it seems a little out of focus to me.

A picture from an impromptu photoshoot with my brother today, at the lake.


----------



## houseofcards

That's a nice capture. Looks like good lighting and focus.



ADJAquariums said:


> ...I've driven past this spot nearly a thousand times to and from tournaments, great setting. *The one tree right in the front i think takes away from the church in the back,* only thing I don't like about it


Thanks, I tried to get them to cut down the tree before I took the picture, but they said no. The shot was taken from the top floor of a nearby hotel. 

Here's a portrait shot I took. Good subject, very cooperative and always has a smile.


----------



## Adri.

Adorable, I love it. The spot of dirt on the right side of him is bothering me, though. 

Here is my friend who is a fluent signer. This is "I love you" in ASL.


----------



## [email protected]

There is nothing that i can say is bad about this photo. :thumbsup:

Here is mine of the moon from last month.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR

[email protected] said:


> Here is mine of the moon from last month.


I see nothing wrong with this photo. 

All of the following were taken with an Olympus SP-565UZ.

Here are a couple of mine from a wedding I attended. I was NOT the official photographer, just a guest with a camera.









This is the bride's father with the bride's niece










This was taken at Yellowstone and is unedited


----------



## houseofcards

Those are all composed very nicely. I think I like #2 (with the baby) the best. #3 and #4 could use some more contrast.

This was taken with my Canon 60mm macro:










P.S. I am now a Planted Tank Guru so be nice, LOL.


----------



## hgfx

^^^ Also like #2 the best.



houseofcards said:


> Those are all composed very nicely. I think I like #2 (with the baby) the best. #3 and #4 could use some more contrast.
> 
> This was taken with my Canon 60mm macro:
> 
> P.S. I am now a Planted Tank Guru so be nice, LOL.


Specially like the water droplets on the leaf.

Architecture:


----------



## TheRiverRat

I really like the picture of the building, does it actually curve in like that or is that an effect from the picture? I am a photo n00b so maybe it could be a little shraper around top/ try to cut out some of the sunlight. 

I just have a point and shoot and my photos are from facebook so not the highest res., looking at getting a Nex 6 because I like taking pics so much. Here are a few from a summer or two ago.


----------



## Adri.

The second two look like they could be a bit sharper.
The first one is interesting, I like it, but I'd try using the rule of thirds with that one.

At the lake...


----------



## Hayden

I love B&W's. Especially the shrapness and high contrast in this one. I am reticent in critiquing the underexposure of her face, because it may just be a stylistic preference, however, since it seems to be the main subject, it probably would have been best to leave the detail.
Otherwise a very well composed shot! Very clean.

Here's one of mine, still brand new to digital.
Canon 60D+Sigma 17-70
ISO 1000
30 sec Exposure
f/11ish


----------



## sumer

Nightscapes especially stars really fascinate me. I wanna capture "Aurora" once. Cool picture BTW. Try to make your frame without the electric wires. They distract. 

Here's a startrail I took last year. There was a road and I didnt notice when I set my camera but them some cars passed through the road and so you can see the burning horizon. Over a period of 2 hours I took around 90-100 shots of 6-10 seconds and then stacked them. It was a no moon night.


----------



## houseofcards

That's a nice startrail shot. I like the gradient in the sky from purple to dark blue. Keeping with the space theme, here's a morning moon shot I took not to long ago.


----------



## Nubster

Nice shot. I've tried a bunch of times to get moon shots but can't get them to turn out. This one has some nice detail and well exposed.

Here's a shot I grabbed of my son today while testing the DOF of a f/1.4 lens I have for my NEX...not bad for 30+ year old manual focus lens...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nubster, nice soft depth of field with that shot. Personally I feel that a mostly-desaturated color photo would have been more fitting, but I do think that the B&W does make the eyes stand out. 

Here's a nice shot from yesterday in my neighbors' backyard. I'm taking care of their dog for a few days and they have quite a few bird feeders in their yard; this cardinal was about 20" away in a tree from where I was lying on the ground.










Taken with: Nikon D7000, 55-300mm Nikkor VRII


----------



## houseofcards

That's a nice capture. I think the reds could be more saturated, but nice shot and framing.

This is really a very small insignificant flower from a border plant in my backyard shot with a 60mm macro.


----------



## caliherp

Wow what a great shot. Macro shots can make almost anything look good. The colors are great the celerity it superb. The only thing that's keeping me from saying that's a perfect shot is my eye is drawn towards the left side of the picture. Other then that great shot. 

Here's a picture of one of my bromeliads I took the other day. It's shot with a crappy cannon powershot.


----------



## alexopolus

I like that photo! The light reflecting on the water inside the flower is very neat! 
About the crappy camera, not everyone can afford a nice one, but you can do a lot with it!

Here is mine reverse lens macro (can't afford a macro lens even if I could $1,000.00 for a lens hurts)
Canon t1
55mm reversed lens
F13
1/20




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alexopolus

And this one is a little trick that I was experimenting with my shutter tonight with a flash light. 

T1 
55mm lens
F4
10"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sumer

Haha.. Playing with shutter is always fun. Could you write your name pproperly ?? I could never 
Here's one I too back in 2010 when I used to play with long exposures.-


----------



## Nubster

alexopolus said:


> (can't afford a macro lens even if I could $1,000.00 for a lens hurts)


Huh? You can grab a really nice macro for $300 or less used.


----------



## alexopolus

Nubster said:


> Huh? You can grab a really nice macro for $300 or less used.


I have tried, and no luck so far! There always go a lot more expensive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## plamski

Nikon 40mm macro is $280 New.


----------



## Nubster

The Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro Autofocus Lens for Canon is $450 new, and go for about $300 used and it's an excellent lens.


----------



## houseofcards

He can even get the Canon 60mm for around $350.


----------



## alexopolus

Ok, I have been looking and tamron has a lot of 60mm and 90mm lens going for $350 and $400. How good are the macro shots (if anyone can share a photo)? I'm just a bit nervous of spending the money and not getting what I'm expecting.


----------



## houseofcards

I never had the Tamron but the Canon 60mm is excellent.


----------



## Nubster

Tamron 90mm Macro...


----------



## Nubster

Tamron 90mm Macro...


----------



## Adri.

Beautiful pictures. Only thing I can say is on the 3rd one, I would have used a faster shutter speed.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Looks good, but she is super white. Perhaps you could have used a warmer tint? The white bar in the back is also kinda distracting. 


Wildflowers in Israel. Unedited.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Da Plant Man said:


> Looks good, but she is super white. Perhaps you could have used a warmer tint? The white bar in the back is also kinda distracting.
> 
> 
> Wildflowers in Israel. Unedited.


You're alive! Awesome shot, of course it'll look much better edited  How's it going over there?


----------



## Da Plant Man

I'm back from Israel! It was good while I was there. Had a wonderful time. 

(Psst, your supposed to put up your own photo)


----------



## Adri.

No photo here for me to critique...Sooo...

Here's my friends dog, Tiffin, having a fun day at the Lake. No, I did not edit his eyes at all.


----------



## amygirl11

Picture perfect!!!!


----------



## Meganne

yes it is!!!


----------



## amygirl11

LOL.....That was for the dog pic. Everything is perfect in that photo.


----------



## houseofcards

That looks really great. Nice framing too. 

We were comparing inexpensive Tamron and Canon macro lenses above so here are some pics with the Canon 60mm macro. This lens is small, inexpensive, sharp and can pretty much do it all unless you need a wider focal length.


----------



## Adri.

LOVE the dog picture! I like the last one, too, but it almost looks like there's some glare on the card?

Here we have a dirty soccer ball...being herded by a sheepdog, who is being herded by a Border Collie.


----------



## houseofcards

Thanks, yeah I don't remember on the last one if that was the card (light spots) or it was from my speedlite. I just got it and was fooling around with it. 

O.K. great shot of the dirty/old soccer ball with the dogs. I can continue you that, I have the sheepdog shot above and here's a really beat up soccer ball.


----------



## Hayden

That's a cool picture. The color is right on, and the DOF adds interest. Seems like it's a bit plain though.
Sticking with the dog theme.. Here's one of mine sleeping on my chair.


----------



## houseofcards

Great subject, great natural light

Not the greatest, quality wise, but I like the vertical schooling formation.


----------



## karatekid14

That is a super cool photo. I would love to see that many otos actually school, and they must keep your glass very clean. The photo is a bit dark, but I think if you had bumped the ISO any more it would have become too grainy.









Canon T3i, 1/80, ƒ 5.6, ISO 400

On this photo I would really appreciate critiques because I have been working with it in photoshop and I feel like it still needs something. I adjusted the color a bit but mostly added highlights and blurred the background. The left side isn't very important as I need to crop it to have it fit in the frame. It looks dark but if you click the full image bar it isn't. Thanks!


----------



## Nubster

Needs some pop. I played with it a little, not sure mine is any better...

Before









After










Ok...well...as it would seem, when this shot is larger, it looks much better. All cramped up it ruins it. I have it open in LR and it looks really good. On here, not so much. I will say, I love the shot, the small size just doesn't do it any justice.


----------



## karatekid14

Thanks for the suggestions Nubster. I played with it a bit more and I think I have a final. For some reason the photo looks dull in that copy of the original you posted, but in photoshop it looks great.

I masked the moss to make it more green and adjusted things a bit.


----------



## Nubster

Yeah, I agree. It looked really good on my LR but not very good posted here. Weird. For some reason I really dig the shot, so much so that I am going to head out to a local creek next week and try to replicate it...lol


----------



## LiLGreenThumbs

^^^looks like a Forrest within a Forrest^^^ :thumbsup: 

I'm new to photography, no idea what I'm doing. Camera is d800 with macro lens.


----------



## kubalik

The picture is sharp, but boring , try to catch the whole fish and maybe in motion.

here is a sign that spring is finally here:


----------



## mcclure91

very picture i cant find anything to complain about 

Heres one of mine can't seem to get it bigger photobucket messed it up and the laptop it was on crashed


----------



## WalkingOnGreen

Cool shrimp!


----------



## sumer

Talking about spring..
Birds are here to welcome the spring in Colorado 
Steller's Jay-


----------



## sketch804

Everyone, It is called "*critique* the photo above you"...so don't just post a photo, BUT *comment/critique *on the one above you, it is all about using comments to take a better picture next time.


That being said, that bird is gorgeous! I really don't have any constructive criticism for you, the picture is very sharp and the color seems to be on point for me. GREAT PICTURE! 

Here's one of my Bacopa's blooming. Random Macro shot. Just raw pic, no edit.


----------



## orchidman

Good clarity in the picture, it's a little boring subject wise. Maybe if you crop it more vertical or horizontally it would liven it up a bit! The square crop is pretty boring to my eyes. Nice capture though!

This was taken with natural light using a long exposure, my strobe was broken so this is all I could do! I'm really happy with it!


DSC_0068.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster

Great shot, especially using a long exposure. I love the color and the detail is not. Not sure about the composition. It doesn't grab me immediately...it's one of those shots that you have to kinda look at a bit and it starts to grow on you...

Here's a quicky I grabbed of my kid...did this one square cropped...I think it works. It printed well at least and I have it on the wall.


----------



## sumer

Haha.. I loved the photo. The smile on his face is just picture perfect. B&W pictures have a feeling of its own. Gotta take some B&Ws now. Thanks for sharing.

Here's a photo from 2011 i think. I took it at an ancient Fort in India near Mumbai. The humidity was more than 95%. All the branches of the trees had moss on them. Even all the walls of that Fort.. 
I call it "Nature's own scaping  "-


----------



## Nubster

I like the feeling...it looks like what people try to replicate in their tanks...

This is a shot I grabbed yesterday during K9 training...he was coming in for a bite and got called off last second. Thankfully his training is spot on cause I wasn't wearing a suit...lol...


----------



## kubalik

nice shot , very sharp for a motion shot, like the shadow too. I would probably crop everything out, just leave the dog with the shadow and maybe darken it a bit.
Here is my little angel showing off her teeth


----------



## hunterlook

sumer said:


> Talking about spring..
> Birds are here to welcome the spring in Colorado
> Steller's Jay-


Great shots! Love seeing fellow Foco residents.
















Tried to catch my sword in motion, my 35mm isn't the best for capturing aquarium shots.
Camera is a D5100


----------



## mountaindew

For fun I decided to edit a picture posted above

original











quick crop of picture following a simple rule shown on this site in a few places











question does the picture look better to the eye?

if yes any idea as to why?

md


----------



## sumer

It is due to the "Rule of third" or "Golden Ratio".
See these images-


















When you divide a frame in 3 equal parts, both horizontal and vertical, you get this. Rule of thirds states that either place your object on the left line or the right line. This off- center composition is more pleasing to the eye and looks more natural.


----------



## mountaindew

it is











md


----------



## sumer

completely awesome


----------



## kribkeeper888

No photo to critique really but heres one I took with my iphone (no filters or editing)


----------



## houseofcards

That's a nice pic especially for an iphone without any editing, etc. On thing I think about in general is to check what else will show up in the pic. It probably would have been improved visually if the straight dead leaves were removed especially the one closer to the flower. 

Here's a single tiny flower taking with my 60mm macro.


----------



## sketch804

mountaindew said:


> For fun I decided to edit a picture posted above
> 
> original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick crop of picture following a simple rule shown on this site in a few places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question does the picture look better to the eye?
> 
> if yes any idea as to why?
> 
> md





mountaindew said:


> it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md



THanks so much! that look a lot better! I gota start croping my pix and use paint shop pro! rule of 1/3rd's is a great one to follow, works out usually!:red_mouth


----------



## kubalik




----------



## houseofcards

EVERYONE IT IS CALLED "CRITIQUE THE PHOTO ABOVE YOU"...

Lots of Hypocrisy here 

Anyway that's a nice shot, I like the color of the sky from the 'light'

Here's one just fooling around with my macro lens. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## kubalik

houseofcards said:


> EVERYONE IT IS CALLED "CRITIQUE THE PHOTO ABOVE YOU"...
> 
> Lots of Hypocrisy here
> 
> Anyway that's a nice shot, I like the color of the sky from the 'light'
> 
> Here's one just fooling around with my macro lens. Can you guess what it is?


is it cantaloupe? 

Can you guess what the light source is on my picture above ?


----------



## aokashi

houseofcards said:


> EVERYONE IT IS CALLED "CRITIQUE THE PHOTO ABOVE YOU"...
> 
> Lots of Hypocrisy here
> 
> Anyway that's a nice shot, I like the color of the sky from the 'light'
> 
> Here's one just fooling around with my macro lens. Can you guess what it is?


nice colors! bell pepper?

Mushrooms on moss!
Iphone, cropped~


----------



## Nubster

Very cool shot. Definitely doesn't look like mushrooms...not sure what it reminds me of, but I like it...and for a cellphone shot it's pretty nice.

Left this one slightly under-exposed for mood...let me know how it works...


----------



## houseofcards

kubalik - Light source is the moon? 
aokashi - Yes, your right bell pepper.
Nubster - See where your going, really like the muddy dew on the leaves for some reason I want more contrast, but that could be me. 

Caught this little guy, going back to my hotel at Universal Florida. Anyway I only had my 60mm on me. Here's the full shot and the crops. The power of cropping and MP


----------



## kubalik

that 60mm is one sharp lens man ! 
... and the source is the sun actually (power of bringing exposure way down), but good guess anyways.


----------



## sumer

houseofcards said:


> kubalik - Light source is the moon?
> aokashi - Yes, your right bell pepper.
> Nubster - See where your going, really like the muddy dew on the leaves for some reason I want more contrast, but that could be me.
> 
> Caught this little guy, going back to my hotel at Universal Florida. Anyway I only had my 60mm on me. Here's the full shot and the crops. The power of cropping and MP


The third one looks cropped but the second one looks perfect. 60mm would be my next purchase 
Here's a fishy shot of 3 pearl arowanas that I had 2 years back. And this shot is not al all PSed. 2 of them happened to turn at that moment, giving me this pic. Composition is not that good but just for the sake of moment-


----------



## Nubster

houseofcards said:


> Nubster - See where your going, really like the muddy dew on the leaves for some reason I want more contrast, but that could be me.


Before









After


----------



## orchidman

Interesting composition, I like it! I would have shot it a little wider though, it's cropped a bit tight. And maybe brighten it a bit, it's a little under exposed. 

I did studio shots for a volleyball team tonight, afterwards we had some fun using the studio lights out on the court. I love the way the lighting came out!

Not for critique...


DSC_0008.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


Collage-smal watermark l by orchidman10, on Flickr

For critique...I wish I was able to get their faces in the shots more, but I was a bit restricted, love the lighting though!



DSC_0066.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0081.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## houseofcards

Nubster - That looks better, maybe a little more white.
orchidman - Very nice, great IQ. I'm used to more cropping on sports photos, but not sure 
what you were going for. 

I'm reposting this image since it wasn't reviewed on the previous page. :icon_wink


----------



## plamski

I did studio shots for a volleyball team tonight, afterwards we had some fun using the studio lights out on the court. I love the way the lighting came out!

DSC_0066.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0081.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Is there a reason lighting to be behind the model?
I'm newb in lighting.


----------



## ashtricks

Fantastic composition of a simple object.... 
Excellent focus on the droplet and stamens...
I am no expert, but the green color fringe on petals is a bit distracting....

Here's one of mine:


----------



## orchidman

houseofcards said:


> orchidman - Very nice, great IQ. I'm used to more cropping on sports photos, but not sure
> what you were going for.


Thanks! I had the studio lights shooting very hot, so I was able to have my ISO at 100 and my f-stop all the way up around f/13. The only constriction as that I could only shoot at 1/200 with my strobes. The reason I didn't crop as much is because 1) I like the way the light looks on the floor, and with these particular ones, if I cropped them tighter, you lose the feeling that they are jumping exceptionally high. 



plamski said:


> Is there a reason lighting to be behind the model?
> I'm newb in lighting.


Yes there is. Mainly because I was going for some drama int he lighting, I think in this case it makes the images dynamic instead of flat. The second reason I did this is because if I lit from anymore in front of the players, one of my $700 strobes might have easily gotten hit with a ball. And lastly because the outlet was on that side of the room. :icon_lol:



ashtricks said:


> Fantastic composition of a simple object....
> Excellent focus on the droplet and stamens...
> I am no expert, but the green color fringe on petals is a bit distracting....
> 
> Here's one of mine:


There is absolutely nothing bad I can say about this photo! I love it!!

Here is a shot of Persicaria 'Kawagoneum' growing emersed and flowering, I took this some time last year. 


6843311941_e02167ee5b_b by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## kubalik

very professional looking due to the white background ...

here is couple of shots taken with sigma lenses:
this is 150 f/2.8 macro(older one) :


this one is 35 f/1.4 :


----------



## sumer

The second photo could use some more light/ exposure. But nice POV 
Flowers look good too. I have started keeping a small DIY sunlight diffuser in my camera bag nowadays. Comes very handy when you see some flower in harsh, hard to conquer sunlight.

I usually dont like sharing fishy shots here but these ones came out a bit artsy so..

"The Pearl Bokeh"- My fav one-


Ammania sp bonsai-


kawagoeanum-


A long exposure one-


----------



## plamski

I love this "The Pearl Bokeh" .It's remaining me for my childhood when we have been sleeping outside on the grass after long play. The first time we’ve open our eyes the tree under the sun looked the same.
Only dirt on the glass is little bit distracting.

Here is mine: "In Love"


----------



## sumer

plamski said:


> I love this "The Pearl Bokeh" .It's remaining me for my childhood when we have been sleeping outside on the grass after long play. The first time we’ve open our eyes the tree under the sun looked the same.
> Only dirt on the glass is little bit distracting.
> 
> Here is mine: "In Love"


Haha.. Sorry if that was looking like dirt but those are co2 bubbles in water.


----------



## Wasserpest

plamski said:


> Here is mine: "In Love"


Lovely image, the subject and cropping and framing are very well done. Only thing I am not sure about is the pattern/grain on the girls arm, I would have softened that up a bit. 

How did you create the frame? (not sure if you share these things... if not that's fine).










Monterey Harbor, composition of two images shot in infrared.


----------



## plamski

Wasserpest said:


> Lovely image, the subject and cropping and framing are very well done. Only thing I am not sure about is the pattern/grain on the girls arm, I would have softened that up a bit.
> 
> How did you create the frame? (not sure if you share these things... if not that's fine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monterey Harbor, composition of two images shot in infrared.


Nice one. Nobody can beat water and sky. + infrared=brilliant.
I still can’t make myself to spend $500+ for infrared Nikon camera.
Frame: black diffused one inside have been done with NIK software plugin. Color Efex Pro4.Image borders/From top right window. Type 4 border. Outside black and White –done with Picasa /even more fun imaging processing-last icon from right -borders/


----------



## usgetata

plamski said:


> Here is mine: "In Love"


Lovely photo. Agree with the above comment about the grain on her arm.

Here is mine titled Sunday


----------



## Nubster

I love the B&W...it leaves me kinda wanting to see more of the back part of the truck, but at the same time, leaving it only partially visible adds to the mood too...

This was a shot I took during some K9 work. That's Paco in the shot handled by my friend who works on the local sheriff's department...


----------



## kubalik

Looks good, but if this guy wasn't directly behind the dog it would look even better I think.
I know with action shots like that, we tend to forget about the background ...
here is one of mine ...


----------



## Da Plant Man

Good. However, not too big of a fan of the branches in front of the subject. Its a little distracting. 

Here is a self portrait. Can't think of a good name. Perhaps good looking or some self edifying name. :hihi:


----------



## fplata

^^^ I like it, maybe name it children of the corn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster

Da Plant Man said:


> Good. However, not too big of a fan of the branches in front of the subject. Its a little distracting.
> 
> Here is a self portrait. Can't think of a good name. Perhaps good looking or some self edifying name. :hihi:


Diggin' the B&W and grittiness of the shot. B&W is fast becoming my favorite "medium" these days. 

Here's a quick grab I made while walking around the yard, not B&W but I personally like the soft feel...


----------



## Da Plant Man

I like the simpleness of the shot. Very good focal range. Sharp, yet soft. Good job. 

Who wears the hat and headphones better? Me or my dog, Ginger? I tried to make it really warm while keeping the clouds in the back intimidating.


----------



## KoobLis

Nubster said:


> And since I started this thread, I'll start off with the first shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/11
> 1/80 sec.
> ISO 100
> Focal length 30mm (Prime)
> Spot metering
> No flash


Here's my question, what size aquarium did you need to fit those cows in there? Just kidding friend. I've been following this forum for a while and just thought I'd jump at an opportunity to say "hi."


----------



## Nubster

Da Plant Man said:


> I like the simpleness of the shot. Very good focal range. Sharp, yet soft. Good job.
> 
> Who wears the hat and headphones better? Me or my dog, Ginger? I tried to make it really warm while keeping the clouds in the back intimidating.


HDR or just processes to be dark and saturated? Either way, I love the way it came out. I have always been a fan of the slightly over the top saturated shots even if they are "out of style". Subject is very cool too. Great job getting your pooch to sit for the shot. 

Here's a weed in my yard I captured today...


----------



## Destroyer551

One of my chickens from a long while back...needs to be edited, but, eh...lol.


----------



## fplata

Great detail around the eye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verongome

Lovely photographs! I liked especially the fourth one from the top. The panorama one.


----------



## sumer

The details are amazing but the shadow on the mother hen are a bit distracting to my eyes. But yeah, as you said, lil editing will take that out. Cool 

Spring is here and my so is my f/1.4 ultrasonic 
I'm loving it. This photo was taken at around 8 in the evening in very low light. But 1.4 made it possible. Now when I sometimes switch to 18-55, It feels so weird. LOL.


----------



## Nubster

Since I was skipped...I'll post again. Remember folks, rule is, to post a pic you critique the picture above you. 



Da Plant Man said:


> I like the simpleness of the shot. Very good focal range. Sharp, yet soft. Good job.
> 
> Who wears the hat and headphones better? Me or my dog, Ginger? I tried to make it really warm while keeping the clouds in the back intimidating.


HDR or just processes to be dark and saturated? Either way, I love the way it came out. I have always been a fan of the slightly over the top saturated shots even if they are "out of style". Subject is very cool too. Great job getting your pooch to sit for the shot. 

Here's a weed in my yard I captured today...


----------



## fplata

Great details, but I would vignette every corner to draw your eye to the center a bit quicker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

I think its almost naturally has a vignette because the flower fits into the frame perfectly. 

Well done.


----------



## fplata

Da Plant Man said:


> I think its almost naturally has a vignette because the flower fits into the frame perfectly.
> 
> Well done.


It's missing it on bottom left and upper right corners, but heck to each their own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man

fplata said:


> It's missing it on bottom left and upper right corners, but heck to each their own


Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you were Nubster. Didn't mean to have an argumentativeness attitude about it. Apologies.


----------



## fplata

Da Plant Man said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you were Nubster. Didn't mean to have an argumentativeness attitude about it. Apologies.


 its your opinion, i did not take it as argumentative at all.


----------



## sumer

I think you all have criticized last photo pretty nicely. But still- I really liked the dandelion flower. Maybe small tweak in contrast will make it better ? A good shot anyways..

Here's a creative one I took a few days ago. I liked it. Not a pic of great detail, but still quite funny to look at. Lemme know what you feel-


----------



## ADJAquariums

Wow I like it, I think the blurred image in the back really helps bring out the image on whatever it is your holding!

This isn't the greatest picture I've ever taken, but I like it the most, I think it really shows her curiosity. The lighting wasn't good that day however I think the step really helps emphasize her head and what she's doing


----------



## Da Plant Man

Definitely has some blur and isn't that sharp. Composition is okay. Though I would have rather preferred it backed up a little. I definitely think thats a cute puppy and you did a great job capturing that. 

Found this guy out in my kiddie pool that I have some glosso growing. The floods made it a nice home for this guy. 










(If you look closely, you'll see my camera in his eye)


----------



## sleepswithdafishez

ribbit....


----------



## caliherp

Da Plant Man said:


> Definitely has some blue and isn't that sharp. Composition is okay. Though I would have rather preferred it backed up a little. I definitely think thats a cute puppy and you did a great job capturing that.
> 
> Found this guy out in my kiddie pool that I have some glosso growing. The floods made it a nice home for this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you look closely, you'll see my camera in his eye)


Great photo. The only thing that is bugging me is the reflection under its mouth.

I just bought myself a T3I for and early b-day present for myself. Im still trying to figure this camera out. For the person who critiques photo, can you please tell me what I can do to fix whatever problem(s) you may see with my photo. Thanks in advance.

Regards, Patrick


----------



## orchidman

Cool picture with great focus, the only thing I would change is the background it's a little too monotone. But, since it's a lizard you can't really change the background easily, so great shot considering that I would crop in tighter or play around with angles to add to the interest.


DSC_0064.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Nice exposure, great DOF, focus looks spot on. I think if you are going to have the flower centered, I want to ditch the chunk of leaf to the left of it.


----------



## orchidman

Black Hills Tj said:


> Nice exposure, great DOF, focus looks spot on. I think if you are going to have the flower centered, I want to ditch the chunk of leaf to the left of it.


Thanks! You're supposed to post your own photo too! :biggrin:

Edited the leaf out...


DSC_0064-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr





Nkemdilimsmith said:


> Wow man..amazing pics you got out here..thanks for posting them..really appreciate your work.


Thanks!


----------



## sumer

orchidman said:


> Thanks! You're supposed to post your own photo too! :biggrin:
> 
> Edited the leaf out...
> 
> 
> DSC_0064-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Wonderful.
How do you position your flash there ? I recently got my flash and wanna try something like this with it. Do you use a soft box or diffuser kinda thing ? Or you use multiple flashes at a time ?
Sorry for so many questions.. I'm trying a lot with my flash but pics arent coming good :/

Here's one of mine that I took 2-3 years back.. Just found it. Its good to see old photos  Thats just window light and that lock was placed on a white sheet of paper.
I call it "Charred over time"


----------



## caliherp

I really like that picture. The only thing I see wrong is its not focused on the picture in the middle of the lonk. for al I know that's what you were going for.


----------



## orchidman

sumer said:


> Wonderful.
> How do you position your flash there ? I recently got my flash and wanna try something like this with it. Do you use a soft box or diffuser kinda thing ? Or you use multiple flashes at a time ?
> Sorry for so many questions.. I'm trying a lot with my flash but pics arent coming good :/
> 
> Here's one of mine that I took 2-3 years back.. Just found it. Its good to see old photos  Thats just window light and that lock was placed on a white sheet of paper.
> I call it "Charred over time"


Believe it or not, this wasn't a studio shot! I shot this at a recent orchid society meeting, the background just happened to be clean. I used an SB-600 speedlight. Normally in my studio I will use the speedlight off the camera as a slave with or without an umbrella; for this shot I had the flash pointed at the ceiling and angled back 15 degrees. 



I really like the lock! I just wish it wasn't cut off!

Here is a shot I took in the studio. The subject is a little boring, but I took it mainly for journalistic sake. 


DSC_0038.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0071.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Bserve

The ones above me are almost perfect, but maybe in the first picture, in the bottom right, the second to the bottom leaf might have contributed more balance to the shot if it were tilted a bit. Anyway's here are two of my not-so-macro macros:


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Great focus, color, and texture in both shots. In the second image, maybe burn in the leaf that makes up the right edge, though? What do you think?

Quickie from a walk downtown the other day. Missed my focus by a hair 


And...same subject


----------



## tobinkinz

Black Hills Tj said:


> Great focus, color, and texture in both shots. In the second image, maybe burn in the leaf that makes up the right edge, though? What do you think?
> 
> Quickie from a walk downtown the other day. Missed my focus by a hair
> 
> 
> And...same subject



I'm no expert by any means, but I found this thread yesterday and could not drag myself away from it. So I don't feel qualified to critique but I'll give it my best.  I like the second shot better than the first, as you said, first one the focus is off. I really like the crop (?) or composition of the second shot - feels intense. Seems a little off focus-wise or is that just the nature of the subject? Also seems to be missing something, not sure what.

Ok, here's my submission - took this when I was playing with a new point and shoot (can't even remember brand/specs) SEVERAL years ago, always liked the colors. Not edited. Suggestions for improvement?










Thanks,

Sabra


----------



## Kirrie

I really like how the brightness in the front left goes back through the middle of the picture and the flowers on the outside are in the shade. It makes them stand out and the color seems brighter. I think it would be cool to see a close up of an individual flower on a macro setting.

I dont have a great camera, but I am able to get some nice pictures of most of my fish. I have trouble with the rummynose though. They move so fast and never stop so most of the pictures turn out blurry. This is probably the clearest one I have of them. Short of taking a video, how can I capture them more clearly?


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Kirrie said:


> I really like how the brightness in the front left goes back through the middle of the picture and the flowers on the outside are in the shade. It makes them stand out and the color seems brighter. I think it would be cool to see a close up of an individual flower on a macro setting.
> 
> I dont have a great camera, but I am able to get some nice pictures of most of my fish. I have trouble with the rummynose though. They move so fast and never stop so most of the pictures turn out blurry. This is probably the clearest one I have of them. Short of taking a video, how can I capture them more clearly?
> View attachment 165793



Faster shutter speed and sharper focus. Basically...comes down to your lens. You need a fast lens with a BIG apperture to make things easier. Also, an off camera flash will help a lot.


----------



## Nubster

Pretty nice. I'd personally like to see less water and more splash...

Here's an attempt I made a while back...


----------



## plamski

Good one! Red and blue are nice too. In order to be more attractive colors should be light and dark + a lot of Photoshop.
Take a look here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maianer/sets/72157623895392262/


Here is my atempt: AVATAR like.


----------



## Ronsmith

superb snapshots. you are really perfect with the creativity of capturing the photos...........


----------



## Da Plant Man

Look like you used a low f/stop, I think I would have preferred depth of focus, and a single or a couple flowers being a focal point. My eyes have a hard time locking on to one single flower. Otherwise, its a great shot and beautiful flowers!


Took this last night. 30 sec exposure, 18mm, f/3.5, ISO 2000 - D5100 - 18-55mm kit lens


----------



## Italionstallion888

10^ love the depth of color. 











Taken with a gs3


----------



## AlexDrops

Nice fish. Pretty good pic for a phone camera! 

Took this photo in March of this year in Kauai.


Exploring Kauai by AlexDrops, on Flickr


----------



## plamski

Uau.....Nice iwagumi shot.Angle is great too.


----------



## swissian

Alex, I Love the colors. I wish I could see more of the water.


----------



## Kirrie

Beautiful picture! I love how the edges of the picture are a little more unfocused than the center of the picture, so the birds head/face really stands out.

This is my betta Apollo. He doesn't look like this anymore, sadly. He decided to tear up his fins after months with no problems...Hes healing pretty quickly though


----------



## fishtank

Love this thread! Good pic above. Maybe a little more DOF to focus more on Apollo.

Here is a pic I took of the 2010 Panoz Abruzzi at the 2011 12 hours of Sebring.


----------



## Bserve

That's so cool how you made the stands but not the car blurry! How do you do that? If I tried that, then I would do the opposite!

This is a rather spur-of-the-moment shot that I took while waiting for a meteor shower (which I ended up falling asleep on, so I missed it).


----------



## Mr.reef

What ???
IS that the camera going off by accident ???

NICE!!!!

?


----------



## fisheye

So cute, love those expressions.

We had a squirrel mom using an old cushion from our doghouse to build a nest this year. 

Behold Santa Squirrel:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/somebachs/8549825041/


----------



## Italionstallion888




----------



## houseofcards

That's a great capture of the squirrel. Nice blurred background as well. 

Here's a common frog I shot in the backyard.


----------



## twkoch

Great focal point and color. Over all great picture.

Picture I took at Fort Worth Zoo of two flamingo's fighting:


----------



## loveflying

I feel like the flamingos look slightly underexposed. Perhaps some more shadow protection?

here's a photo that I took of my ram pair. The female really has colored up. Honestly she is better looking than the male. No flash was used


----------



## kubalik

Nice shot , well composed.
Here is a backyard bug ...


----------



## Kirrie

Great photo! 

Here is a picture of one of my purple pincher hermit crabs


----------



## sumer

Kirrie said:


> Great photo!
> 
> Here is a picture of one of my purple pincher hermit crabs
> 
> View attachment 316402


Wow. So cool.
That is so clear. What is the "net/mesh" looking thing in the BG?

Here's what I have to show today. I have been playing with circular panorama since a week or so. Nothing great but it looks kinda funny. It's a 360 shot.


----------



## Kirrie

sumer said:


> Wow. So cool.
> That is so clear. What is the "net/mesh" looking thing in the BG?


 That is just some fish netting. I also have some hemp netting in the tank. Hermit crabs love to climb and explore so it comes in handy 

Neat picture by the way!


----------



## JEFF9922

THAT PIC IS COOL REAL WANT TO KNOW HOW THAT WAS TAKEN LOOKS VERY HIGH UP
















Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Algae Beater

That's some sweet cloud action, never see stuff like that in low cloud ceiling, rainy Vancouver


----------



## drewsuf82

Algae Beater said:


> That's some sweet cloud action, never see stuff like that in low cloud ceiling, rainy Vancouver


"You lookin at me? Huh are YA?!" This pic made my night

Here's one I grabbed today


----------



## sumer

^^ Nice sharp pic there. I know how hard they can be to photograph. Sometimes they don't care and sometimes they are so fussy. So I know a lot have gone into that pic.

Here's one panorama from a hike to Montgomery pass that I did a few weeks back. This is Gould Mountain at Roosevelt National Forest.

** Make it fullsize and then enjoy the beauty of Colorado


----------



## stealthypotatoes

sumer said:


> ^^ Nice sharp pic there. I know how hard they can be to photograph. Sometimes they don't care and sometimes they are so fussy. So I know a lot have gone into that pic.
> 
> Here's one panorama from a hike to Montgomery pass that I did a few weeks back. This is Gould Mountain at Roosevelt National Forest.
> 
> ** Make it fullsize and then enjoy the beauty of Colorado


Oh damm, what setup did you use to take that. 
Ultrawide with little noise

Taken with my 70D with 18-55 IS USM with no editing but the preinstalled filters


----------



## Nubster

Been away a long time...glad to see this thread is still kickin' around.


----------



## AquaStudent

stealthypotatoes said:


> Taken with my 70D with 18-55 IS USM with no editing but the preinstalled filters


Nice. Interesting background/foreground mix with the focus. I think a little bit of editing and cropping will make this even better!

Nice angels too!


Here's one of my syno cats when he was very young. Taken with a Nikon D5000 and a Tamron 90mm.


----------



## Nubster

I like the in your face composition. Focus looks slightly soft to my eyes but otherwise good shot.

Here's one of my son. I don't think I've posted it before...if so...here it is again.

Taken with my Sony NEX-6 /Olympus 38mm f/1.8


----------



## Algae Beater

/\. Nice shot /\ 

I need to whip out the 7d and the 400mm and go bird hunting while the weather is good





Taken with my trusty g15 off in the bush in southern Thailand last summer


----------



## someoldguy

That's great for a p&s , too bad the flying bug was either moving too fast or just out of the depth of field . So hard to compose with the viewfinder on a g15 (I had a g7 which is pretty much the same) and even using the screen is tough if you've got old guy eyes .


----------



## Italionstallion888




----------



## Rocky5

My daughter at age 0, taken with my old Sony Ericsson K750i. (nearly 8 years ago)


----------



## Algae Beater

Yeah the little but was moving too fast. Given where I was at the time (knee deep) I'm happy I got what I did. 



Mister fathead oto taken with my 7D 100mm L


----------



## stealthypotatoes

Algae Beater said:


> Yeah the little but was moving too fast. Given where I was at the time (knee deep) I'm happy I got what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Mister fathead oto taken with my 7D 100mm L


Wow, Great photo. I know how it feels to be running around with the camera trying to get the perfect shot.
I did that trying to get these shots. 
A bit unfocused tho.


----------



## Aqua Jon

I'd recommend cropping them a bit to better place focus within your composition. Otherwise good job getting a pic of those shy critters!










One of my favorite pics oddly enough. I call it "the spicy plant destroyer". Its a horn worm, which will destroy any garden. Pretty up close though! And its shot with... an iPhone 4! ?! yes i dont believe it either


----------



## Bserve

The sharpness for it is incredible, especially for an iPhone 4!



The view from my apartment in Paris



A bridge in Rome



Sunset along the beach of Sardinia


----------



## sumer

Photo 1 : If the Eiffel tower was not inclined, it would have make it an even better picture. Just straighten it a bit.
Photo 2: The reflection is making the photo complete. I'd increase the brightness a bit.
Photo 3: That'd be my pick out of the 3 pictures. If it was me, I'd take out that lil boat from the frame. You were there at the perfect time. Golden light is always the best light.
Very nice photos overall.

From my last week's hike to Mt Evans: 
*Please see them in fullsize.*
This was in the morning at 5:30 AM. And yes that is the moon in the right upper corner









This was at around 6:00 AM. Temperature of sunlight changes every few minutes.


----------



## karatekid14

I like both of them, but I would find #1 more interesting if the foreground was more visible, which would cause the rocks to contrast with the huge crater. #2 looks great with the contrast of the rocks in the foreground. Although you can't control the weather it would have appeared more dynamic if there were some clouds.

This was somewhere central Oregon-ish.









Harvard Square


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

karatekid14 said:


> I like both of them, but I would find #1 more interesting if the foreground was more visible, which would cause the rocks to contrast with the huge crater. #2 looks great with the contrast of the rocks in the foreground. Although you can't control the weather it would have appeared more dynamic if there were some clouds.
> 
> This was somewhere central Oregon-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard Square



I love waterfall pictures but unfortunately the beauty of this is completely lost due to the foreground. All I can focus on is the lower half of the picture which is the rocks. I honestly think this might have been a better picture in Color because it just looks like too much grey and its washed out. If you crop the picture closer or maybe have taken a few steps closer it would have drasticlly changed the look of the picture. 

I love fall colors!! This is really a great picture, you did an amazing job of getting the sun through the leaves and still not having the image be too dark. The only critique I would give is watch your horizon line. The whole thing tilts to the right just a little. 

Here is my submission. (first time posting)


----------



## Ripple

I love the subject matter, the colors and the sky. It is really a beautiful picture but it looks too worked on to me. To the point where it looks like a painting. I am sorry, not familiar with photoshop at all so I can't really point out exactly 
'what' I should be looking for, just doesn't look like it could be real. Still love it though. 

I am totally amateur and usually just take pics of my pets so don't have much more to offer  This is Sookie, I melted her - she is just a head now 










And Marley, who turns 1 in two weeks. My bottle baby boy. 










One more, can't resist. A cleft palatte rescue pup who I got to know for a short time. He is sooo greatly missed. I liked this pic even though I probably tweaked it a bit much (in irfanview, the photoshop for dummies)










All were taken with a very bad camera, it was like $30 three years ago. Just some point and click. Most complicated feature was flash on the kitteh photo.


----------



## Kirrie

Love the pets! They're all so cute. My favorite of your photos would be the one of your cat. I think it's a great picture but the background is a little distracting (this coming from another amateur haha). The photo of your dog is also nice and I think the puppy is adorable, but the photo could be a little less fuzzy. And don't worry, sometimes I over edit my photos a bit much too. 

I pretty much just take photos of my pets and fish. I like to go out and get landscape/nature photos occasionally too, but I am pretty much a noob when it comes to cameras. I have a nice camera that I got for Christmas (because my family noticed I was always snapping pictures). I know how to use the macro setting and change the exposure which was about the only thing I learned how to do in my photography class. It was really more of a photoshop class which doesn't help me, considering I don't have photoshop.

This is one of my more recent photos of one of my crowntail bettas. I haven't touched it with any sort of editing besides cropping out the reflection from my tank lights on the water because it was distracting. What do you think?


----------



## Snowflake311

Kirrie said:


> Love the pets! They're all so cute. My favorite of your photos would be the one of your cat. I think it's a great picture but the background is a little distracting (this coming from another amateur haha). The photo of your dog is also nice and I think the puppy is adorable, but the photo could be a little less fuzzy. And don't worry, sometimes I over edit my photos a bit much too.
> 
> I pretty much just take photos of my pets and fish. I like to go out and get landscape/nature photos occasionally too, but I am pretty much a noob when it comes to cameras. I have a nice camera that I got for Christmas (because my family noticed I was always snapping pictures). I know how to use the macro setting and change the exposure which was about the only thing I learned how to do in my photography class. It was really more of a photoshop class which doesn't help me, considering I don't have photoshop.
> 
> This is one of my more recent photos of one of my crowntail bettas. I haven't touched it with any sort of editing besides cropping out the reflection from my tank lights on the water because it was distracting. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 372553


I like this photo. I would have like to see all of the fins in this shot since bettas are all about fins. Color is good looks in focus. I would sharpen it up a bit and and reduce the luminance. Photographing bettas is my thing. Wish I could make money doing it. 

Here is my personal fav betta photo I took a few years ago. 

AwesomeBetta by snowflake311, on Flickr

This is one of my favorite shots of my crazy frisbee dog. It was just Luck. 
FlyingCookie by snowflake311, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster

Nothing to add at the moment...just wanted to get this back on the front page.


----------



## Ripple

Love the jumping doggie! I would die if I could get a shot of my favorite hound like that. Just perfect! For some reason I want to see it in black and white though, since the colors just don't do it for me (that is just nature and time of day, nothing you personally could control). The betta shot is lovely, I love black backgrounds to make the picture pop. The edges of the fish seem kind of fuzzy to me but I don't know how to really control that. Anyways beautiful fish.

I really hope you don't mind, I just loved the flying dog picture so much I really wanted to see it black and white. I love it even more now! I uploaded it in my tumblr which is just where I store pictures, please let me know if you want me to delete it there and here as well since it is totally yours and I know some people are very protective of their pics. So I hope this is ok, I just loved it so much B&W I had to post it for you! 










Here are two shots from the garden couple weeks ago. Again just a cheap $30 digi cam.


----------



## D.Rodgers

Some great photographers on this forum ..heres a couple of my favorites


----------

